#lubuntu 2011-05-30
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> does anyone know how to handle booting up in to a black screen with text in the lubuntu CD?
<silverarrow> it is a HP vista laptop
<silverarrow> I get as far as the boot up options in lubuntu, then into a sort of terminal
<silverarrow> I don't get the usual full  live bootup
<silverarrow> puppy linux manager to boot fine
<silverarrow> manage*
<silverarrow> so lubuntu are not at all good with hp laptop, is it the nvida cards and HD graphics?
<silverarrow> it's a vista computer, 2.4GHz CPU, 3GB RAM
<silverarrow> so this is the dormatory?
<jgould> Most of my PPA stuff wouldn't appply to a new machine
<emma> Hi, I am a linux newbie, and just installed lubuntu on my laptop. Just want to know if the 2.6.35.x kernel is ok or if should upgrade
<bioterror> :o
<themantiss> noob question
<themantiss> running lubuntu as a livecd
<themantiss> yes?
<bioterror> what's the question?
<themantiss> sorry
<themantiss> does it run as a livecd with the gui? all i get is the command line
<bioterror> should run
<themantiss> or am i missing a step?
<bioterror> problems with graphics card drivers
<bioterror> what kind of hardware you have?
<themantiss> oldish toughbook
<bioterror> exact model or graphics chipset would help us
<themantiss> panasonic toughbook cf-18
<themantiss> centrino processor
<themantiss> and thats all ive got. freebie
<bioterror> that one has a touch screen to
<bioterror> too
<bioterror> themantiss, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9940776#post9940776
<themantiss> yeah. it had xp tablet
<bioterror> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CF-18 taken from there
<themantiss> oh wicked
<themantiss> cheers dude, will try that
<bioterror> you might need to add that parameter to grub settings to make it permanent :G
<bioterror> themantiss, did you try 11.04 or 10.10 lubuntu?
<themantiss> 11.04
<themantiss> it's only a test to see how well it runs anyway, it will eventually get installed
<bioterror> oh well, give that kernel boot paremeter a chance ;)
<themantiss> awesome man, thanks heaps aye
<themantiss> no doubt i'll be back haha
<deckstar> lubuntu control center appears to have left 11.04. Anyone know if its got a control center?
<lil_pete> hey guys i got an interesting problem:
<stlsaint> shoot
<lil_pete> i switched from kde to lubuntu
<lil_pete> it seems to have accepted all my settings (hotkeys, mouse, ...) BUT:
<lil_pete> after login, settings arent active
<lil_pete> if i just start settings -> system settings -> hotkey without any change, i can use my hotkeys
<lil_pete> so... how can i fix this and get my hotkeys right away?
<lil_pete> actually its even surprising that my kde settings are available, but i dont mind :)
<stlsaint> you want hotkeys to load on startup?
<lil_pete> erm... basically, yes.
<lil_pete> mouse settings have the same issue, if i change them theyre ok, right after login theyre set to default values (acceleration f.ex.)
<stlsaint> that would be a profile thing i would assume
<stlsaint> one sec
<lil_pete> stlsaint: take your time, but im not asking you to do my google-research. pointing me in the right direction could do the trick, too :)
<stlsaint> lil_pete: honestly google is all i was doing, my keybindings load automagically so im not sure why yours arent
<lil_pete> hmmm
<lil_pete> probably 'coz i never set them up in lxde? seems like the system is using kde-settings, too!?
<lil_pete> stlsaint: im trying to boot a new kernel, ill be back in no time... hopefully. :)
<lil_pete> stlsaint: so... did you find anything?
<stlsaint> not really
<stlsaint> keybindings arent suppose to redefault after reboot
<lil_pete> hhmmm okay... ill try "changing" them slightly and re-save them... maybe that will do. :-/
<lil_pete> anyway, i dont reboot that often... got my kernel running, i should be fine for several weeks now :)
<bioterror> how about editing .config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<bioterror> instead what ever
<lil_pete> bioterror: i didnt even make any changes to the default config, simply stared lxde and it somehow used my kde-settings...
<lil_pete> but i had to open the "settings" menu before he accepted them... this is what got me confused
<bioterror> if youre not using kde, remove kde folders from your home folder
<lil_pete> ??
<bioterror> and add keybindings to the lubuntu-rc.xml
<lil_pete> im just trying lxde, why would i delete anything?
<bioterror> as I said "if youre not"
<lil_pete> :-/ i am im afraid
<bioterror> and if youre running lxde on plasma/whatever oxygen it is, then i dont know
<lil_pete> i get the feeling that my settings-menu is actually meant to be used in kde
<bioterror> lubuntu uses openbox as the window manager and the configs for binding keys are in ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml or rc.xml if 2 recall right
<bioterror> I even
<lil_pete> hhmmm using knotes doesnt seem to be a good idea either... pity, this lubuntu-thing seemed to be really neat n fast
<stlsaint> lil_pete: correction, you are not using lubuntu
<stlsaint> lil_pete: if i understand you correctly you simply installed the lxde environment
<lil_pete> and started it
<stlsaint> lil_pete: if you want to truly get a feel for lubuntu you should download the iso and try it out in a vm or something
<lil_pete> ok, im not really using lubuntu, true
<bioterror> yup
 * stlsaint *nods*
<lil_pete> i would have done a apt-get install lubuntu-desktop, but that would uninstall my kde-desktop... thats a lil too much right now :)
<bioterror> even my dead granny is fast if you compare it to kde :)
<stlsaint> LOL
<lil_pete> ill give that iso a try some time :)
<stlsaint> bioterror: wow
<bioterror> kde-desktop is a meta package
<bioterror> or kubuntu-desktop to be exact
<stlsaint> lil_pete: yes the actual lubuntu os is way better and more stable than just running lxde
<stlsaint> yes to be exact
<bioterror> it does not matter
<bioterror> install lubuntu-desktop
<lil_pete> erm... "meta-package" ?
<bioterror> log into it and pure lxde after tthat :D
<bioterror> lil_pete, meta-packages are used to fetch certain packages
<lil_pete> okay, but still... i got kubuntu-desktop installed next to xubuntu-desktop.. why doesnt that work with lubuntu-desktop, too?
<lil_pete> besides... im online via gprs... 40 mb sounds like a lil too much :D
<lil_pete> gotta try that @ university
<lil_pete> well guys... im out of here, cya next time im booting lubuntu... asking myself silly questions id rather ask you :)
<stlsaint> JoeMaverickSett: sup
<JoeMaverickSett> hey there, stlsaint :)
<meddione> Question: how does one get Wicd to work on Lubuntu ?
<stlsaint> meddione: stop the current network manager and install wicd i believe
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<ActionParsnip> got it fixed :)
<ActionParsnip> indicator theme if you use unity2d needs the theme package for gnome installing
<bodhizazen> phillw, thanks for the mirror for zenix, the sha1sums checked out (thanks Unit193)
<bioterror> so bodhizazen, you've found your way to here too ;)
<bodhizazen> bioterror, yes =)
<bodhizazen> bioterror, do you know how to make an iso bootable via grub2 ?
<bodhizazen> I can boot the zenix iso via grub2, but I keep getting a kernel panic, it can not find the root file system
<bioterror> bodhizazen, hmmmm
<Onions> Hello
<Onions> I need to split a file in diferent sections, can anybody help me out?
<Onions> I need to copy a dvd iso, to an external  fat32 hard drive, but the files is too big for the filesystem
<ActionParsnip> Onions: you can't FAT32 max filesize is 4Gb
<ActionParsnip> if you use tar, you can break it up
<Onions> yeah, i know that. I want to split the file in diferent parts
<bioterror> I would use zip or rar
<bioterror> or a better filesystem
<Onions> But how do I do that?
<ActionParsnip> Onions: http://usage.cc/split   split will do it
<Onions> ok, give me a sec
<Onions> does split work with a zip file?
<Onions> works*
<Onions> and, i dont think i can use a diferent filesystem, since I need to copy the file to a windows pc
<bioterror> windows pc uses ntfs
<Onions> yeah, but my hard drive is in fat 32
<Onions> the external hard drive
<Onions> I have heard that ntfs gives problems with linux
<bioterror> I heard that back in the 90's
<ActionParsnip> bioterror: you CAN use fat32, its just rubbish
<ActionParsnip> Onions: ubuntu can read and write to ntfs without issue
<Onions> ah ok
<bioterror> I could drive a Fiat Punto, but instead I drive turbo charged saab with software update
<Onions> I will try to split it using hoz
<phillw> no problems bodhizazen, anytiome you want to pop one on, feel free to do so. No need to ask!
<bodhizazen> phillw, well, I lost the login and pasword, so if I need it again I will ask
<SpaceBack> how can i enable auto login in lubuntu ? I edited /etc/lxdm/default.conf http://pastebin.com/sjK3mFkH
<bioterror> bodhizazen, you have "initrd=zenix.img"?
<bioterror> bodhizazen, something like that
<bioterror> bodhizazen, http://michael-prokop.at/blog/2011/01/07/booting-iso-images-from-within-grub2/ ?!
<SpaceBack> bioterror i have a problem with auto login this is the output of /etc/xdg/lubuntu/lxdm/lxdm.conf http://pastebin.com/2sWazh8v
<SpaceBack> there is autologin=username but it still is not working
<bioterror> SpaceBack, default.conf ;)
<SpaceBack> what do you mean ?
<bioterror> /etc/lxdm/default.conf
<bioterror> should be the corret, at least it was on 10.10
<SpaceBack> ok i changed it
<bioterror> sudo service lxdm restart
<bioterror> :D
<SpaceBack_> bioterror its not working
<SpaceBack_> and i have to set lubuntu to even login its set to default
<SpaceBack_> i mean the session
<SpaceBack_> are you still there ?
<bioterror> yeah, I'm blasting about idiots who buys cérvelo's bikes, some cool bike spandex outfits and then they must ride on the 60km/h - 80km/h roads when they have a road next to these "roads" which is for "light traffic"
<SpaceBack_> a i' more a car type,Lada rules ! xD
<bioterror> niva!
<SpaceBack_> YES !
<SpaceBack_> best car ever :D
<bodhizazen> bioterror, where do I put that ?
#lubuntu 2011-05-31
<tom4ficus> trying to install lubuntu. Runs off thumb drive. When try install 4gb SSD installer expects 5.3gb and Forward button is greyed out. How do I install?
<bioterror> !mini | tom4ficus
<ubot5> tom4ficus: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<bioterror> try that one
<bioterror> there's a nice feature in ubiquitity or what ever was the name of that installer
<tom4ficus> I have slow internet. Will I have to install over net?
<bioterror> yep
<bioterror> that's how it fetches packages
<tom4ficus> thanks for the help. I guess I should report this as a bug of installer on launchoad
<bioterror> that has been discussed on lubuntu-desktop mailing-list
<bioterror> you're not alone
<tom4ficus> It also expects internet. Is it same as ubuntuwhere it can download all language packs that I dont need. Also  I dont want swap
<Unit193> bioterror: Didn't jmar have a working ISO?
<jmarsden> Unit193: Indeed, I posted the link to the list, I think...
<jmarsden> Ah, he's gone, too late...
<jmarsden> For the record, my tweaked ISO is downloadable from ftp://ftp.jmarsden.org/pub/lubuntu-11.04.jm1.iso
<bioterror> gotta remember
<Unit193> jmarsden: Min size on that is 3G?
<jmarsden> Unit193: 2.7GB, I think.
<Unit193> jmarsden: Thanks, added!
<jmarsden> Unit193: You're welcome
<tomekh> hi. is there a way to remove abiword, gnumeric, osmo, pidgin _without_ also removing lubuntu-desktop?
<head_victim> tomekh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/RemoveLubuntuDesktop
<head_victim> It's just a transition package to allow it to install properly, it's not a problem for it to be removed.
<KM0201> yup.
<KM0201> just remove those packages, you'll be fine.
<KM0201> ubuntu, and as far as i know, xubuntu and kubuntu, do the same thing
<tom4ficus> (l)ubuntu installer wont proceed if disk < 5.3gb. if add an 8gb SD card it proceeds and will install on 4gb SSD but then crashes part way thru install
<bioterror> can someone1 paste jmarsdens fixeed iso for tom4ficus
<head_victim> tom4ficus: https://lists.launchpad.net/lubuntu-desktop/msg03820.html is the place to read it up
<head_victim> Read the disclaimer at the bottom as well
<phillw> bioterror: if you can pop it onto my server area, I'll add it to the 'community' part of GetLubuntu, cheers.
<tom4ficus> thanks for that info
<head_victim> tom4ficus: glad to help :)
<jmarsden> For the record, my tweaked ISO is downloadable from ftp://ftp.jmarsden.org/pub/lubuntu-11.04.jm1.iso
<KM0201> anybody got a clue how i would fix this... GLib-GIO-ERROR **: Settings schema 'apps.indicators.weather' is not installed
<bioterror> I once wondered about weather applet on lxde panel
<ActionParsnip> bioterror: works here :)
<bioterror> but dependencies are too much
<KM0201> it works ( i used a PPA to install it).. but it updated about 15min ago and stopped working, and now that
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=15609
<ActionParsnip> http://img862.imageshack.us/i/37714206.png/
<KM0201> i think thats the ppa i used.
<ActionParsnip> LXDE + Unity2d :)
<bioterror> ActionParsnip, you fixed top panel :D
<ActionParsnip> bioterror: yeaah bwoi
<KM0201> i'm perfectly content w/o unity.
<KM0201> even unity-2d
<bioterror> I use gmrun for almost everything
<KM0201> hmm brb
<KM0201> ActionParsnip: do you know the command to start that from terminal?.. cuz i try using the menu and it doesn't start...
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: for which bit?
<KM0201> and "my-weather-indicator"  says its not found
<KM0201> the weather applet link you gave me a minute ago
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: /usr/bin/python /usr/share/my-weather-indicator/my-weather-indicator.py
<KM0201> ActionParsnip: what am i supposed to do w/ all that?
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: its a command
<KM0201> weird... http://pastebin.com/UDLhDxwX   ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: sudo apt-get install python-crypto
<KM0201> hmm, i thought it installed that while it installed, but lemme check.
<KM0201> hmm, installing
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: i had the same issue
<KM0201> well thats weird
<KM0201> wonder why it doesn't start from the menu.
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: not sure, I have it autostarting but had to use command line to get it setup
<KM0201> dang, that one kinda gives you info overload..lol
<KM0201> thanks ActionParsnip
<KM0201> can you make the menu "smaller" when you click on it.. so it doesn't take up the whole screen?
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: that I'm not sure of but its just python code so should be easy to edit
<KM0201> "easy"... lol
<ActionParsnip> assuming you can read python, could contact the developer
<KM0201> eh, its ok.
<KM0201> i can live w/ it
<KM0201> what is that program/command you can run, to duplicate package selection/deselection, repos, etc.. on another machine?  i think its like a script
<bioterror> it's not that easy with conky neither
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> I always get Letters as pictures or no pics at all :D
<tham> Hello, How can I connect to my mobile broadband in Lubuntu?
<tham> Please help
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> I have done so
<bioterror> that's why there's nm-applet as your network manager ;)
<tham> bioterror, Sorry, I'm a newbie, can u pls tell me the exact method?
<bioterror> are you using phone or 3G usb device?
<tham> How do I run nm-applet?
<tham> 3G usb device
<bioterror> it's your network manager in "systray"
<tham> Yeah, but there's no option to create a new mobile broadband network there :(
<KM0201> click the networking applet, choose "edit connections" then click the mobile broadband tab, and click add
<KM0201> i'd be more ocncerned, that linux doesn't recognize your mobile usb device.. but... we'll see i guess
<tham> I couldn't find an "Edit connections" option
<tham> where do I get that?
<KM0201> tham: did you right click your networking applet?
<tham> Yeah. Well, I'm in Windows at the moment, I should perhaps go back to lubuntu and check again.
<tham> Thanks
<KM0201> ..
<taiebot> Hi all. I need help about setting up my vnp in Lubuntu. I installed the following packages (zeroconf)  avahi-daemon avahi-discover avahi-utils avahi-ui-utils avahi-dnsconfd libnss-mdns service-discovery-applet mdns-scan vinagre and vino. Normally in Ubuntu you just have to run vino-preferences and you can see your local network "nameofyourcomputer".local . Here in Lubuntu if i ping my .local i have an " unknown host .local" and no service is
<taiebot>  discovered.
<taiebot> Which mean i can not see my lubuntu vnp. :-(
<taiebot> Hi i am rephrasing my question. How do i set up a vnp discovery system via zeroconf in lubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> is there a way to have the window contents shown in ALT+TAB?
<x3sths> hey guys
<x3sths> great distro
<x3sths> i have it for about a year in my laptop
<x3sths> but now i need a 64bit version for my desktop but i can't it in the downloads page
<x3sths> the .iso is for both ?
<bioterror> there's non official amd64 iso
<x3sths> any idea when there will be an official ?
<x3sths> actually i found something in the site
<bioterror> http://linuxtracker.org/index.php?page=torrent-details&id=b29819701aedf1470ee098112fb2003eb881da25
<x3sths> 11.04 64bit mini iso
<x3sths> thanx i download that
<phillw> if you follow the link in the topic, it has all the various itterations of lubuntu (except the one I'm waiting to be uploaded to the server) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GetLubuntu
#lubuntu 2011-06-01
<x3sths> nice
<ActionParsnip> install minimal then install lubuntu-desktop :)
<phillw> ActionParsnip: it entirely depends on what you want, if you have more than 1 computer you want to put 64 Bit 11.04 on, it makes more sense to burn the cd :)
<ActionParsnip> phillw: i guess, although the cd will need upgrading after so the minimal is great to save time
<phillw> depends on your internet! I'm on a 3G device, so would hate to pay for the duplication of an entire system each time! - Yes, the choice can seem a little a little confusing, hence the advice to just stick the 32 bit one on :) For those more adventurous, or needy, we do supply options :)
<ActionParsnip> options are good
<phillw> the speed at which these options evolve certainly keep the wiki gang on their toes :P
<ActionParsnip> we can all be the wiki gang ;)
<phillw> most of the 'gang' are and are quite happy to update any of the pages.
<phillw> the 11.04 is now avaiable in 2.7GB of hard drive.... some people have far too much time on their hands :P
<x3sths> ciao
<john_rambo> When I click on the dropbox icon on the systray google chrome opens...instead of the file manager
<bioterror> 10.10 or 11.04
<john_rambo> 10.04
<bioterror> john_rambo, section 2.4 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ
<john_rambo> bioterror, Roger
<john_rambo> bioterror, Logging out for changed to take effect
<bioterror> didnt work?
<john_rambo> bioterror, Done .....Worked ....Thanks
<bioterror> really? :D
<john_rambo> bioterror, yes ,,,,why ? lol
<bioterror> I was skeptic
<john_rambo> bioterror, Th elogout was unnecessary .....now that you were ...I didn't edit that file correctly the first time ....
<john_rambo> The*
<Ascavasaion> I did an update in Lubuntu and now I cannot get Flashplayer to work again.  Any ideas?
<tomekh> Ascavasaion: what browser? how do you install flash?
<Ascavasaion> chromium
<Ascavasaion> tomekh: Chromium, and it says I need to download flash, so I preume that it is not installed.
<tomekh> Ascavasaion: go here: http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/?no_redirect
<tomekh> download .tar.gz archive
<Ascavasaion> tomekh: Done.
<bioterror> mmm
<bioterror> why not sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<bioterror> it will get updated automated then
<bioterror> automaticly
<tomekh> and unpack it to /usr/mozilla/plugins
<bioterror> even
<tomekh> that's the way i do it
<tomekh> you can also use apt-get, sure
<bioterror> for the 64bit system you might need to grab beta from adobe
<tomekh> Ascavasaion: /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins, sorry
<deckstar> Anyone know why Update Manager in 11.04 may hang for around 15+ minutes when "building data structures"?
<deckstar> 1.4GHz P4, 768ish ram, ran 10.10 well
<Ascavasaion> tomekh: I got it working thank you :)
<deckstar> is there a control panel available or coming in 11.04?
<tomekh> Ascavasaion: you need only libflashplayer.so, do also chown root:root /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<Ascavasaion> tomekh: It is already woring.
<Ascavasaion> working
<tomekh> Ascavasaion: that's say "slackware-way", you can also install flash with apt-get, as bioterror suggested
<Ascavasaion> thank you both.
<bioterror> ve used slapt-get on slack based system
<bioterror> ive
<bioterror> so dunno about the slackware way, but not using package manager on a operating system that has one is just not that smart what comes to keeping it up-to-date
<john_rambo> when I do "alltray thundrbird" from terminal thundrbird appears in systray but when I create a shell script it launches but cant find it in systray ..... ...Any ideas ?
<john_rambo> thunderbird*
<ahma> Will Lubuntu be more official some day? I mean is it going to be "official Canonical product"?
<Unit193> ahma: We should be with this release
<ahma> Unit193,  You mean 11.10?
<Unit193> ahma: That's what I mean!
<semitones> does 11.04 still use the lubuntu PPA by default?
<semitones> and if you install lubuntu-desktop from ubuntu, does that add the ppa?
<Unit193> semitones: I don't think you have an extra lubuntu ppa
<semitones> there was in 10.10, pretty sure
<semitones> but I haven't used 11.04 enough to know for it
<ahma> Sounds good, this Lubuntu seems to run really good... The only problem for me was to get this working. Finally I used 10.10 alternate cd and then upgraded to 11.04... Will problems like that then be much more improbable?
<ahma> * (the problem was that there is no alternate cd for 11.04)
<Unit193> There should be an alt cd when we start using Ubuntu build servers
<Unit193> !mini
<ubot5> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Unit193> You could also do that to install it
<ahma> But I could not, I have only a mobile broadband and I can not use wlan either. Because of driver problem.
<Black_Parrot> Hello
<Black_Parrot> Sorry for my english...
<Black_Parrot> Can someone help me with one lubuntu problem?
<Black_Parrot> I can't change mouse settings
<Black_Parrot> I open settings window, try to change sensetivity and this window closed without saving changes...
<Black_Parrot> I don't click "save" or something else... window closed by itself...
<bioterror> Black_Parrot, sounds weird
<SpaceBack> how can i make ~/.startconky to start at autostart at boot ?
<bioterror> what's .startconky?
<SpaceBack> bioterror http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=867076
<SpaceBack> "Setting up conky to autostart on boot. Create a hidden file ~/.startconky"
<bioterror> SpaceBack, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ sections 3.3 and 3.4
<SpaceBack> bioterror cp: cannot create regular file `/home/djole/.config/autostart/': Is a directory
<SpaceBack> as root
<SpaceBack> cp: cannot create regular file `/root/.config/autostart/': No such file or directory
<bioterror> oh no! you better watchout that jmarsden wont see your root actions ;D
<SpaceBack> hahah ok,but what should i do now ?
<bioterror> create that folder in your ~/
<giuseppe_> Hi
<giuseppe_> How can I set up my microphone?
<bioterror> giuseppe_, tell me you're not going to use skype
<giuseppe_> teamspeak
<bioterror> does it work with audacity for example?
<SpaceBack> bioterror i created root@Djole-PC:/.config/autostart# but i can not copy /.startconky
<bioterror> !root | SpaceBack
<ubot5> SpaceBack: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<giuseppe_> bioterror, it works
<giuseppe_> but i need to set up the level
<giuseppe_> of volume
<bioterror> alsamixer
<Black_Parrot> bioterror, maybe this problem with mouse because of Jupiter(for asus eee)?
<bioterror> in terminal
<SpaceBack> cp: cannot create regular file `/home/djole/.config/autostart/': Is a directory
<bioterror> SpaceBack, howabout creating a conky.desktop -file into your /home/djole/.config/autostart/ folder
<bioterror> Black_Parrot, have you created a bug raport about your issue?
<SpaceBack> it says that the file exists
<Black_Parrot> bioterror, how i can create bug report?
<bioterror> Black_Parrot, can you navigate thru that menu with your keyboard without getting it closed?
<bioterror> like using tabkey and enter/space
<Black_Parrot> bioterror, no i can't... when i try to change value(left\right), window closed...
<Black_Parrot> I can use tab, but i can't change values...
<SpaceBack> bioterror sudo leafpad /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart and just added conky -c ~/Conky/conkymain
<SpaceBack> and its now autostarting but when i click on the desktop it disappears
<SpaceBack>  i did it :D
<SpaceBack> http://www.dodaj.rs/f/35/11V/2Ptu1NlH/2011-06-01-2302431920x10.png
<bioterror> I assume that's not Ken Blocks Focus :D
<bioterror> as it has DC and Monster
<bioterror> SpaceBack, http://ricecows.org/slubuntu.png mine was like that
<SpaceBack> bioterror do you have the conky file ?
<bioterror> you want shortcut? :D
<SpaceBack> i just want to know how to put that image at top
<SpaceBack> but if i think better about it i dont need that at the moment
<bioterror> http://conky.sourceforge.net/variables.html
<SpaceBack> ok thx bioterror
#lubuntu 2011-06-02
<shomon> hi, I just installed lubuntu, because I had this boot disc... but I installed on a quite new laptop.. how can I change it into normal ubuntu?
<shomon> or failing that what packages do I need for lamp - same as my equivalent version of ubuntu?
<bodhi_zazen> lubuntu is a normal ubuntu =)
<bodhi_zazen> Depends on if you just want a lamp stack, or to add gnome
<bodhi_zazen> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop would pull in gnome
<bodhi_zazen> For lamp see : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<shomon> bodhi_zazen: sorry I was away there ok will do an apt install of ubuntu-desktop
<bodhi_zazen> np shomon
<shomon> and I'm getting tasksel to do the lamp bit... so I'll check that link in case I'm doing the wrong thing
<bodhi_zazen> That link should have most anything you need re LAMP stack
<phillw> bodhi_zazen: I understand that they have dropped tasksel from ubuntu?
<bodhi_zazen> Did not see that phillw , I don't use tasksel much, well at all
<bodhi_zazen> apt-get FTW
<phillw> it is handy for newcommers, but there is always pressure on what stays in. I've not had it absolutely confirmed.
<bodhi_zazen> phillw: zenix is getting good reviews
<bodhi_zazen> http://crunchbanglinux.org/forums/post/125649
<bodhi_zazen> better then my first spin, lol
<phillw> great to hear, as is lubuntu... we'll give them a good run :P
<bodhi_zazen> lubuntu has made a lot of progress
<phillw> I look forward to seeing Zenix on DistroWatch. Let's see it catch up with the other 'old' and bloated releases :)
<phillw> they all look pretty positive to me :)
<phillw> well, 00:35 here... time for bed!
<bodhi_zazen> night
<surge_> Hi, anyone monitoring?
<Guest26578> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NU75uz0b8EU
<subsurge> Anyone monitoring this channel currently?
<n0yd> Could someone point me to a guide or wiki or something on setting up compiz/emerald properly? i get it working just fine, but i need to figure out autostarts for compiz and emerald and such things
<n0yd> join #lxde
<n0yd>  Could someone point me to a guide or wiki or something on setting up compiz/emerald properly? i get it working just fine, but i need to figure out autostarts for compiz and emerald and such things
<n0yd> BTW. im a recent convert from gnome2.x, LOVING lxde, its perfect
<n0yd> I guess everyones sleeping :)
<jmarsden> n0yd: http://www.dwasifar.com/?p=1442  has some info, may be a little old
<n0yd> thats okay, im experienced
<jmarsden> n0yd: In IRC, be patient waiting for answers to questions... like 30 minutes or more patient.  Some of us to multiple things at once and do not have instant answers to every question in every channel we are in :)
<n0yd> !) years, 8 on arch and gentoo, 2 on *buntu/debian
<ubot5> n0yd: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<n0yd> i irc ettiquette, i actually run ##linux-coders
<n0yd> I know*
<jmarsden> You waited ~4 minutes before "I guess everyones sleeping" ??
<n0yd> its almost 1am here....
<jmarsden> 21:38 here
<n0yd> logical guess
<semitones> I'm definitely sleeping
<jmarsden> Sleepwaking I have heard of... sleep-IRCing, that's a new one :)
<jmarsden> s/waking/walking/
<zmijunkie> hi ... how can I make my lubuntu-10.10 start programs at startup - in my case I need to start chromium
<zmijunkie> hmm I tried to copy a .desktop-File from /usr/share/applications .... doesnt show a Desktop Icons
<pcman> hi
<stlsaint> pcman: hellp
<stlsaint> hello
<bodhi_zazen> Hello lubuntu =)
<kylpo> hello
<leszek> hi
<stlsaint> bodhi_zazen: W00T!! lol
<stlsaint> zkriesse: what brings you round these parts hehe
<zkriesse> Not much man
<zkriesse> How's the dust
<stlsaint> SUCKS
<zkriesse> lol
<zkriesse> Well man all I can say is thanks
<stlsaint> haha sure thing np
<leszek> hmm... where can I find the pcmanfm config file which also holds the config for single click & double click ?
<bioterror> ihan perseestä
<leszek> ah ok found the option its in ~/.config/libfm instead ~
<leszek>  /.config/pcmanfm
<nuovo85> ciao
<nuovo85> scusate è una chat di lubuntu italiana?
<nuovo85> hello, I want to install Lubuntu on my PC but does not recognize my wireless connection and even the ethernet connection. What do I need to connect to intenret and solve the problem, thanks
<leszek> nuovo85: you need the right drivers I guess. Which LAN and WLAN chips do you have ?
<bioterror> b c m :D
<bioterror> cant be anything else
<nuovo85> leszek I have broadcom
<leszek> then you need to download the broadcom drivers from here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/firmware-b43-installer
<leszek> hmm... aren't those already included on the lubuntu cd ? bioterror?
<nuovo85> how to install?
<leszek> nuovo85: if you have luck they are already in the local repository on the livecd so you need only to activate the cd in synaptic as source and install this package
<leszek> firmware-b43-installer
<leszek> b43-fwcutter
<bioterror> I had problems with HP EliteBook 8440p with bcm
<bioterror> didnt want to work
<leszek> hopefully the opensource broadcom drivers will solve this issue in the near future (linux 3.0)
<bioterror> would make things a lot easier for thousands of peoples
<KM0201> leszek: which broadcom do you have?
<leszek> need to take a look xD
<leszek> BCM5906M
<KM0201> leszek: id ont' think b43 supports the b59's
<leszek> its supported by them as its working here xD
<KM0201> leszek: is it supported by the b43 driver though?
<bioterror> 09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5752 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 02)
<KM0201> b43 .. is for the broadcom 4306, 4309, etc.
<KM0201> bioterror: thats not a wireless device.
<bioterror> that's supported by kernel itself
<bioterror> KM0201, so is 5906M
<KM0201> the 5906 isn't a wireless? i thought it was.
<bioterror> FYI: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<leszek> hmm... I don't see b43 loaded in lsmod xD
<leszek> ah its tg3 I guess which makes the bcm59 work
<head_victim> kill3: do you realise you're connected 3 times?
<kille3> Yes, I am sorry for that kind of flooding.
<head_victim> That's ok, just checking
<kille3> Oh lol I thought those 2 others are disconnected :P I try to kill those process
<rdel88> hello?
<rdel88> is anyone here?
<bioterror> Unit193 is
<Unit193> No he isn't....
<Unit193> Wait... Crap! :P
 * head_victim hides
<rdel88> oh ok, i'll come back later hten
<head_victim> rdel88: how can we all help
<rdel88> haha
<phillw> he he... Unit193 has just grassed himself up :P
<rdel88> im getting an error message from my package manager
<bioterror> you've been a naughty boy then
<bioterror> no packages for you :(
<rdel88> :(
<bioterror> what kind of error?
<rdel88>  'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-i386_Packages, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.'
<bioterror> sudo apt-get update
<bioterror> something wrong with the repository
<rdel88> i get the same error message
<bioterror> rdel88, in terminal: sudo apt-get update -o APT::Cache-Limit=25165824
<rdel88> same result
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> sudo rm -vf /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<bioterror> :D
<rdel88> ok i did that and now im running sudo apt-get update again *fingers crosse*
<bioterror> I love cases where rm -f fixes things
<Unit193> bioterror: -rf?
<bioterror> Unit193, mmm.... -rf <3
<rdel88> it worked!
<rdel88> thanks a lot :)
<bioterror> np
<rdel88> you guys and/or girls have a good one
<bioterror> I just had a one good mug of coffee
<Unit193> I was planning on making some (I was thinking that's what you do, but if I was wrong....)
<bioterror> I solved a mystery
<head_victim> I don't want coffee. I've been awake since 3pm yesterday and it's now just after 7am :)
<bioterror> why I was so damn spaced out after a mug of coffee and I noticed that aeropresses measurement thingie is a bigger than average. it has coffee worth of 4 cups
<bioterror> so when I put 2 measures of coffee and mixed it with water, I had actually doubled the normal ammount of coffee what I'm used to drink
<head_victim> I'm getting a "permission denied" error when I've gone to open pcmanfm to the default /home/user which is the currently logged in user
#lubuntu 2011-06-03
<phillw> head_victim: what happens when you just cd to the directory from lxterminal?
<head_victim> Nothing, that's what it opens to by default ;)
<phillw> head_victim: I'd flag it as a bug via bug reporting so that pcman can have a look at it.
<Unit193> ls -l ?
<Unit193> Take a look at who owns it
<head_victim> The logged in user does
<head_victim> WOW, I just tried to open chromium and it threw an error "cannot be opened as root"
<head_victim> No idea what's going on but I think everything thinks I'm root
<head_victim> Everything opens fine from the terminal but tries to open as root when I use the icons in the menu
<phillw> head_victim: you haven't run gksu from terminal at some point instead of gksudo?
<head_victim> Nope, I don't use gksudo
<head_victim> Nope, I don't use gksudo
<phillw> gksudo is the correct one, gksu can really screw things up.
<phillw> I'm not too sure, permissions can be a real PITA when they get messed up.
<head_victim> I don't do either really, anything root I need I do cli
<phillw> are the ownership on ~home/user set as you would expect?
<head_victim> Yep
<head_victim> And they all open fine from cli. Weird stuff :)
<phillw> I'd be tempted to run a recursive chown & chgrp on the directory. (you can combine them)
<head_victim> Yeah it's not just a directory though, I've already tried it :)
<head_victim> I clicked chromium as well from the menu and it tried to open as root as well
<phillw> if that does not work, file a bug. I've not come across it before - possibly one of the others has.
<head_victim> So it's somethink gui related
<phillw> head_victim: , jmarsden or bioterror are the two I would ask. I've not come across it before, so do not know what to advise.
<head_victim> That's ok, any idea what package to file against?
<head_victim> Lubuntu-meta is what I'm going for
<phillw> head_victim: I'd just put it onto the mailing list - they both read them.
<head_victim> Roger that
<phillw> and with that, this little drone is going to his alcove for regeneration. My 5 year old niece and 1 year old nephew are due here this morning - I need all the regeneration I can get :P
<head_victim> Night mate
<Fudge> hi phillw , are you the one working on accessibility?
<head_victim> Fudge: he just went to bed 2 hours ago, but yeah he's the one coordinating the efforts with Lubuntu
<Fudge> thanks head_victim  ill hang and try to catch him another time
<head_victim> Fudge: no worries, he's in the UK so timing is fun :) If all else fails there is the mailing list
<Fudge> ive seen some posts so guess im on it loL, yeah those 10 or 11 hours suck
<jmarsden> head_victim: Did you solve your permissions issue?
<sumrandom> dudes
<sumrandom> using the livecd
<sumrandom> and it locks up whenever i click on anything
<sumrandom> menu, launchers etc
<sumrandom> even the install icon
<zeroedout> can you drop to a terminal?
<sumrandom> which is a pain as i am trying to install
<sumrandom> nah frozen
<zeroedout> it only freezes after you click something?
<zeroedout> how much RAM does your machine have?
<sumrandom> yeah. moving the mouse etc is fine, until you click
<sumrandom> 256
<sumrandom> old laptop
<zeroedout> hrmm, it could be running out of memory. You may need to use the non-graphical method
<zeroedout> it's not as pretty but i've done it a couple times and the steps are very easy to follow
<zeroedout> before you do that though, you can try to bootup again, go to a tty and hit dmesg and see if anything is weird
<zeroedout> you may also have bad RAM so you could try memtest and see if it detects any errors
<sumrandom> cool, the minimal install, i need a different iso?
<sumrandom> might try that aye, the memtest on the disc said memory is good
<head_victim> jmarsden: nope, id states I'm just the normal user ("jared"), so does finger, whoami, etc. If I run a program from cli they run as user jared (unless I specifically run it as root obviously) and when I run a program from pressing a gui icon it runs as root all the time, never the user. pcmanfm & opens it as the nomal user and works fine as expected. Clicking the icon for pcmanfm tries to open up /home/jared and then whinges about
<head_victim>  permissions. It's a little odd
<Luffy> how to unrar?
<Luffy> please help?
<mati75> I saw lubuntu 11.10 alpha1 is released
<mati75> http://people.ubuntu.com/~gilir/lubuntu-oneiric-alpha1.iso
<phillw> mati75: it is just a house keeping excercise. Nothing major on it and built using the 'old' withos of iso building. The fun starts with A2 :)
<phillw> *method*
<head_victim> phillw: I can't wait for it to be official, because then I'll be able to mirror it all locally with my rsync I already run for my local mirror
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> does anyone know the network manager well?
<silverarrow> I miss a function in the network signal indicator
<silverarrow> it was better in the last lubuntu version
<silverarrow> is there any way to retrieve this fuction?
<silverarrow> where it shows signal strength, and signal quality of wireless network?
<silverarrow> do channell is pretty dead ?
<head_victim> silverarrow: sorry I've never used wireless with Lubuntu so can't really say
<silverarrow> oh,
<silverarrow> I see
<head_victim> If you get no luck in here maybe try the mailing list
<silverarrow> wireless is a must here
<head_victim> Details at https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-desktop
<silverarrow> :- )
<head_victim> Ah yeah, I don't even own a laptop :/
<silverarrow> thanks
<silverarrow> stationaries are good
<silverarrow> but if I had one, I would have to resort ot wireless at the moment, even there lol
<silverarrow> lubuntu handles laptops rather well
<beef-supreme> i need help configuring lxdm
<beef-supreme> anyone on? i want to configure lxdm
<ubuntucu_ahmet> Hello! I use Ubuntu(with gnome). After format the system, I always remove from startup the gnome-panel. Instead of it I use AWN as panel. If i will use LXDE, I will do the same thing for LXDE. Canonical will support Lubuntu soon. LXDE is faster than gnome. For me it is better to use Lubuntu? Thank you!
<stlsaint> ubuntucu_ahmet: are you asking if Lubuntu will work with AWN?
<ubuntucu_ahmet> stlsaint: I don't know. But I know that AWN is independed from desktop manager. :-X
<ubuntucu_ahmet>  stlsaint: http://www.myvideo.de/watch/6867694/LXDE_Compiz_Emerald_AWN I think it works. I read it now from some other sites too.
<ubuntucu_ahmet>  stlsaint: sorry i hadnt understand the quesiton true... i don't ask this.
<ubuntucu_ahmet> I am asking if is better for me to use Lubuntu (ubuntu with lxde) ?
<stlsaint> ubuntucu_ahmet: if you want to stick to lxde than i suggest lubuntu
<stlsaint> ubuntucu_ahmet: if you just want to test lxde with ubuntu than install the lubuntu-desktop package
<ubuntucu_ahmet> stlsaint: i jt need to know what will i lose if i start Lubuntu ?
<ubuntucu_ahmet> stlsaint: you told me to test it....
<stlsaint> ubuntucu_ahmet: programming and filemanager for one
<ubuntucu_ahmet> programming ?
<stlsaint> ubuntucu_ahmet: download the iso and give it a test in a vbox
<stlsaint> ubuntucu_ahmet: sorry, i mean programs
<ubuntucu_ahmet> ok i will test it.
<stlsaint> applications are different from ubuntu and lubuntu
<ubuntucu_ahmet> i can use all programs with lxde right ?
<ubuntucu_ahmet> i understand... ok.
<ubuntucu_ahmet> thank you!
<ubuntucu_ahmet> ;-)
<stlsaint> no prob
<elros> I'm happy that ubuntu has many functional desktops, including lxde
<Tandyman100> Well, lubuntu is the best debian-based distro for old computers. Period. I just installed 11.04 on my eMachines 633mhz, and it flies.
<phillw> Tandyman100: thank you for taking the time to say so :)
<Tandyman100> Just discovered the netbook interface, so I'm almost definitely putting this on my EEE PC 900
#lubuntu 2011-06-04
<silverarrow> on what?
<phillw> Tandyman100: afaik, our head dev has lubuntu on an eee pc, so you should be quite safe in that regard.
<rdpate> I'm also trying lubuntu for the first time, and it looks to be exactly what I want for an older machine which, despite it's age, I still use heavily and still works great
<rdpate> its*
<Tandyman100> yeah
<Tandyman100> Pentium III-class is perfect for this :)
<silverarrow> lubutu runs fast on new coputers too
<silverarrow> but great for older ones
<rdpate> I might end up using it other places, but I don't like to change systems too much at once ;)
<silverarrow> yeah, it has to wrok
<silverarrow> work
<silverarrow> the only thing I might miss in lubuntu is totem player
<silverarrow> but it needs major ram and cpu
<silverarrow> like 2GB and duo core
 * phillw one of things that strikes us the most, is that people are using lubuntu on computers that could quite happily run main 'ubuntu'. and as for some of the things lubuntu users do to their 'lean, mean & green" system - well......
<Tandyman100> heh
<Tandyman100> honestly, I'd rather run lubuntu than the main ubuntu
<Tandyman100> because <3 LXDA
<Tandyman100> LXDE*
<sumrandom> yo guys
<sumrandom> using the minimal installer, installation finishes, computer restarts and I get a flashing yellow cursor and nothing else
<sumrandom> something i missed?
<sumrandom> no response from typing etc
<sumrandom> as far as i know the installation went ok
<sumrandom> but the yellow flashing cursor is taunting me :D
<Unit193> sumrandom: Did you install lubuntu-desktop ?
<sumrandom> i haven't even gotten to a prompt yet
<sumrandom> installation finishes, 'remove cd and press enter to restart' computer restarts then nothing
<Unit193> Can you switch to a TTY? CTRL+ALT+F1 ?
<sumrandom> lol spot the newfag, that was all it took. i am officially an idiot
<sumrandom> thanks heaps dude
<Unit193> That's what I'm using now for IRC :/
<Unit193> Have a good one!
<Tandyman100> oh, we're playing spot the newfag?
<Tandyman100> Found him!
 * Tandyman100 grabs himself
<Unit193> Tandyman100: That doesn't sound good ;)
<sumrandom> seems theres more than one newfag round here
<sumrandom> :D
<sumrandom> thats the trouble with hanging around windows for too long
<sumrandom> actually typing anything into a prompt is weird
<rdpate> if you're technical, you'll grow to like it; several years back when I realized I felt like I had to install cygwin before I could get any real work done, I knew I had to quit using windows :)
<Unit193> I had to find me my nano :D
<rdpate> sumrandom: don't get me wrong though, it's nice to have gui stuff for discoverability of rarely used stuff (like I'm looking on enabling the compose key in lubuntu now)
<sumrandom> yeah guis are handy to have but i think i'm at the point where i would like to know what goes on behind all the flashy pictures
<sumrandom> plus i'm in line to move up in my job next month, which means i will need to know at least the basics
<sumrandom> hey side note, setting up a server with no gui
<sumrandom> how tough is that really?
<sumrandom> *webserver
<rdpate> with some flavor of ubuntu? not hard (not that I've ever done it completely from start to finish... I do have one running locally though ;)
<sumrandom> sweet
<rdpate> I imagine debian is nearly identical, and other distros probably differ most by package names
<jmarsden> rdpate: Debian and Ubuntu have a way ot splitting up the various apache config files that is great, but is not the same as other distros...
<sumrandom> once this shitty laptop is running ok with lubuntu and i have had a bit of practice, that's the next thing to do
<sumrandom> yeah it will be ubuntu
<jmarsden> sumrandom: for a single site server,    sudo apt-get install apache2        is all it takes.  You can practice on your Lubuntu laptop if you want :)
<sumrandom> sounds too easy. whats the catch? :p
<jmarsden> sumrandom: Catch?  You then have to keep it running, securely, add whatever features you need for your web apps (maybe PHP, MySQL, etc...) and then add capability for multiple virtualhosts so you can run many sites on one server... :)
<sumrandom> haha sounds like a decent challenge
<sumrandom> especially from a command line
<sumrandom> yuss it worked, laptop is alive
<sumrandom> many thanks for the help guys, and that includes for when i break it in 20 minutes and have to come running back
<sumrandom> :D
<sumrandom> bye for now, breakfast time
<MichealH> Unit193: Isn't nano in that CLI of yours? :P
<Unit193> MichealH: That was with the speaking of windows... (There is a nano version for windows)
<MichealH> Oops w/c... thought this was -offtopic
<MichealH> :P
<MichealH> Unit193: But nano is not preinstalled with Windows
<MichealH> iirc
<head_victim> jmarsden: logging out and back in fixed the opening menu items as root thing. No idea what caused it originally though
<jmarsden> head_victim: OK.  Well, at least it has gone away, for now :)
<head_victim> Yeah, it kinda spooked me that things would just open as root with so much as prompting for a password
<jmarsden> I'm not sure they really were... if they were, they would have been able to read your files, not given you permissions errors...
<head_victim> Well top was reporting them as being run by root and chromium browser was whinging that it can't be run by root.
<head_victim> Either way it was odd
<jmarsden> Agreed.
<Unit193> Howdy, pcman
<numero> hello!
<numero> great distro but i don't have sound :P
<numero> can anyone help me ? i have checked alsamixer and installed asoundconf(to choose sound card) but the problem still remains
<numero> also i installed pulse audio applet but it shows as an output device only the dummy sound..
<AmberJ> Hello
<AmberJ> Does lubuntu also uses GDM etc bloat stuff like other *buntu distros?
<phillw> AmberJ: we use lxdm
<AmberJ> phillw, So, does that means that lubuntu is going to be many times faster than xubuntu (and xfce in general)?
<AmberJ> I know chrome is more lightweight than firefox but I personally prefer firefox....So, even if lubuntu ships chrome, I can always get firefox off the repos...I just want that distro should not use bloat applications under the hood...
<phillw> AmberJ: it uses the least resiources for the desktop out of the variants, so it should be more responsive on computers with limited resources (a,k,k
<phillw> a,k,a old ones!
<phillw> It took me a while to get used to Chromium, but it is good brower. As you say, it is YOUR computer, customise it as you wish! (I have a LAMP installation on mine!)
<AmberJ> Oh ok....I dont need loads of features...I even played with minimalistic window managers a year ago or so. Now I'm starting to hit that milestone when you dont want to fiddle with (custom) setup of WM/DE. I just need a 'feature-polite' distro that is lightweight and quick to setup.
<AmberJ> Ok, I'll try lubuntu then :)
<AmberJ> phillw, I will stop using firefox at this instant only if chrome does 'tree style vertical tabs" like tabkit kinda functionality in firefox...
<phillw> you can make lubuntu as light as you wish, there is even a 'core' install that has just enough to get a screen up and then you add your own apps one at a time for those who really want the n'th degree of customisation!
<AmberJ> great
<rdpate> AmberJ: I used opera for about a decade before Chrome existed, and recently I've gone back to it as a better and lighter weight alternative; you might like it
<rdpate> if I understand you correctly, "tree-style vertical tabs" is supported by default in the "windows" panel, and then you can turn off the "traditional" tab bar at the top
<AmberJ> rdpate, I just downloaded opera (I remember using it 1 year ago or so and I dont know why I came back to firefox :D)
<AmberJ> rdpate, Care to elaborate as to how I can enable vertical tabs in opera?
<rdpate> maybe I misunderstand what you mean by it, but press f4 to show the panel bar if it's not shown
<rdpate> look for a "windows" icon (right click the toolbar, "customize", to add it if not there)
<rdpate> the windows panel shows all windows with all tabs in an easier way to search through them vertically -- is this what you want?
<AmberJ> rdpate, nvm...I got it working :)
<AmberJ> rdpate, My tab bar now looks very similar to http://blog.ciscavate.org/wp-content/2009/06/opera-clean.png
<AmberJ> rdpate, "windows" panel is much better (atleast it seems so at first thought)
<AmberJ> rdpate, Thanks a lot :)
<rdpate> welcome. as much as I love my vertical space, a horizontal tab bar just works better for me :)
<rdpate> in fact, later on I need to see about moving lubuntu's default panel over to the left (and maybe a bit bigger) -- didn't look good when I tried before
<AmberJ> Off now. laters
<phillw> bodhizazen: sadly, iweb will not allow torrents on a shared server. They will be allowed on Derrick's dedicated server when it gets up and running.
 * phillw anyone got the md5 for jmarsden's community 64 bit lubuntu?
 * phillw cancel last request, I found the mail list with it on :)
<bodhizazen> phillw, no problem
<bodhizazen> torrents (server side) can take up a ton of bandwidth, and obviously misused as well
<rdpate> phillw: some torrent clients also support "web seeds" so you can add an http source for a download
<rdpate> from a bandwidth management perspective, it would be better if they allowed a torrent seed capped at a certain rate, *shrug*
<phillw> rdpate: that is what we will have on the dedicated server, I'm currently on a shared server and they have been really good with my hosting iso's  for both lubuntu and now zenix.
<rdpate> how can I setup winkey (mod4) + h/l to switch desktops left/right?
<KM0201> is lubuntu 11.10 available for testing yet?
<bioterror> yes
<KM0201> for just anybody, or only dev's?
<bioterror> KM0201, you should join mailing list
<KM0201> probably should.
<bioterror> KM0201, http://people.ubuntu.com/~gilir/
<KM0201> i hope you guys are seeding the torrent!  :0
<phillw> bioterror: more to the point, have you sorted out why your last attempt with 11.10.jm ended up at 1.1GB? If so, can you pop on the 11.10 a1
<phillw> s/11.01.jm/11.04.jm
<bioterror> phillw, already done that
<bioterror> phillw, read logs
<KM0201> i see the mailing list, but i don't see a way to sign up for it
<KM0201> or do i have to check in via the website?
<bioterror> https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-desktop
<bioterror> join the team
<KM0201> oh ok.. i see
<bioterror> there's on the bottom that mailing list
<bioterror> Policy: You must be a team member to subscribe to the team mailing list.
<KM0201> yeah, i see it
<woodworks> how  different is lubuntu from ubuntu itself?
<woodworks> is it better at resource management?
<KM0201> hmm, thats a loaded questino.
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> !mini
<ubot5> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<phillw> KM0201: it's an easy question to answer, lxde uses much lower resources than the other flavours :)
<KM0201> phillw: :)
<phillw> KM0201: on a laptop it can make the difference between 6 hours battery life and 8 hours. It is lean, mean and GREEN. on a laptop it was using about 1 - 2 watts less than 'other' DM's.
<KM0201> phillw: that woudlnt' surprise me.. ubuntu used to DRAIN my laptop battery.
<KM0201> now, my laptop is plugged in most of the time, but i noticed th eother day, rather than lasting 2-3hrs w/ Ubuntu, i had it unplugged for about 4.5hrs, before the battery indicator went red.
<phillw> KM0201: we have a standing joke for applications to be allowed into lubuntu. 1) They must use no CPU time, 2) They must use no RAM 3) They must no occupy any hard disk space. - Apart from those 3 rules, we're pretty easy going as to what is allowed in :)
<KM0201> lol
<phillw> KM0201: you will see, hopefully, just how tightly this is upheld. Apps are tested and the lowest usage version against usability wins. Just like Apollo 13 - we have so many Amps, we cannot go over it. We are not going to break the reason for lubuntu.
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> i kinda like the minimalist approach of lubuntu
<Tandyman100> agreed
<KM0201> i'm trying the mini iso in vbox now for some reason
<KM0201> lol
<Tandyman100> "This kernel requires the following features not present on the CPU: cmov"
<Tandyman100> AMD K6-2/400
<Tandyman100> hmm
<phillw> Tandyman100: funny you shoukld say that, there is a lubuntu for that :)
<phillw> i wish dragoneyes was allowed on here :(
<phillw> Tandyman100: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GetLubuntu#10.04
<KM0201> who is dragoneyes?
<phillw> KM0201: DragonEyes is a an admin bot who we can make swift alterations to. s
<KM0201> oh.. ok.
<phillw> As we have a ubot on here, we only bring him for kick-banning trolls.
<phillw> DragonEyes: how are you today?
<DragonEyes> phillw: I am functioning within normal parameters.
<phillw> ;part #lubuntu
<Unit193> ...and for a little play
#lubuntu 2011-06-05
<Tandyman100> phillw: thanks for the link!
<stlsaint> phillw: hey you wiki admin yes?
<phillw> stlsaint: for my sins, yes
<phillw> I'm pushing for UndefineD to get his, as he is TL for ubuntu-beginners-wiki, but have said that he, or the team, can invoke me on the rare occaision such is required.
<stlsaint> phillw: hey is it good writing to advertise in this manner? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BridgingNetworkInterfaces
<stlsaint> phillw: i mean its been a month or two since i touched a wiki but i dont recall having a persons wiki page as reference the first thing a reader sees, now maybe moving it down till after the wiki but only if that is titled as a resource
<phillw> stlsaint: it is already flagged as not following the styling. One for the Summer of Documentation with the ubuntu-beginners-wiki?
<stlsaint> sure
<stlsaint> ah i remember my first SoD :D
<semitones> hey you guys, is anyone here?
<jmarsden> semitones: I am here, in my house in Southern California, which may well not be your definition of "here" :)
<semitones> oh hey!
<semitones> Thanks again for figuring out that apci=off deal!
<jmarsden> phillw: I just edited that https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BridgingNetworkInterfaces page to move the link to the author to the end of the document under "Additional Resources".  Why leave a 2 minute edit to "Summer of Documenation"? :)
<KM0201> jmarsden: any idea why the mini ISO would fail at the (i presume) very end in Vbox
<jmarsden> semitones: No problem.
<jmarsden> KM0201: Not really -- can you define "fail" a lot more specifically?
<KM0201> unfortunately no.. i can't... basically, it would go through the entire process, including setting up my username, etc
<KM0201> then at the very end (when i assume it is installing grub).. it just stops, screen goes blue, and thats it.
<semitones> I'm trying to compile a kernel module today -- can you take a look at the output and help me figure out if those errors are important or not relevant?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/618763/
<jmarsden> KM0201: Can you then move to a different virtual terminal within the VM?  Or right click on the blue screen and get some sort of popup menu?
<KM0201> nope.. it just seems to stop, no more network, although the "cd" shows its being accessed (i booted the ISO)
<KM0201> tried it twice, same problem
<jmarsden> KM0201: OK, which mini ISO are you using?  Give me a URL to it and I'll download it and see if I can duplicate the issue here (may not be right now...)
<KM0201> jmarsden: the one on the lubuntu walkthrough.. hang on..
<KM0201> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/MinimalInstall
<jmarsden> semitones: I think you should investigate those warnings, looks like your module code defines some things that are already defined in the kernel headers... *if* both definitions are the same, that's OK, if they are different, you are in bad shape.
<jmarsden> KM0201: Um, that page has links to at least 3 different mini ISOs... I need you to tell me which one you used ... prove a link to the ISO, not to the instructions :)
<jmarsden> s/prove/provide/
<KM0201> jmarsden: oh, sorry.. 11.04 32bit iso
<jmarsden> OK.
<KM0201> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<KM0201> it seemed to go fine, till the very end.. then i let it sit for like 15-20min, when i'm assuming grub should be installed.. and.. nothing
<semitones> jmarsden: ok, so what two things should I compare?
<jmarsden> The things the warnings say are being redefined, of course :)
<jmarsden> KM0201: OK, mini.iso downloaded, I'll see if i can install it OK here...
<semitones> heh i'm confused, I see one file, but where is the other file?
<KM0201> jmarsden: appreciated, like i said.. from what i could tell, it seemed to go fine till the end... i'd set my username/password, then nothing
<jmarsden> /home/warren/acx/acx-20080210/wlan_compat.h:224 is one, and include/linux/irqreturn.h is the other, from lines 7 and 8 of your pastebin
<jmarsden> semitones: ^^
<semitones> thanks
<semitones> investigating
<jmarsden> KM0201: Ubuntu 11.04 mini.iso install into a Virtualbox 4.0.8 VM here worked fine, no problems encountered.  Host OS is Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS on am64, in case it matters.
<jmarsden> KM0201: Um... well, the resulting VM does not seem to boot... so maybe there *is* a problem here :)
<KM0201> jmarsden: did it install grub successfully?
<KM0201> cuz i think thats where it is failing..
<jmarsden> It got all the way through to "please remove the CD and then press Enter to reboot, so... yes, except that it then did not run grub?!  I'm trying again at the moment...
<KM0201> ok, see, i didn't get that far, but i was using 11.04
<KM0201> mine, after i entered username/password, it went no further.
<jmarsden> Host Os shouldn't be relevant, but you never know.  Oh, it went way past that here, asking about selection of packages, etc... so we may be looking at two different issues.
<KM0201> jmarsden: no, guest OS was 11.04
<jmarsden> well, sure, guest here was 11.04, 32bit mini.iso from the page you pointed to.
<KM0201> oh ok.
<jmarsden> <jmarsden> KM0201: Ubuntu 11.04 mini.iso install into a Virtualbox 4.0.8 VM here worked fine, no problems encountered.  Host OS is Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS on am64, in case it matters.
<jmarsden> I think I specified both guest and host OSes? :)
<KM0201> oh ok.
<KM0201> i misunerstood when i read it.
<KM0201> it never got to selecting packages, etc... for me
<KM0201> i think the very last thing it done, was either setting up my user account, or maybe right after that, configuring Apt (which it appeared to do succesffully)
<jmarsden> Sounds like a different issue than what I saw... What else can I think of to check.... What system options do you have set for that VM?  Enable I/O APIC?  The VM hardware stuff?
<KM0201> jmarsden: yah, i'm at a loss, not sure.
<KM0201> yes, i enabled i/o
<KM0201> brb, dog needs out
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> hi
<jmarsden> silverarrow: Hi.  Do you have an Lubuntu support question?
<silverarrow> yes
<silverarrow> I am trying to boot lubuntu on a hp machine
<silverarrow> but I boot into a sort of terminal like black screen?
<silverarrow> I don't get the usual full boot up jmarsden
<silverarrow> is there a way about it? a known quirk?
<jmarsden> You will need to be a LOT more specific.  What HP machine?  What version of Lubuntu?  Does this happen if you boot from the LiveCD , or only when booting from an installed copy of Lubuntu on the hard drive?
<silverarrow> ...well, HP Pavillion Entertainment PC
<silverarrow> latest version of lubuntu, but I have tried the previous too
<silverarrow> I cannot boot as live CD
<jmarsden> silverarrow: Latest?  You are running the Oneiric 11.01 alpha1 ?
<silverarrow> I haven't had this happen on other computers
<silverarrow> hmm, 11.04
<silverarrow> I burned it yesterday
<jmarsden> OK.  How much RAM does the PC concerned have?
<silverarrow> I have written 11.04 on the cd, and it boots on fine on another laptop
<silverarrow> 3GB
<jmarsden> That's plenty :)
<silverarrow> centrino 2 processor
<silverarrow> nvida purvideo HD video card
<jmarsden> Does the machine affected have a second screen attached?
<silverarrow> it's 32bit, not the latest stuff
<silverarrow> but it's not old
<silverarrow> no
<silverarrow> no second screen attached
<silverarrow> i really like this laptop, but I don't like the vista
<silverarrow> windows 7 was launched when I bought it
<jmarsden> I'm not sure what to suggest... have you tried other Ubuntu variants?  Does the Ubuntu 11.04 CD boot OK on it?
<silverarrow> I am in puppy linux now, so linux should be possible ?
<silverarrow> no I havent tried ubuntu
<silverarrow> I can try ubuntu
<jmarsden> Might be worth trying, if it works you can add the lubuntu-desktop package and remove the GNOME stuff if you prefer the Lubuntu / LXDE look.
<silverarrow> I chose lubuntu because it ran very light and easy on a different laptop, really old one
<silverarrow> and I have had ubuntu run super slow on several laptops
<silverarrow> but maybe this can handle ubuntu fine
<jmarsden> Yes... I like your choice :)  I'm just trying to find a workaround that might get you going on this laptop...
<jmarsden> If you get Ubuntu going on it but it runs slowly, come back here and ask for help turning it into Lubuntu :)
<silverarrow> yes, I aprechiate it
<jmarsden> You're welcome.
<silverarrow> cool, thanks
<silverarrow> then I shall have to burn a latest ubuntu :- )
<silverarrow> see you
<jmarsden> OK, bye for now.
 * head_victim is installing Alpha 1 in a VB now
<head_victim> Both Ubuntu and Lubuntu have to choose crap download servers don't they :/
<head_victim> Makes a 10 minute installation take nearly 30
<head_victim> The desktop looks great on first impressions
<head_victim> jmarsden: if there's anything specific you want confirmed or tested on the alpha just let me know
<leszek> hi
<head_victim> Evening leszek
<Thraspic> Hard question: I'm looking for a way to reload lxpanel without killing it and restarting it, and without using 'lxpanelctl restart'.  I want changes to the lxpanel config file to update without the panel itself flcikering on then off, similar to when you use "Panel Settings" or "Menu Settings" from lxpanel's right-click menus. Any ideas?
<stlsaint> so you dont want to login out then in?
<Thraspic> stlsaint, thats not needed anyway, you can just use "lxpanelctl restart" at the command line.  relogging isn't necessary.  But when you use lxpanelctl restart, the panel flickers off then on, I want to ge
<Thraspic> I want to get a way to reload it without the panel flickering at all, just a smooth transition into the new config file settings
<head_victim> Thraspic: I'm not sure that's possible, wouldn't it have to redraw the panel?
<Thraspic> head_victim, I suppose it would, however if you go to "Panel Settings" from t right click menu, and change the font, it updates without a flciker and without seeming to redraw the panel.
<Thraspic> Same with "Menu Settings" and changing the main menu icon.
<stlsaint> Thraspic: yes i know the ways to restart a process/service but what changes are you wanting to make that you wont have to restart the panel?
<stlsaint> Just like with any os there are some changes that dont require a restarting of the process for changes to take effect and some that do.
<Thraspic> stlsaint, I'm playing with a couple of GUI-tweaking scripts.  I want the update of config settings to be smooth, otherwise it wont be useable.  Since we know that lxpanel can update its config settings without a full restart, I'd just like to figure out a way to do it as well.  But it seems this "nice reload" function it has is not as accessible as the more barbaric and dirty "lxpanelctl restart'
<head_victim> Thraspic: that's going to be a pretty in depth look at how lxde calls things, I'd put that one on the mailing list for developers to comment or refer you to other information.
<stlsaint> barbaric and dirty???
<stlsaint> LOL you must hate all OS's than if you feel a flicker on and off is barbaric and dirty
<Thraspic> Will try the mailing list, thanks.
<head_victim> Barbaric and dirty is a little strong I'd suggest.
<stlsaint> ahh i had to rejoin??
<head_victim> Well apparently 3 VMs and HDTV is what I need to get above 80% on my cpu.
<stlsaint> lol
<stlsaint> nice
<head_victim> I have 5.25GB of RAM in use apparently.
<stlsaint> dang
<stlsaint> how much is on your system?
<head_victim> 9.79 apparently, 2 1gb sticks and another 2 4gb sticksw
<stlsaint> man i hate being over here,
<stlsaint> i used to be able to download a 700MB linux OS in under 20mins, now it takes 9hours
<head_victim> If my local mirror hosts it (aarnet.edu.au) then I'm fine, 700MB in about 3 minutes, otherwise it depends on where I'm sucking it from.
<stlsaint> head_victim: question....once we become official, will we start inheriting things like kubuntu like memberships and docs sites, forums, etc? I would assume that would be decided on scale usage of lubuntu
<head_victim> stlsaint: I'd say it will be a progression over time
<stlsaint> aye
<stlsaint> what i meant more so
<Guest20404> Hm, I can't see empathy ever becoming a real IRC client :/
 * Guest20404 is a clone of head_victim
<stlsaint> i never even considered empathy (nor never used it)
<Guest20404> I'm only doing it to test alphas and I shouldn't rubbish things I haven't tried either I guess.
<Guest20404> playing with themes now to make sure it's not going to work
<head_victim> stlsaint: but yeah, I think Lubuntu will eventually end up like Kubuntu and Xubuntu as far as infrastructure goes. It would be impossible to dump it all on us at once, we just don't ahve the resources in the team to deal with it
<stlsaint> head_victim: agreed but planning of some sort could/should at least start, even if a small blueprint of some sort
<head_victim> I'm not sure we have enough active people to even warrant that at the moment, I think consolidating what we're already doing would be best. But to start that sort of discussion I'd put it to the mailing list and see what sort of response you get. If it's enough positive then start a launchpad blueprint
<stlsaint> bah im too lazy to right now ;) lol
<head_victim> Fair enough :D
<stlsaint> head_victim: although updating the actual lubuntu site shouldnt be much a task, im just going through the various *ubuntu sites trying to see the layout and lubuntu.net is more a blog roll than a actual OS site
<head_victim> stlsaint: agreed, I'm not sure who has control over it eithe
<stlsaint> head_victim: mario i think is the admin on it
<stlsaint> i know i brought this up on the ml before
<stlsaint> brb
<head_victim> I don't know who mario is sorry
<kunguz> Everytime, I start lubuntu, it asks for root password to connect to the wireless lan. How do I stop asking me the password to connect to a wlan?
<head_victim> kunguz: does it ask to unlock the keyring or specifically for the wireless?
<kunguz> head_victim: let me recheck and tell
<kunguz> head_victim: it ask for the keyring, how do I disable it?
<head_victim> Just trying to find a good page to explain it
<stlsaint> i know there was a patch before for this very issue in ubuntu
<stlsaint> had to patch my system
<kunguz> head_victim: thanks anyways
<head_victim> stlsaint: yeah it rings a bell that's why I was checking the error
<head_victim> kunguz: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-linux/165978-solved-frequent-login-keyring.html seems to have solved it for someone but I'm not sure how secure that is
<head_victim> It usually has something to do with setting autologin
<kunguz> head_victim: it worked for me, thanks!
<head_victim> No problems
<stlsaint> Someone get head_victim a gold star!!
<head_victim> !cookie
<ubot5> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Ahmuck> *yawn*
<phillw> Ahmuck: I hope you covered your mouth!
<slooksterpsv> Q? with the notify-send via libnotify is there a way to show a progress bar? or like a percentage bar?
<slooksterpsv> The reason I ask is cause when I use my volume soft keys it doesn't display what the volume is at
#lubuntu 2012-05-28
<salvageage> Hi, is this an appropriate place to report a bug?
<Unit193> Nope, see...
<Unit193> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<IAmNotThatGuy> Bot pinging bot
<IAmNotThatGuy> salvageage, what is the bug about?
<salvageage> Well, I'm not sure if it's more properly a Libreoffice bug or a bug with Lubuntu itself, but when I open an ODT file from a USB drive with Libreoffice, and then remove the drive, the system crashes.  I'd have to write down the specifics.
<salvageage> Thus, it doesn't trigger the bug reporting software.
<salvageage> When I say crash, I end up with messages in terminal which are beyond my skill level.
<IAmNotThatGuy> Can you remember some lines mentioning "failed" or "ended" or "waiting" ??
<salvageage> Better than that, I'll crash it, write it down, and report back.  Anything else I should record?
<IAmNotThatGuy> If you have an external camera or a mobile, please take a snapshot of the error screen with some visibility of logs
<IAmNotThatGuy> salvageage, you can either use imagebin if you take a snap or go for a pastebin :]
<salvageage> It tells you  how much I know about Linux that I'm not sure what you  mean by the visibility of logs.
<salvageage> No, I don't have any way to do anything when it crashes.
<IAmNotThatGuy> I meant that the image should be clear enough to see the error
<salvageage> As I said it ends up in terminal but it's frozen.
<salvageage> Ah, ok.
<salvageage> Let me try that.
<salvageage> Gotta dig out the camera, etc.
<IAmNotThatGuy> Okies. Thanks
<IAmNotThatGuy> lol k ;D
<salvageage> Ok, here goes.
<Unit193> Log files in /var/log, or not.
<IAmNotThatGuy> Argh! he restarted the machine and would have filled with loads of hardware load right
<IAmNotThatGuy> wb salvageage
<salvageage> Ah, there you are.
<salvageage> Thanks.
<salvageage> I've been unable to replicate the issue.
<salvageage> And the only changes I made between when I had the problem an hour ago and now were adding the LXTerminal and Leafpad apps to the apps panel.
<salvageage> I tried pretty much everything I could think of, too.  Aside from running Firefox while I did it. . . but I thought it crashed without Firefox running at least once.
<salvageage> If I suddenly disappear that'll be the factor.
<IAmNotThatGuy> lol k
<IAmNotThatGuy> brbz. Showers
<salvageage> IAmNotThatGuy, I'm using Apport to try and report the bug even though I can't replicate it.  It reminded me that I seem to recall "lxpanel" being part of the issue.  This is also part of what Apport is reporting.
<salvageage> Or I guess I should say M0hi.
<M0hi> lol
<M0hi> salvageage, You can see the logs in /var/logs
<salvageage> For the record, how do you ping?  I'm using Pidgin so I'd have to enter the command manually
<M0hi> check it
<salvageage> Should I finish reporting through Apport first?
<salvageage> Would there be a specific log I should look at?
<M0hi> Yes carryon
<salvageage> Where would that be located?  I don't see anything that says carryon
<M0hi> Aww carry on the reporting with Apport
<salvageage> Sorry I can't be more help, I'm just getting into actually doing real stuff with Linux-based OS's.
<M0hi> np dude. everyone are the same at something :]
<salvageage> Yes, I was having a conversation about this earlier, though it was decidedly more scatalogical than is appropriate.  If I have the problem again I'll come back with a photo.
<izzaboo> Hi
<IAmNotThatGuy> Hi
<silverlion> morning fellows! for your info: Libre-Office keeps getting crashing while opening simple ODT-Files#
<silverlion> http://pastebin.com/15XB0Kv9 << Java RE seems not working properly... how knows help?
<SilverLion> hey folks... would like to provide some feedback, who is my contact?
<leszek> hi
<zydingxiaomei> hello
<zydingxiaomei> who is chinese peolpe ?
<SilverLion> !ch
<ubottu> The Swiss !LoCo team can be found in #ubuntu-ch (please speak English there) - Deutschsprachiger Ubuntu Support in #ubuntu-de - Aide Ubuntu en français dans #ubuntu-fr - Supporto Ubuntu in Italiano in #ubuntu-it
<SilverLion> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<SilverLion> zydingxiaomei: you type !cn and join
<zydingxiaomei> nononono
<SilverLion> #;)
<zydingxiaomei> 3K
<zydingxiaomei> ;-)
<akls> what is the easiest way to share a connection to another lubuntu computer? There's "Shared to other computers" option in Edit Connection/Edit/IPv4 Settings, should it work the way I expect it to work?
<morri> should I rather upgrade lubuntu from cd (version) or is it safe to upgrade from within?
<leszek> morri: simply saying it does not matter much. as both use the same packages mostly
<leszek> if you have many ppas and other sources bind in every upgrade may fail
<morri> so so cd might be better (If it isnt anyway), just would need to a cd r
<morri> pityx usually I like magazines for cds, but the recent one only had one of the previous version
<morri> can i add the new version reposiories to my version or would it get conflicts?
#lubuntu 2012-05-29
<TheCheggs> howdy!
<lortech> getting alot of : Failed 404 when doing a apt-get update         fetch http://id.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/universe/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<lortech> what command to update the respositories list
<Unit193> You may want to switch repo locations, open synaptic and check the preferences for local server or close.
<lortech> okay
<lortech> tryed using the US server, getting 404s
<lortech> Care for me to show what I have herE?
<lortech> which sites are a issue?
<lortech> or does some one know of a site that does not have broken links?
<Unit193> Can you pastebin(.com) your sources.list? /etc/apt/sources.list
<Unit193> (I just ran it without issues, to test(
<lortech> for some reason, My hard drive space is eaten up.
<lortech> may have to rm -a asterisk
<lortech> or figure which app is taking up the most hard drive space. not sure if there is a quick command to do this
<lortech> might as well download ubuntu seems more activitiy on the ubuntu channel
<bioterror> Unit193, you are too slow
<bioterror> look what you did
<bioterror> shame on you!
<Unit193> bioterror: I'm watching Dead Silence, of course I am.
<mi3> HELLO
<Unit193> Howdy.
<mi3> whats new...
<mi3> :D
<windbuntu> new: unscathed, pristine, still in the wrapper.
<mi3> http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=60122&d=1203437427
<not_found> mi3, if found on the forum it would be removed as it is against the CoC...
<mi3> remove what ??
<not_found> the attachment you posted... the wallpaper is against the forum CoC...
<mi3> err sorry!!
<not_found> np... just saying :p
<mi3> I wont post it anywhere....
<mi3> :(
<zydingxiaomei> who can tell me chinese lubuntu room ,thank you.
<bioterror> !ch
<ubottu> The Swiss !LoCo team can be found in #ubuntu-ch (please speak English there) - Deutschsprachiger Ubuntu Support in #ubuntu-de - Aide Ubuntu en français dans #ubuntu-fr - Supporto Ubuntu in Italiano in #ubuntu-it
<bioterror> d'oh
<bioterror> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<bioterror> probably they can assist you somehow, we can only in english
<leszek> hi
<morri> hi, where do I find the the default desktop picture?
<morri> I like the design so far apart from the bigger arrows at drop down boxes and menu, but meh- apart from that it is sweet :)
<leszek> I think it is in /usr/share/images
<leszek> or /usr/share/lubuntu
<leszek> search somewhere there
<leszek> I don't have lubuntu running currently
<morri> oh noted that the new kernel doesnt work with older versions of ndsiwrapper btw
<morri> okay found it :) thanks
<mi3> hi
<lman> just wondering how i remove the default "workgroup" directory from appearing in the network browse
<lman> just wondering how i remove the default "workgroup" directory from appearing in the network browse
<holstein> lman: hey.. no need to repost
<holstein> pretty sure you just right-click and say delete.. if that doesnt work, you'll just need to be patient, or try #ubuntu where maybe someone is using the same filemanger you are using :)
<lman> anyone familiar with sylpheed
<wxl> !ask lman
<wxl> oops
<wxl> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wxl> i.e. what's your question re: sylpheed, lman?
<Unit193> wxl: Let me give you a |
<wxl> ah duh
<wxl> !ask | lman
<ubottu> lman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wxl> ;)
<bolosaur> Hi, I'm a first time lubuntu user and somewhat new to Linux as well. I'm trying to install some VM drivers on it
<bolosaur> and I'm almost done, but it's asking me "what is the location of the gcc program on your machine?"
<bolosaur> and i have no idea what to put
<bolosaur> i tried typing "which gcc" and it gives me nothing
<bolosaur> anything i can do to resolve this?
<wxl> bolosaur: whereis gcc
<wxl> should be /usr/bin/gcc
<bolosaur> it says its not a valid path to the gcc binary, evne though whereis gcc tells me so :(
<bolosaur> I literally wrote "/usr/bin/gcc" as the path
<bolosaur> sans quotes
<wxl> try /usr/bin/
<bolosaur> same thing
<bolosaur> also tried /usr/bin/gcc/ :/
<wxl> maybe just /usr/bin
<wxl> what vm is this?
<bolosaur> VMware Fusion
<bolosaur> I've managed to install these drivers on both ubuntu and mint before
<bolosaur> so i expected it to work on lubuntu as well
<wxl> no experience
<bolosaur> Dang.
<bolosaur> Alright, well thanks for taking the time.
<wxl> i'd use virtualbox
<wxl> did you do whereis gcc?
<wxl> maybe you don't have gcc installed
<wxl> seems strange
<bolosaur> Well, I'm already running VMware Fusion for several other things, so I'd like to keep my virtualization flora under one app
<bolosaur> And yeah I did wheres gcc
<bolosaur> and it gave me the path you told me
<bolosaur> but perhaps its only partially installed somehow? or maybe outdated?
<wxl> you could update it for sure although that seems strange
<bolosaur> apt-get update gcc?
<wxl> http://communities.vmware.com/message/1883496
<bolosaur> What's libglib?
<bolosaur> Is this something I should install?
<wxl> !info libglib2.0-0
<bolosaur> Sorry if that's a dumb question but I'm not very experienced with this.
<ubottu> libglib2.0-0 (source: glib2.0): GLib library of C routines. In component main, is required. Version 2.32.1-0ubuntu2 (precise), package size 1160 kB, installed size 3768 kB
<bolosaur> should i specify the verison number? or is there a way to fetch the latest
<wxl> that will fetch the latest
<bolosaur> ok
<wxl> ubuntu, mint, lubuntu all use the same package management
<bolosaur> it says libglib2.0-0 is already the latest version
<bolosaur> :/
<wxl> if you've done it there, it's the same as doing it here
<wxl> did you update before ?
<bolosaur> 0 to upgrade, 0 to install and 53 to skip
<bolosaur> nope, i just installed the OS
<wxl> well you wont' get the latest if you don't update :)
<bolosaur> Well, what I mean is, I just did sudo apt-get update libglib2.0-0
<bolosaur> and it told me its already up to date
<wxl> sudo apt-get update
<wxl> first
<bolosaur> alright
<wxl> then you can do sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-0
<wxl> i'd also do the same with gcc
<bolosaur> ok
<bolosaur> one sec
<wxl> you can see gcc-4.7 gets installed http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/gcc
<wxl> /usr/bin/gcc is a symlink to it
<wxl> honestly tho i think this is a vmware problem
<wxl> bbl
<wxl> oh there is a #vmware channel
<wxl> ok gone for real
<bolosaur> wxl: I got all the available updates
<bolosaur> now im trying again
<bolosaur> damn
<bolosaur> its still complaining about gcc, wxl :/
<bolosaur> but thanks for the help
<Unit193> Did you try #vmware? You could also try #ubuntu, though it's quite busy. (Never used vmware myself, so no good)
<bolosaur> Alright, I managed to get it sorted with a different VM package.
<bolosaur> Thanks for the help guys, and especially wxl.
<Unit193> Glad you got it then!
<bolosaur> Indeed. Cheers!
<gnufun> Hello.  I am having trouble getting my Flash player to work.  I keep seeing "Missing Plugins" where flash content is supposed to be.  I have tried purging and reinstalling lubuntu-restricted-extras, installing flash-player-nonfree.  I even purged those and tried gnash, and got the same result.  I then installed Firefox and used the Flash extention that is supposed to retrieve the latest version for you, all with the same result: 
<Multbrelch> gnufun, u mean u tried also: sudo apt-get update
<Multbrelch> sudo apt-get clean
<Multbrelch> sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-*
<Multbrelch> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Multbrelch> ?
<Multbrelch> gnufun: What you can try for Mozilla is to copy libflashplayer.so into ~/.mozilla/plugins
<Multbrelch> I had to this under ubuntu, when I had 10.10.
<Multbrelch> Anyway ... good luck
<Multbrelch> sry, need to sleep. To go further on, just google this libflashplayer.so, you find many hints and tricks ...
<gnufun> Multbrelch: Hello.  Thank you for the reply.  Somehow I don't have that directory.  I only have firefox and extentions
<gnufun> If I go to about:plugins in chromium, there are three flash copies (Probably from all of the tinkering I have been doing)
<gnufun> whoops
<Multbrelch> hmmm
<gnufun> that wasn't supposed to be a face
<Multbrelch> I would de-install all flash..whatever and restart.
<Multbrelch> restart=re-install flash manually ... there are many infos in the net
<Multbrelch> keyword: libflashplayer.so
<Multbrelch> libflashplayer.so <= you get it from Adobe (I think)
<gnufun> how can I clean up that chromium plugins folder?  I have been looking for that location so I can delete everything from it
<apusateri> /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins
<gnufun> When you say de install all flash, are you thinking: sudo apt-get purge lubuntu-restricted-extras flashplugin-installer
<Multbrelch> for instance ... but read before in the internet
<Multbrelch> btw: you get the file from here: http://get.adobe.com/de/flashplayer/
<gnufun> Multbrelch: All of the tutorials teach you how to do this for FF.  I haven't been able to locate the plugin directory for Chromium
<apusateri> /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins
<apusateri> that's the plugin directory for chromium
<Multbrelch> Ah, chromium ... I donno, I only know it for Mozilla
<gnufun> ahh thank you for that
<Multbrelch> ^^
<Multbrelch> okay, need to go ... good luck
<gnufun> libflashplayer.so is listed in /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins
<gnufun> Ok, thank you
<apusateri> you're trying to remove flash player?
<gnufun> apusateri: Hello.  I am trying to get it to work.  I always see:  "Missing Plugin" wherever flash content should be
<gnufun> I have purged and reinstalled lubuntu-restricted-extras and flashplugin-installer
<Unit193> I always recommend adobe-flashplugin as it seems to work better.
<Unit193> From the !partner repo  that is.
<apusateri> that's strange - i'm running a stock install of chromium os and flash is working without issue
<apusateri> not chromium os, chromium browser, durr
<gnufun> apusateri: Yes, it is strange, because I installed it on a netbook last week and everything worked perfectly
<apusateri> FYI my plugins directory is empty
<apusateri> have you tried uninstalling/reinstalling chromium, just out of curiosity?
<gnufun> I have not tried that, but I did install FF, and I couldn't get Flash to work in that either
<apusateri> does this file exist on your system?
<apusateri> /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<gnufun> Yes
<apusateri> hmm - that's the only libflashplayer.so file that I have on my system
<apusateri> can you go to chrome://plugins/ in your browser?
<gnufun> Yes, there are now 3 files listed under Flash
<apusateri> Here's the one that I have:
<apusateri> Flash - Version: 11.2 r202 Shockwave Flash 11.2 r202
<gnufun> Shockwave Flash 11.2 r202
<apusateri> all three say that?
<gnufun> Yes
<apusateri> how about a $locate libflashplayer.so
<apusateri> to find out where the other ones are hiding?
<gnufun> /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<apusateri> i thought you had one here?  /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<gnufun> steven@ach-chiro-1:/usr/lib/flashplugin-installer$ ls
<gnufun> install_plugin  libflashplayer.so
<gnufun> I know we aren't supposed to do that
<gnufun> sorry
<apusateri> meh, no worries
<apusateri> i assume you've tried disabling the plugins on the chrome://plugins/ page?
<gnufun> But yes, it is strange that it is listed there, but didn't show up in the $locate commandc
<apusateri> yeah that's weird for sure
<gnufun> I could disable them.  Which one should be enabled?  The top one?
<apusateri> yeah just leave one of them enabled, shouldn't matter which
<Farrell_> hi
<Farrell_> i have a problem
<Farrell_> i cant choice size of partition
<Farrell_> https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B4elpabxpZWZUTRWei1KNEN4VW8 https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B4elpabxpZWZbWRoM1N1cjlLWkE https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B4elpabxpZWZTnY2Zjg3ZFZKZFE
<gnufun> I think we are getting somewhere, because now it asks me for permission to run the plugin.  I clicked enable, but it doesn't play
<apusateri> okay now check your chrome://plugins/ again and see if there is more than one enabled?
<gnufun> just one is enabled.  That is good.
<apusateri> wish i knew how to repro the problem so i could mess around with it here, lol
<apusateri> try enabling the second one and disabling the first, and trying flash again?  just to see if one of the plugins is behaving badly?
<n1ckn4me09876543> where will i find System Icon Theme   location path?  I can change the icons from Applications menu fine, but I'm trying to change icon from a program- Cairo Dock and it ask me for icon path and idk
<gnufun> I get similar behavior.
<apusateri> n1ck: n1ckn4me09876543
<apusateri> err
<apusateri> /usr/share/icons
<apusateri> n1ckn4me09876543: that's where the icons are
<n1ckn4me09876543> apusateri: thank you
<apusateri> gnufun: I'm running out of ideas... might just be easier to re-install chromium browser, see if that fixes it?
<apusateri> n1ckn4me09876543: no prob
<gnufun> apusateri: Ok, thank you for the suggestions.  I will try that
#lubuntu 2012-05-30
<CARCASS> hi guys, I need help with keyboard layouts in lubuntu 12.04. Somehow I deleted russian keyboard layout and don't know how to add it back to my system
<CARCASS> i can only switch layouts in lxkeymap
<CARCASS> fixed that! Found the file /home/user/.config/lxkeymap.cfg and added "layout = us,ru"
<leszek> hi
<tata> did Lubuntu 11.10 recognize wireless usb, Ovislink WL 1700 usb
<leszek> tata: which chip ?
<tata> chip of usb or...?
<leszek> wlan chip
<tata> ralink
<fhtagn> howdy!
<fhtagn> i am looking into installing lubuntu, and wanted to know what kind of encryption I can use, what are my options..
<leszek> tata: ralink chipsets normally are very well supported
<leszek> tata: but just try out a live system to test it to be sure
<leszek> fhtagn: ubiquity uses encfs to encrypt the home folder if you check one box during the installation process
<tata> ok, but, to test it I must to pay for it and what if it not work?
<leszek> ah tata you don't have the stick yet ? Than try to find out what chip is in there more precisely
<tata> ok, i try
<fhtagn> leszek: ty, i'll look into that
<fhtagn> and what would the encryption password be? my user account password?
<fhtagn> ah is this it ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome#Encrypted_Home
<whatev-1010> hi
<whatev-1010> hello?
<whatev-1010> is this working
<whatev-1010> ?
<fhtagn> whatev-1010: yhellow
<whatev-1010> i need help formatting a drive
<whatev-1010> i opened "Disk Utility" and i tried to format but it's giving me a "read only" error
<fhtagn> is this your error http://askubuntu.com/questions/68809/how-to-format-usb-or-external-drive-in-11-10#comment121715_69129 ?
<pcroque> fhtagn: Yes...that link describes it. Your home directory is unlocked when you login with your user password.
<pcroque> fhtagn: Full disk encryption with LUKS also works well with Lubuntu, but it's a little harder to set up.
<whatev-1010> hello? any help with my issue?
<odrin> hello. I am interested in switching from ubuntu to lubuntu. I understand I can switch without completely reinstalling... but am unsure how to do this.
<leszek>  /back
<leszek> odrin: you only need to install the lubuntu-desktop metapackage. It will download and take care of the rest
<odrin> so I just search for lubuntu in the ubuntu software center?
<leszek> basically yes
<leszek> but I am not sure if this will show up in the plain software center (it is hiding some packages and only showing apps, as lubuntu isn't an app it might not showing it). So you need to either do it by command line i.e. sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop or with synaptic (after installing it via the software center)
<odrin> had to search for lubuntu-desktop, showed up then
<leszek> nice
<odrin> ok... so i downloaded the metapackage and installed it... rebooted.. how do I actually change to the lubuntu desktop?
<Sentynel> odrin: there should be a dropdown menu of some sort on the login screen to choose which desktop to log in to
<odrin> ok... someone had posted the command line to manually get the lubuntu desktop and then install it... can I get those again?
<leszek> odrin: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<leszek> I thought you already installed it ?
<odrin> i did... when I boot up it shows the lubuntu splash, but goes straight into ubuntu desktop with no option to switch to lubuntu
<leszek> you need to logout and then change the session (the configure button) to Lubuntu (LXDE) and relogin again
<odrin> k ill be back in a mi
<odrin> thank you so much. It allready seems to be running so much faster
<leszek> :)
<qkslvrwolf> Does the openbox autostart work under lubuntu?
<qkslvrwolf> or the lxde autostart?
<bioterror> we prefer ~/.config/autostart/progam.desktop
<qkslvrwolf> Well, two questions:  I don't have an existing .config/autostart directory. If I create one, will it pick it up?
<bioterror> yes
<qkslvrwolf> Second: the application I want is a console java application that needs the xserver (selenium, launches browssers)
<qkslvrwolf> will I be able to redirect stdout stderr to files?
<qkslvrwolf> and still read from them?
<bioterror> exec=command
<bioterror> what ever you use to launch your application
<qkslvrwolf> does it need to have a .desktop file, or can I just put an arbitrary file in ~/.config/autostart and have it work?
<bioterror> it has to be .desktop
<wxl> there's ways around that
<wxl> hold on gotta remember the location
<bioterror> I'll break your fingers if you put system wide configurations
<bioterror> ;D
<wxl> nope
<qkslvrwolf> :-)
<wxl> ~/.config/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart
<wxl> it's a local copy of the systemwide xdg startup
<wxl> so let's say you have a script foobar, put foobar in the autostart file
<wxl> done
<qkslvrwolf> does it have to be executable?  And with the straight autostart files, I just treat it like a script, right so I can just do "/usr/bin/java my.jar" at the end of the autotart file,right?
<wxl> or if you want to run something like "ssh -tCi /home/foo/some.key someone@somewhere.tk tmux -u2 attach" you can put that in there too
<wxl> yep
<wxl> if memory serves me correctly it does NOT have to be excuteable
<wxl> might have to be excuteable
<wxl> the systemwide one is
<wxl> hm
<qkslvrwolf> does it log what it tries to do someplace?
<qkslvrwolf> i can't get it to do anything
<qkslvrwolf> I even threw a "zenity --about &" in there.
<wxl> now THAT'S a good question.
<qkslvrwolf> lol
<qkslvrwolf> ooops
<qkslvrwolf> don't have zenity.
<wxl> why don't you get it to touch some file
<qkslvrwolf> lol
<qkslvrwolf> good call.
<wxl> that will be pretty obvious
<qkslvrwolf> ok, so it touches the file
<qkslvrwolf> but the java app still isn't runnign
<wxl> that's curious
<qkslvrwolf> nor even attempting to run
<wxl> you could always > somewhere
<qkslvrwolf> that's what I'm doing
<wxl> /usr/bin/java my.jar > my.jar.log
<qkslvrwolf> the redirectlys aren't even creating a file
<qkslvrwolf> not even an empty file.
<wxl> hm
<wxl> assumedly you've tried to run it from the command line already? i know that's a dumb question.
<qkslvrwolf> no, not dumb, but yes I have and it works
<qkslvrwolf> with or without the redirects
<wxl> if you do the redirects, you get output?
<qkslvrwolf> yes
<wxl> is there anything else in autostart?
<qkslvrwolf> just the touch that works
<wxl> and if you remove the touch, still the autostart does not work?
<qkslvrwolf> let me try changing the order...java first, then touch.
<qkslvrwolf> yeah
<wxl> did work?
<qkslvrwolf> the touch creates the file, but java still produces nothing
<qkslvrwolf> it's like it's skipping that command.
<qkslvrwolf> hmm...
<wxl> maybe it's an evironment issue
<wxl> http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Autostart
<qkslvrwolf> yeah, read that
<qkslvrwolf> :-/
<qkslvrwolf> I'm using full paths, though
<qkslvrwolf> and the jar file is self-contained, so I don't need a classpath.
<wxl> not for my.jar!
<wxl> /usrbin/java is full path
<wxl> my.jar is not
<wxl> that's it i bet
<bioterror> java == jar jar binks :D
<wxl> hgahahahah
<qkslvrwolf> lol
<bioterror> you can execute that program from the terminal without a problem?
<qkslvrwolf> the full line is /usr/bin/java -jar /opt/selenium/selenium-server-standalone-2.21.0.jar -role node -hub http://192.168.0.10:4444/grid/register > /var/log/selenium/sgrid.out 2> /var/log/selenium/sgrid.err &
<qkslvrwolf> and yes, I can.
<qkslvrwolf> hmm...gonna try echoing the exit code instead of touchig a file...
<wxl> /var/log may be your problem
<qkslvrwolf> /var/log/selenium is chowned to my user.
<wxl> um
<wxl> don't know that autostart runs as your users
<qkslvrwolf> oh.
<qkslvrwolf> really?
<qkslvrwolf> how would it not?
<wxl> dunno
<qkslvrwolf> if I was gonna run a graphical app, wouldn't it need my x session?
<qkslvrwolf> ok
<qkslvrwolf> lemme try the outputs to /tmp instead
<wxl> indeed openbox is running as my user
<wxl> but you might try other locations for sure
<wxl> including your home and/or tmp
<bioterror> qkslvrwolf, wget  this to your desktop, for example: http://ricecows.org/lubuntu/selenium.desktop
<bioterror> and can you execute it?
<qkslvrwolf> bioterror:  double-clicking it doesn't work.
<qkslvrwolf> wxl: /tmp, same thing.
<bioterror> qkslvrwolf, really?
<bioterror> it does not launch it?
<qkslvrwolf> correct, it doesn't do anything.
<bioterror> you dont see it in a ps aux
<qkslvrwolf> nope.
<qkslvrwolf> no java
<bioterror> then that line has something wrong with it
<wxl> freaking java
<qkslvrwolf> but I can run it from teh terminal.
<qkslvrwolf> I mean, i'll grant it could be an environment somehow
<wxl> i don't see how unless it's a userissue
<wxl> OH
<wxl> is /var, /var/log, /var/log/selenium and the two log files chowned to your user?
<qkslvrwolf> no, but I shouldn't have to actually write to /var/ or /var/log.  They're read/execute for other, which means I can traverse to /var/log/selenium, which I can write to.
<qkslvrwolf> and that doesnt' explain why it didn't work when I changed it to /tmp
<wxl> hm
<qkslvrwolf> doublechecked teh command works as it's in the selenium.desktop file.
<qkslvrwolf> are you sure terminal=false is correct?
<qkslvrwolf> what if I set terminal=true?
<qkslvrwolf> it'd actually be fine for it to launch in a term
<qkslvrwolf> nope, still doesn't work.
<wxl> that is something mighty bizarre
<qkslvrwolf> I wonder if I need to nohup it?
<qkslvrwolf> no hup
<qkslvrwolf> that's the secret
<qkslvrwolf> nohup.
<qkslvrwolf> jeez
<qkslvrwolf> well, kind of.
<wxl> ?
<qkslvrwolf> I made a script in /usr/bin/
<qkslvrwolf> did a nohup <everything> & in the script
<qkslvrwolf> then just called the script in autostart
<qkslvrwolf> now I'm gonna see if nohup works directly in autostart.
<qkslvrwolf> nope
<qkslvrwolf> gotta use the script
<qkslvrwolf> weird.
<wxl> bizarro
<qkslvrwolf> something else weird...maybe this is just nohup.  the parent process of the java becomes 1
<wxl> Yes, in the case where you logoff and you have a nohup'ed command running, the parent PID becomes 1 (init) and the process continues to run
<qkslvrwolf> huh...so somehow that was getting logged out.
<qkslvrwolf> that is WEIRD.
<qkslvrwolf> specially 'cause I started launching a firefox instance as well
<qkslvrwolf> and that didn't get logged otu
<wxl> in autostart???
<wxl> with nohup
<qkslvrwolf> nope, no nohup
<qkslvrwolf> but it appeared and ran with my user
<qkslvrwolf> but it executed teh next thing without a backgrounding
<wxl> hm
<qkslvrwolf> I'm just confused
<qkslvrwolf> but I got it working
<qkslvrwolf> so {shrug}
<qkslvrwolf> another day
<qkslvrwolf> thanks for all the help!
<wxl> np
<fhtagn> howdy!
<fhtagn> testing lubuntu on a live usb
<fhtagn> wifi appears to be working. Anything obvious I should check=
<fhtagn> obviously my keyboard needs to be changed...
<Unit193> Basically that all drivers work.
<Drunk> Additional Drivers.
<fhtagn> yay fn keys work.
<fhtagn> youtube, currently html5, doesn-t...
<Drunk> What's ya laptop ya usin'?
<Drunk> lubuntu restriced extras.
<fhtagn> asus x55s or so
<fhtagn> will look into thar
<fhtagn> that
<Drunk> Go into Synaptic package manager.
<Drunk> Search for "Restriced Extras".
<Drunk> Install the Lubuntu one.
<Drunk> That will give you flash, etc..
<Drunk> Incase you have any problems with the install of the extras (I did with one of MS fonts), you need to press tab to get access the "OK" in the terminal graphic, if it comes up during the install.
<fhtagn> lol weird, looks like a curses GUI inside a regular GUI
<fhtagn> but got it.
<fhtagn> hmm `Failure to download extra data filesName-ar.UTF-8:<lots of characters in several languages`
<fhtagn> youtube works.
<Drunk_> Nice.
<fhtagn> http://www.captainforever.com/captainforever.php doesn-t..
<fhtagn> i would reboot, but i am still `in` the live usb
<fhtagn> and i did restart chromium.
<Drunk_> LibreOffice from the "Lubuntu Software Centre" might be a better alternative to AbiWord and Nmumeric.
<AngelForget> good very good lubuntu 12.10 vers. test
<silverlion> hey every1. anyone an idea for a presenter software that is not libre/open office? those packages keep producing system failures with me
<Drunk_> Silver, have you tried AbiWord, Gnumeric?
<Drunk_> KOffice is another.
<Drunk_> Google Docs.
<silverlion> Drunk_: question 1: affirmative using AbiWord and Gnumeric already
<silverlion> Question 2: Koffice is not the favorite, Question 3 honestly i prefer an offline version
<silverlion> Drunk_: but thx anyway
<Drunk_> Okay.
<pcroque> silverlion: Are you using libreoffice 3.5? I am seeing a big jump in stability from 3.4 to 3.5.
<silverlion> pcroque: i just installed the package from the synaptic
<silverlion> and that was 3.5
<silverlion> then tried to dl 3.4 from the webpage but only could get a RC
<pcroque> Well, unfortunately, I don't know of any other presentation programs for linux.
<pcroque> Maybe libreoffice will get there for you in time. They seem to be heading in the right direction now.
<silverlion> pcroque: honestly i switched libre from my laptop to star office as well
<Drunk_> There are two other Linux office suites that might be of use: Calligra Suite, or Siag Office.
<silverlion> Drunk_: tested calligra already but the environment is not my favorite
<silverlion> havent got any Idea about Siag Office
<Drunk_> http://siag.nu/
<silverlion> Drunk_: thx ... but as far as i understood there is no presenter program like impress / Powerpoint in it
<Drunk_> It might be an idea to run Microsoft's Office Suite, Excel, Word, and PowerPoint under Wine, if you can't find a Linux compatible program you like.
<silverlion> Drunk_: thought about that as well but then i would have to pay license ;)
<silverlion> i am still looking
<Drunk_> Yeah.
<Drunk_> How about IBM Lotus Symphony office suite? I don't know how much different it is to OpenOffice, now that it's started its merger with OpenOffice, but it's worth a shot.
<Drunk_> http://www-03.ibm.com/software/lotus/symphony/home.nsf/home/
<UBuxuBU> are you saying its free?
<silverlion> UBuxuBU: its free ... yeah but you need a registration to get it ... and that is what makes me refusing...
<UBuxuBU> hmmm, i wonder why thye require registration?
<silverlion> UBuxuBU: its IBM?
<silverlion> :D
<silverlion> but anyway. seems like libreoffice has just brought up a new stable release
<Drunk_> There's GNOME office, I guess.
<silverlion> Drunk_: gnome office has no presenter
<Drunk_> But, it looks like it's just bringing together a list of tools we've mentioned already.
<silverlion> ;)
<Drunk_> Right.
<silverlion> anyways its nearly 1AM. i gotta sleep now :D
<UBuxuBU> is everything ok with libraoffice?
<silverlion> UBuxuBU: well the version i installed from synaptic (3.5.3) kept getting me system-crashes
<silverlion> i will try to test .4 tomorrow after shift
<UBuxuBU> ok ty
<UBuxuBU> i hate to admit it, but i still like OO the best.
<silverlion> gn8
#lubuntu 2012-05-31
<odrin> hello
<odrin> ok, i don't know if the problem is my comp or some setting I have, but everytime I use the spacebar any website I'm on scrolls down
<windbuntu> good evening lubuntu technicians.
<Unit193> odrin: That's normal for browsers, goes to the next link or page down.
<odrin> so i need to look for help in the uber newbie help areas... got it. sorry. Never had that problem on my old (newer) machine, thought it had to do with having just installed lubuntu
<Unit193> It's what I've seen on the windows boxes too, unless I'm misunderstanding.
<odrin> so thuirty seconds of research, and this is default behavior for all http compliant browsers, but it is supposed to disable when a text input or container is selected. For what ever reason, sometimes the browser picks up the spacebar anyways
<odrin> what is frustrating is that (just checked) this machine oesn't have that issue when logged into ubuntu session. wish there was a way to fix it in lubuntu
<Bulletrulz> help i need help
<Bulletrulz> i messed up my panel and cant find it
<Bulletrulz> how to make another one through  a command line
<wxl> Bulletrulz: are you sure it's running?
<Bulletrulz> wxl how to start it
<windbuntu> you could try that command, ,,,,,gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel
<windbuntu> http://www.absolutelytech.com/2010/06/20/how-to-reset-panels-settings-to-default-in-ubuntu/
<wxl> well you need to find if you have it running
<wxl> you may have just accidentially hidden it
<brandon__> help!
<brandon__> im bulletrulz
<wxl> hit alt-f2
<brandon__> how to undide it
<wxl> then hit lxtask
<wxl> do you see lxpanel there?
<brandon__> yes
<brandon__> wxl yes
<wxl> ok then it's running
<wxl> that's good
<wxl> now alt-f2 again
<brandon__> ok
<wxl> lxpanelctl restart
<wxl> is it back?
<brandon__> no
<wxl> alt-f2
<wxl> lxpanelctl config
<brandon__> ty man
<wxl> np ;)
<odrin> is there a way to use a usb mouse with lubuntu?
<Unit193> Plug it in?
<odrin> ok, but my machine isn't reckognizing its there
<odrin> nevermind.. switched ports and now its working great...
<jthompson87> I am not totally sure of the protocol here, so I apologize if this is the wrong place to put this.
<jthompson87> Is anyone else experiencing a bug with network-manager when connecting to a WPA-secured network?
<Unit193> You have any details? What "bug"?
<jthompson87> Sorry.  It sees it as a WEP network, and thus only allows passkeys of 5 or 13 digits.
<Unit193> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1376621 Like that? Sounds like a card issue, what's the model?
<jthompson87> I don't think it is a card or driver issue, but it is an Atheros, not sure of the exact model.
<jthompson87> I was finally able to get wifi working by installing WICD, but I was hoping there was a way to get vanilla network-manager to work with it.
<jthompson87> Do you have any ideas?  If not, I can just stick with WICD and live without the panel notifications.
<Unit193> Not right now, WPA seemed to like me. :P
<jthompson87> Ah, well.  I put in a recommendation on the 12.10 work items whiteboard because wicd does not contain any GNOME dependencies, and I think it might be a good replacement if I am not alone in my issue.
<Unit193> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=458125
<ubottu> Debian bug 458125 in network-manager "network-manager offers only WEP encryption, no WPA" [Normal,Open]
<jthompson87> Yeah, I am aware that other people have the bug.  A forum post on another site (boardreader, it was, I believe) led me to install wicd and now I am getting wifi again.  If network-manager is simply not going to cooperate, then I will just not use it.
<jthompson87> I am, however, interested in the reason that the default manager in the most popular Linux distro in the world seems to be plagued, and has been plagued for years, by this issue.  Is it because it has GNOME integration?
<Unit193> Alright, well if that works and you're good with it.  I don't happen to know why it is, though it wouldn't be GNome exactly as Xubuntu (Xfce) and Lubuntu (LXDE) also use it, could just generally work better with those desktops though.
<jthompson87> I know that GNOME integration is not important for L/Xubuntu users, and that is why I think changing to using wicd by default might be a good idea, as it does not have any GNOME dependencies.
<zydingxiaomei> please ,where is lubuntu's internet cahce directory.
<jthompson87> zydingxiaomei, you mean the cache for chromium?
<zydingxiaomei> jthopson87:firefox and system cache
<bioterror> ~/.config/chromium/Default/
<zydingxiaomei> like /temp for windows
<zydingxiaomei> thanks
<Apocalyptikz> That's the Chromium browser cache.
<jthompson87> working on it
<zydingxiaomei> yes but i want to know firefox and system cache ;-)
<jthompson87> type about:cache in the address bar.
<Apocalyptikz> Eh, try /var/cache
<zydingxiaomei> oh,2k
<zydingxiaomei> thanks ,finded
<Apocalyptikz> You have both system and firefox caches?
<zydingxiaomei> i have intalled lubuntu yesterday
<jthompson87> How do you like it?
<zydingxiaomei> try
<zydingxiaomei> i want o  learn the C language
<zydingxiaomei> in linux
<zydingxiaomei> best a small linux system,:-D
<zydingxiaomei> my english is not good.
<jthompson87> That's OK, I can still understand.
<jthompson87> Good luck to you.  I would also like to learn C eventually.
<zydingxiaomei> together ,but you need help me ,because i learn this a soon
<zydingxiaomei> can you tell me your email,and i can ask you ,about the C language.
<zydingxiaomei> :-X
<mi3> I am using ubuntu, is there a way to remove unity completely and install lxde, and still receive LTS ?
<mi3> any suggestions for that ? :D
<bioterror> you receive lts as core
<bioterror> but not for the LXDE components
<mi3> core means ?
<bioterror> kernel and other stuff
<mi3> other stuff like what ?
<bioterror> like some libs
<mi3> even for unity ?>
<mi3> bioterror, even for unity ?
<mi3> :D
<bioterror> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/Lubuntu#Support
<Unit193> Open a terminal, and type  apt-cache show unity |grep Supported
<mi3> it shows 5y
<mi3> means 5 years
<mi3> umm ok, got it....
<mi3> thank you :D
<bioterror> !purelxde | mi3
<ubottu> mi3: If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<bioterror> mi3, sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<mi3> ok, so 1st I install lubuntu desktop, login from there and then run the commands ?? :D
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> !cookie | mi3
<ubottu> mi3: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<mi3> will sudo apt-get install lxde work fine or I need to use lubuntu-desktop ? :D
<bioterror> I would go with the lubuntu-desktop
<mi3> !cookie | bioterror
<ubottu> bioterror: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<mi3> YAYY
<mi3> ok
<mi3> I will do that !
<mi3> but, it still is an LTS release, right ?
<mi3> :D
<mi3> after doing all the stuff ?
<bioterror> kernel and glibc and other things are LTS :D
<bioterror> but not the LXDE components
<bioterror> :D
<mi3> ok, sir
<mi3> I will install lubuntu right away!!
<mi3> I mean lxde
<mi3> hehe
<mi3> sir, can you explain why do we have so many packages to be install while doing sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop, and so less packages while doing sudo apt-get install lxde ? :D
<mi3> *installed
<bioterror> just plain LXDE is not enough
<mi3> then ?
<mi3> ??
<mi3> err bioterror ?
<bioterror> for you and for us, it's easier for you to download all the needed dependencies for a complete desktop experience than just lxde
<mi3> ok..got it, installing !!
<Apocalyptikz> so lubuntu wants me to install these drivers for my graphics card but whenever i install them my entire os messes up :(
<bioterror> !error
<ubottu> Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Apocalyptikz> Does lubuntu have issues with ati cards?
<mi3> HI!!
<mi3> I INSTALLED LUBUNTU! AND ITS AWESOME!
<mi3> AND FAST!
<mi3> AND GREAT!
<mi3> !cookies | bioterror
<ubottu> bioterror: Cookies are delicious delicacies.
<mi3> !cookies | Unit193
<ubottu> Unit193: Cookies are delicious delicacies.
<mi3> is anyone there ?
<Unit193> Please don't do that.
<mi3> do what ?
<mi3> compliment ?
<mi3> :(
<mi3> I just wanted to say that its AWESOME, thats all
<bioterror> Unit193 has a celiac
<mi3> hi bioterror!
<mi3> hello!
<mi3> how can I add an sh file to startup ?
<ikonia> is firefox part of the lubuntu defualt install ?
<Unit193> ikonia: No.
<ikonia> perfec, that makes sense, thanks
<Unit193> xxxterm would be a possibility, but it's a bit advanced for some users so Chromium-browser is still default.
<mi3> HI!
<mi3> I LUBUNTU IS AWESOME!!
<mi3> err sorry
<mi3> let me correct
<mi3> LUBUNTU IS AWESOME
<mi3> I LOVE IT!
<mi3> xD
<Unit193> That's great, but did you have a support question? This is the support channel.
<Apocalyptikz> I don't know what controls the speed of my fan but it only spins up at 70C. Is there a way I can change that?
<Unit193> There's the fan-control package, and sensors, not for sure that'd be what you're looking for.
<Apocalyptikz> How do I change the sensors settings?
<Unit193> !sensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<Apocalyptikz> I've read that already.
<Apocalyptikz> That doesn't help me change my settings - they appear to be elsewhere than that page suggests.
<Unit193> Should be in the same package.
<Unit193> ?!info fancontrol
<Unit193> !info fancontrol
<ubottu> fancontrol (source: lm-sensors): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.3.1-2ubuntu1 (precise), package size 20 kB, installed size 111 kB
<Unit193> http://askubuntu.com/questions/63588/how-do-i-get-fan-control-working   http://ubuntunewb.blogspot.com/2011/04/how-to-control-fan-speed-on-ubuntu.html    http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/oneiric/man8/pwmconfig.8.html   I need to sleep, it's very late/early/somewhere in the middle.
<mi3> Apocalyptikz, you can control the fan speed, by installing the fancontrol package :D
<fasos> buongiono a tutto il canale
<fasos> ho installato Kmymoney ma in esecuzione la finestra non si adatta al monitor bensì sfora anche quando massimizzo
<fasos> forse devo caricare il desktop in kde?
<manitou> hi ! im press to magnet file open with browser ! how i can change to open with torrent ! i didnt get open with in drop menu !?
<bioterror> oh yeah, xdg and magnet links
<manitou> should i look in /usr/share/applications/mimeinfo.cache
<manitou> no help with this ?
<AmberJ> Anyone else had problems in installing virtualbox guest additions on Lubuntu 12.04 (64bit)?
<AmberJ> Host is Lubuntu 11.10 (32 bit). Guest is Lubuntu 12.04 (64 bit)
<Sentynel> AmberJ: I've got a lubuntu 12.04 guest with the guest additions working fine; how are you installing them?
<AmberJ> I use [Devices]->[Install GA] in vbox to mount GA.iso in vm.
<Sentynel> it's easier to use the packaged version
<AmberJ> Then I change to directory when ISO is mounted. And, then I do: 'sudo ./autorun.sh'  ... I get this:
<AmberJ> "Linux GA installer not found. -- try to install the manually"
<AmberJ> When I try to run manually (as root), the installer exits fine and recommends me to reboot/restartX. But when I reboot, GA are not installed
<Sentynel> if you do sudo apt-get install virtualbox-guest-utils virtualbox-guest-x11 you should be okay
<AmberJ> Ah, let me try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#Install_Virtualbox_Guest_Additions_onto_a_Lubuntu_Virtual_Machine
<Sentynel> it's easier and more reliable to install the packaged versions imo, 'cos that (should) pull in dkms as well, which'll rebuild the modules automatically if necessary
<AmberJ> Well, someone mentioned on #vbox (few months ago) that with virtualbox adopting faster release cycle, GA in ubuntu/debian repos are usually outdated.
<AmberJ> Nevermind. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#Install_Virtualbox_Guest_Additions_onto_a_Lubuntu_Virtual_Machine got my GA working
<AmberJ> Thanks Sentynel :)
<Sentynel> well, sure, but that goes for any software (including, presumably, the host machine's virtualbox); we still use the package manager for most of it
<AmberJ> I didn't do 'apt-get install make gcc' earlier due to which lead to it skipping building the modules
<Sentynel> I think they have their own .deb repo anyway if you do want quicker updates
<AmberJ> oh yes... sorry I forget to mention that I'm using Oracle's version of vbox (NOT virtualbox-ose from repos)
<Sentynel> the virtual-ose packages are transitional to virtualbox in 12.04.. I don't know what changed
<Sentynel> https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads ah yeah, they list their repos here if you do want to set that up to keep things up to date
<mi3> hello!
<mi3> which gtk version does lubuntu use ?
<holstein> !info gtk
<ubottu> Package gtk does not exist in precise
<holstein> mi3: it'll be the same as normal ubuntu
<mi3> ok, thanks holstein :D
<mi3> holstein, I download a new theme, but I cant apply it
<mi3> any suggestions ?
<holstein> id try some other themes.. depending on where you got them from, it could be the theme that is in error
<holstein> i personally dont spend a lot of time "pretty-fying" LXDE
<mi3> I went to preference>customize look and feel and then windows border, before doing that, I moved the theme to /usr/share/themes, but it should have appeared in the app, its not there
<holstein> in the past with gnome2, i found some themes didnt work
<holstein> mi3: do you have lxapperance?
<mi3> yes
<holstein> http://wiki.lxde.org/en/LXAppearance
<holstein> not sure.. my suggestion is, dont assume its an LXDE/lubuntu issue just yet
<mi3> I also changed the preferred browser to firefox, but it still opens chrome, even if I click on the IRC URL
<holstein> i did get aroun that before, though i forget how.. i think i did it in the terminal
<holstein> mi3: LXDE is light.. by definition, i feel you trade certain things for speed
<mi3> things like ?
<holstein> not that you cant get it working exactly as you want, it might just take a while
<holstein> mi3: you name it
<mi3> firefox ?
<holstein> themes.. clicking on something and having it open in an application
<mi3> hmm
<holstein> i use openbox, and i dont "expect" those things from openbox
<holstein> BUT, you can get all of these issues working... its not an issue where there is a bug necessarily
<mi3> err ok, I understand that :D
<holstein> mi3: this is what i used sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<holstein> this would have been in 10.04, so your milage may vary
<mi3> SHIT YES! IT WORKED!
<mi3> :D
<mi3> I opened the link you gave me earlier, and it opened directly in firefox !!
<holstein> cool.. that should set it "system-wide"
<mi3> HHAHAHAHA COOL!!
<mi3> holstein, I think lxde uses gtk 3, instead of 2 and the theme I downloaded is gtk2 based
<holstein> mi3: right... it'll be the same as main ubuntu
<mi3> I see....
<mi3> which lubuntu version do you use, holstein ??
<holstein> mi3: AFAIK, gtk2 *cant* be in with main ubuntu for some reason... otherwise, gnome2 would be available
<holstein> mi3: i would use 12.04..
<mi3> me too!
<mi3> so, have you tried gtk 3 themes ? do they work ?
<holstein> mi3: i dont theme LXDE
<mi3> err ok
<holstein> i go in to LXDE expecting a sort of "stock lightness"
<mi3> hahahaha
<mi3> good
<mi3> ok, I downloaded this gtk3 theme, will test drive it and tell you :D
<mi3> looks like lxde uses .obt formats for installing themes!
<toscho> hi
<toscho> i deleted ~/Desktop and now my desktop is filled with my home directory
<toscho> can I safely delete these links or will it delete my home directory?
<holstein> toscho: i would say, you can safely move them, and test, and move them back or delete
<toscho> ah found the issue on ubuntuforums: edit config file defining the desktop directory
<toscho> will try that instead first
<toscho> editing .config/user-dirs.dirs worked
<toscho> I also changed the other directories and now logging in is remarkably faster
<ilija> i cannot change my cursor theme in lubuntu 12.04 i put theme folder in /usr/share/icons i rename it to "default" but it didnot work. i tried to put in /home/username/.icons but still donnot work. Where is problem
<wxl> ilija: need to logout and back in if you haven't already
<ilija> yes i do it that, i restartd my PC after that
<ilija> i know change cursor theme in 11.10 but it donnot work in 12.04
<wxl> not sure this is relevant but there doesn't seem to be a "default" listed in the customize look and feel app
<wxl> but there's a way to install through that app
<wxl> have you already tried that?
<wxl> that's lxappareance
<ilija> yes i tried thourhg app
<ilija> but it crash
<twenzen> Hi
<twenzen> There a proxy client in lubuntu ?
<twenzen> are*
<wxl> well that's strange, ilija. have you tried some other theme? i wonder if it's not just that one theme
<ilija> i will now try some other theme
<ilija> i will be back in minut to say repert
<wxl> twenzen: for the browser?
<wxl> all http?
<wxl> all tcp?
<twenzen> On my Mac i have normal configuration and a tor onfiguration
<twenzen> I can switch but in linux i don't know its possible
<wxl> proxydriver maybe
<wxl> Unit193: you know of any good lightweight proxy client?
<wxl> my guess is wicd handles proxies better than nm but i could be wrong
<twenzen> I'm sorry if you understand my english i'm french
<twenzen> don't*
<wxl> i don't think i'm having any problems, twenzen ;)
<wxl> i'm just at a loss :(
<wxl> it's pretty easy just for the web browser though
<twenzen> tomorrow a friends give a old laptop and  i want to install lubuntu
<twenzen> And i don't the configuration of this laptop :p
<twenzen> know*
<twenzen> You hate google who spy your private life when you search something ?
<theshadow> I can't seem to get sound to work from flash, any ideas?
<holstein> theshadow: try chrome
<theshadow> yea I installed google chrome from their .deb
<holstein> AFAIK, thats the newest version of flash for linux... are you sure sound is working?
<theshadow> I watched a video on installed arandr to get extended desktop working..
<holstein> theshadow: cool.. is sound working?
<theshadow> Sorry, I thought it was implied. Yes there was audio.
<holstein> i would just try restarting alsa.. or consider using pulse and/or pavucontrol
<holstein> or, just check for upgrades, and reboot
<holstein> if sound is working, i can assure you that sound is working with chrome here in flash... maybe alsa has crashed for some reason?
<theshadow> ok
<ilija> hy me again i tried some other cursor theme but same thing it donot work. i discover some interesant thin example if i come with cursor on edge of window or text box or link in browser my theme apears
<theshadow> figured it out FYI, it was outputing the audio to the HDMI port... which was connected to my monitor. I fixed that and now everything works.
<Unit193> Cool, did you have to get pulse for the HDMI?
<bioterror> Unit193, that's cheating!
<veebull> how minimal of a system (in terms of processor power) should be workable with Lubuntu?
<holstein> try it live :) ...i would want a p3 or more with 512 ram
<Unit193> Well, what do you have?
<holstein> yeah... thats a better way to do it :)
<veebull> I've got an older mid-tower PC that I wanted to use as a home server, setting down in the basement shop with a gui for occasional log-in and web browsing.
<veebull> 2GB RAM, 3 500GB HD... Celeron 2.66GHz
<bioterror> :D
<Unit193> holstein: But then you'd also get stuck with "what do you plan to do?" ;P
<bioterror> that's almost high-end what I've seen on here
<Unit193> veebull: That'd be fine then.
<veebull> which seems to be gagging on just about anything involving a gui
<holstein> veebull: its likely the graphics driver/support
<Unit193> Could be the video card rather than the system.
<veebull> at least by what I'm seeing in htop... system load over 10 when I try doing things, even logged out to just the DM
<veebull> it started as an xfce alternate CD install, but was bogging down too much so I installed lubuntu-desktop using apt-get.
<Unit193> Just now on a Celeron 500MHz, with 512ram: Load average: 0.36, 0.24, 0.20
<Unit193> You could try removing other packages with !purelubuntu
<veebull> wanted to be able to run some server stuff in the background, such as ssh-server, squid-deb-proxy, LAMP, maybe owncloud or openvpn
<holstein> i would try safe graphics mode.. force the vesa driver
<veebull> the gui is running just fine... just system load goes nuts
<holstein> veebull: all of that will run great... the issue with the GUI is likely graphics driver related
<veebull> right now I'm in the middle of exorcising all the xubuntu stuff using the commands copied from pyschocats.net...
<holstein> i wouldnt bother... its likely not that much
<veebull> one thing that was just killing it was the update-notifier script that ran any time I ran apt-get update, even when logged out of the gui and running from an ssh login.
<veebull> It'd run 6-8 threads, blocking everything else
<Unit193> That one is annoying even if it isn't causing problems, I used killall. :(
<veebull> !purelubuntu
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<cheryl_> Hello? :)
<cheryl_> Batman, you here??
<cheryl_> Unit193, That's you Batman!
<Unit193> Well, what be your question?
<cheryl_> Oh hi, brains!
<cheryl_> I want to run aMSN on Lubuntu....is it possible, it's available for version from Hardy upwards.....nothing specific for Lubuntu, can u shed any light?
<bioterror> !amsn
<bioterror> cheryl_, I heard it was removed or something
<cheryl_> oh no!!
<Unit193> It has been removed, it's not secure and is rather bad. :P
<Unit193> What's wrong with pidgin?
<cheryl_> I'm not mad on pidgin
<bioterror> oh
<cheryl_> I got used to the sounds of amsn. And I could cam with other amsn users
<bioterror> Unit193, they released a new version last friday
<Unit193> bioterror: Meh, I don't use it, I don't care enough to remember. :P  (Thanks)
<cheryl_> oooh Unit193  you're quite moody tonight! lol
<bioterror> he's getting older, haha
<cheryl_> Anyone want a cuppa? :D
<cheryl_> I'll brb to find somming else to pick your brain about.
<Unit193> Pidgin supports audio, but not sure about video as I have no webcam.
<cheryl_> it doesn't, well I've not checked lately. :)
 * cheryl_ passes hot beverages to all who look awake!
<cheryl_> Can't say I've had any issues of late, all working smoothly. :)
<cheryl_> So good day to you all :)
<mohboy> Hello
<veebull> so... any particular reason Lubuntu doesn't have all the same repos as Ubuntu/Xubuntu
<veebull> about 4MB worth less d/l'ed during 'apt-get update'
<mohboy> Hi, I have an problem with Lubuntu
<veebull> no openssh-server, no squid-deb-proxy, no amahi-utils, etc.
<mohboy> I have not sound :/
<Unit193> veebull: It does, unless you enabled more on Ubuntu or Xubuntu.
<Unit193> Copy your sources.list over, and diff /etc/apt/sources.list sources.list.ubuntu
<veebull> Unit193, have a base install of Ubuntu 12.04 on my main desktop... clean install of Xubuntu 12.04 on laptop... clean install (as of about a half-hour ago) of Lubuntu 12.04 on my basement 'workstation'
<veebull> Ubuntu/Lubuntu = 19+ MB download, Lubuntu 15+ MB
<Unit193> And it also depends on when you last checked, but the sources should be the same.
<veebull> 'apt-cache search openssh-server' returns nothing on fresh install of Lubuntu, which would indicate that they are not the same
<veebull> apt-get install openssh-server tells me 'no installation candidate'
<Unit193> And you did do a apt-get update? That's not normal in any way.
<veebull> yes
<Unit193> Can you pastebin.com the sources.list?
<veebull> I'll see what I can do... I'll try to paste one from my laptop (Xubuntu) and one from the workstation (Lubuntu)
<veebull> whats the simplest way to diff the two and see what the differences are?
<Unit193> Using the diff command.
<veebull> yah yah... looking it up now ;)
<Unit193> I have upgraded this system, so it isn't Maverick, but here's mine: http://pastebin.com/9CDdBdMa
<Unit193> (I had just done a diff, only changed line was the commented out deb cd line.)
<veebull> well, here's the link to the diff results... http://pastebin.com/tbds1Zy7
<veebull> some are obvious (should have deleted the cdrom lines before starting, and the oracle virtualbox lines) but some are not what I'd expect
<veebull> here is a pastebin of the kind of error I'm getting, trying to do something as simple as install vim-gtk (gvim):  http://pastebin.com/BFSxhyK9
<Unit193> They are a line off is the basic idea.
<veebull> so why the errors?
<Unit193> http://askubuntu.com/questions/76766/how-do-i-overcome-these-package-dependency-problems Take a look here.
<veebull> don't think so.  not getting the same errors.  Nothing about 'impossible situation', but that there is 'no installation candidate'
<veebull> well nuts.  got all three sources.list files open in gvim, windows split vertically, all comment lines removed...
<veebull> literally identical files.
<veebull> hard to swallow that the Oracle virtualbox repo is 4MB alone...
<veebull> yikes
<Unit193> Check /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<veebull> what am I looking for?
<Unit193> Shouldn't be anything in there, but that's where extra repos go.
<veebull> okay, main desktop PC has some stuff for Google Earth and up-to-date ppa info for recoll...
<veebull> but that doesn't explain why some packages aren't even available for install under Lubuntu?
<Unit193> And you saw the apt-get install -f? I don't remember what that one fix is.
<veebull> yep... that looks more like its for broken dependencies.  What I'm getting is flat telling me that certain packages don't even exist to install.
<ThePendulum> Greetings
<Unit193> Yeah, I noticed, I just don't remember that fix, bioterror?
<ThePendulum> I installed Lubuntu on a Mac Mini G4. Is there any way I can disable the loud "BONGGG" during boot from within Ubuntu?
<ThePendulum> *lubuntu, if it makes a difference at all
<wxl> ThePendulum: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1701534
<Unit193> http://homepage.mac.com/geerlingguy/mac_support/mac_help/pages/0025-startup_sound.html This?
<ThePendulum> wxl: Thanks, reading it now
<veebull> Unit193, what I'm seeing is pretty well summed up by this post
<veebull> http://askubuntu.com/questions/14685/what-does-package-package-has-no-installation-candidate-mean
<veebull> but I'm talkin' basic things like gvim or openssh-server, not a specialty item like munin-whatever
<ThePendulum> wxl: Fixed it, thanks again!
<Unit193> That's only happened to me when I forgot to run update in a VM, and with stuff like that shouldn't fail at all.
<Unit193> wxl: You read up yet?
<wxl> oh which Unit193
<wxl> the startup thingy? cuz that's old hat, pal ;)
<wxl> < ThePendulum:#lubuntu> wxl: Fixed it, thanks again!
<wxl> :O
<Unit193> Yeah, I saw that one. :P
<wxl> or do you need help with this no installation candidate business?
<Unit193> Haven't seen it.
<wxl> veebull's issue
<Unit193> I'll restate, I haven't seen it without already fixed methods.  He's using 64bit.
<quickrot> can anyone help me with ecryptfs, specifically how I can mount an encrypted home directory when I already have an encrypted home directory (on a bootstick)?
#lubuntu 2012-06-01
<veebull> Unit193, Found the problem.
<Unit193> Ah! What'd you have?
<veebull> somehow - and I have no idea how, as it was literally a fresh install, booted it up and opend lxterminal...
<veebull> the checkbox for 'main' repos in software-properties-gtk was *un-checked*
<veebull> apparently that somehow over-rides /etc/apt/sources.list?!?
<Unit193> /etc/apt/preferences.d/ /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ could be
<veebull> checked that box, ran 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' and suddenly there was a whole poop-load of packages with updates ;)
<veebull> plus I could install 'main' stream packages like vim-gtk, openssh-server, etc.
<veebull> all seems to be functioning normally now
<veebull> Interesting thread on it @ askubuntu.com that covers it more or less:
<veebull> http://askubuntu.com/questions/140246/how-do-i-resolve-unmet-dependencies
<Unit193> Wow, I do not like that it overrides the main list.  I'll have to check what it modified.
<veebull> yah... that was somewhat of a shocker to me.  and like I said... I'm *pretty* sure I didn't un-check that box... hadn't really had an opportunity yet, but no idea how else it might have occurred.
<Unit193> Weird, mine was edited in sources.list...
<JainAmber> Hello
<JainAmber> What is the name of the program used to create bootable (L)ubuntu USB drives?
<JainAmber> I guess 'usb-creator-gtk' (?)
<JainAmber> Thanks to apt-cache search, 'usb-creator-gtk' was what I was looking for ...
<Unit193> Yep, that's the default one.
<bolosaur> Hi.
<bolosaur> I recently installed lubuntu
<bolosaur> and it keeps crashing all the time.
<bolosaur> The program manager always crashes when I launch it, and aside from that the system itself just keeps crashing randomly.
<bolosaur> Are there any other lightweight distros I can try?
<LordOfTime> you realize "crashes" always have reasons for happening, right?  if you stick around long enough, someone can come around and explain how/what to do
<LordOfTime> as well, this is why live images are useful...
<LordOfTime> boot into the environment, see if it works or dies on your hardware
<bolosaur> I installed it on a VMware guest machine.
<bolosaur> I've been able to run Ubuntu, Mint, Windows 7, DOS and Windows 8 perfectly fine on the same machine.
<bolosaur> So I'm sure the platform is somewhat OK to run a linux distro on.
<bolosaur> Basically it's been crashing a lot ever since I installed it.
<epzil0n> hello folks, just installed Lubuntu 12.04 and i love it, works great on my netbook :)
<epzil0n> wonder about one thing though, if i find a PPA for say Firefox Aurora for Ubuntu 12.04 will the same PPA work on Lubuntu too?
<Unit193> Yep, though you'll have to  make sure it's a good ppa.
<epzil0n> well i hope so, it's for Firefox Aurora and i checked for it on several sites and it's the same one :P
<epzil0n> One other thing that puzzles me is about the network manager, i was trying to install Debian LXDE but that one could never connect to my wi-fi interface, i believed that LXDE was using the same manager for all distributions but appearently
<epzil0n> not..
<epzil0n> as far as i can see Lubuntu uses the gnome network manager right?
<Unit193> nm-applet, yep.
<epzil0n> hmm, odd that it was not present in Debian LXDE then.. well i'm happy with Lubuntu so doesn't really matter anymore :)
<epzil0n> so it uses network-manager and network-manager-gnome, saw that now when i'm trying to get my vpn service up and running and need pptp support
<mi3> hi!
<theshadow> Alright, yesterday I was able to get my vostro laptop screen with a second screen connected via HDMI to output correctly, today I'm trying to get my third screen connected via VGA to work but all I get is "xrandr: cannot find crtc for output HDMI1" in the Display Settings the "DVI Monitor" is unchecked for "Turn On" and if I check it and apply nothing happens. Does anyone have any idea how I can debug
<theshadow>  this?
<Bulletrulz> I AM PISSED
<Bulletrulz> stupid ubuntu channel kicking people
<Bulletrulz> all i  said is i hate steve jobs
<Bulletrulz> anyone here
<Unit193> theshadow: Have you tried using something more like arandr?
<Unit193> !appeals |You know about this?
<ubottu> You know about this?: If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<theshadow> Unit193: yes, it's the one reporting the error from xrandr.
<rolandb> am i safe to assume that adding a lubuntu install to a USB stick just requires a seperate partition and a GRUB edit?
<rolandb> is replacing pcmanfm a good idea?
<holstein> rolandb: if you dont like pcmanfm, id say its a good idea.. not really any reason to "replace" it... just install and use whatever you prefer
<holstein> rolandb: you should be able to install to whatever hard drive you choose, should that me a USB stick or whatever you like
<rolandb> will nautilus work or...?
<holstein> rolandb: sure.. but i find by the time you trade big things back in to LXDE, you might as well just run one of the other DE's
<rolandb> well its just that pcmanfm has quite a few annoying bugs
<rolandb> size on disk and hanging when dragging from archives... so i wanna change it. is there another lightweight fm that works good?
<holstein> lots of them... i think thunar is one of the big ones
<subman> I have dual monitors and they work just fine, but I have to make adjustments in ARandR every time I boot up.  Is there a way to make the changes permanent?
<rolandb> holstein, am I gonna have to change my panels or do anything cuz of xfce?
<holstein> subman: maybe https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xrandr#Making_xrandr_changes_persistent
<holstein> rolandb: XFCE is not LXDE.. so if you change from LXDE to XFCE, yes, that would be changing panels and more
<holstein> rolandb: i would literally just not use pcmanfm... and use another fm in LXDE
<rolandb> holstein, and I can do that with thunar ya?
<subman> holstein, thanks, but it doesn't really explain in depth how to do it.  Just the concept really.
<holstein> subman: there are a few options there... i personally would just set it.. you can also try grabbing the xorg.conf from a live CD after you get it the way you want it.. sometimes i do that with knoppix
<holstein> rolandb: you can install and use thunar if you like.. sure
<subman> holstein, Yeah, I guess I'll just stick to doing it manually every reboot.
<holstein> subman: just know how to move/edit that xorg.conf if you break something, and it wont hurt to experiment around
<subman> holstein, yes but I have no idea on how to get the information for my specific hardware to put in there.
<holstein> subman: i use a live CD.. such as knoppix
<subman> holstein, Not sure I understand how a live CD will be different then trying to set it up in Lubuntu
<holstein> subman: i fire up knoppix... configure the graphics... copy the xorg.conf and put it in place in the ubuntu install
<subman> what do you mean by 'configure the graphics'?  Are there some special tools in knoppix not available in Lubuntu?  Or are you doing that just to be safe with your Lubuntu installation
<holstein> subman: i do that because it works... the tools write a functional xorg.conf file
<subman> holstein, ah, so it is different.
<holstein> there are ways to do that in lubuntu/ubuntu, from the recovery console.. from the terminal, but it didnt work for me as well as just using knoppix and editing as needed
<holstein> subman: the tools are the same
<Farinet> Good evening
<Farinet> Just a question: When i understand right, hibernation means the computer suspends to disk (writes a file with the actual state to the disk), correct?
<Farinet> Now, with lubuntu 12.04 (intel), i've the problem, that the computer hangs while it reads the file from disk. Can i change or check something in a related config file, by instance?
<Farinet> TIA a lot!
<holstein> not sure.. i dont usually hibernate.. i feel like it takes the same amount of time as just shutting down, and thats all i was interested in was the time savings
<holstein> Farinet: is the hard drive tested OK?
<Farinet> yes
<Farinet> As for the time needed you're right, but hibernation - at least for me - sometimes is useful to save an actual work state . . .
<holstein> maybe you are expecting to much from the current swap space?
<holstein> AFAIK, hibernate saves the ram state to swap space, or something like that
<Farinet> ah ... the file is written to the swap partition?
<holstein> Farinet: the ram state, AFAIK
<holstein> maybe read something like http://chriseiffel.com/everything-linux/step-by-step-how-to-get-hibernate-working-for-linux-ubuntu-11-04-mint-11/
<Farinet> Well, if suspending to ram (in my case = 2 gig) works, suspend to swap should work as well (swap is bigger!)
<holstein> in theory
<subman> holstein, Is there somewhere one can make a request to have some kind of even semi-automatic way developed for Lubuntu that makes it easy for the common, everyday user to add a second monitor and have the settings stay permanent?  Surly XRandR could be modified to do so?
<holstein> subman: im sure there is a mailing list.. but xorg.conf is the way to do it.. it works... and arandr works well
<subman> holstein, I understand that but not easy for the common user at all.  arandr works great but must be done every reboot.
<subman> See what I'm getting at?
<holstein> well, lubuntu is arguably for "the common user"
<subman> That's what I thought.  Modifying xorg.conf is not a common user solution.
<subman> Hey, just my thoughts.
<holstein> for me, i dont expect this functionality from LXDE
<subman> Ah, that could be.  I could be a more unique case for Lubuntu users
<holstein> if i want dual montiors, im usually on a system that doesnt need "light"
<holstein> but, thats just me
<holstein> subman: you want a tool, ask for one, but im pretty sure the answer will be something like "there are tools" or, "feel free and write one"
<subman> Yeah, thought so.  Thanks for your help though, greatly appreciated.
<holstein> subman: try the mailing list though... im not subscibed to the lubuntu one
<subman> No, I'm sure you are right.
<subman> Distro does not match my requirements, that's all.  No big problem.
<holstein> well, for now it might not
<subman> Oh I won't scrap it.  It will still be installed.
<subman> And it's not like I reboot 5 times a day.  It is just a pita when I do have to do it.
<subman> I've found I cannot live without at least two monitors anymore!
<holstein> subman: we are using arandr in ubuntustudio, and talking aobut how to make those settings persistent
<holstein> its been on my list of things to help test, ive just been busy for a few months
<subman> holstein, what does ubuntu do differently?
<holstein> subman: i dont know the specifics enough to answer that
<holstein> not intelligently at least ;)
<subman> You cannot use Xorg -configure because the display is in use, correct?
<holstein> subman: you can, but that never gave me good results like i got with knoppix
<holstein> that was 10.04 with gnome though
<subman> I get the following:
<subman> Fatal server error:
<subman> Server is already active for display 0
<subman> 	If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock
<subman> 	and start again.
<subman> Ops, sorry about htat
<holstein> you can do it from the recover kernel i know
<holstein> recovery*
<Unit193> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window system is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart X, type 'sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm' on an ubuntu system. replace with kdm on Kubuntu. To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution . Also see !xorgconf
<holstein> doesnt matter... you just need an xorg.conf, and thats over in ubuntu
<holstein> well, not over, but not really used like it was
<Unit193> Bah, meant xorgconf
<holstein> Unit193: hello!
<Unit193> Hello, I was just in the other channel(s). :P
<Farinet> holstein: thanks for the link. I#ll check that out
<subman> !xorgconf
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<benonsoftware> hi
#lubuntu 2012-06-02
<pmatulis> hello
<rhombsdoc> hi there
<rhombsdoc> anyone alive? i got a problem with my lubuntu 12.04 on my acer one netbook
<rhombsdoc> whenever i want to restart, it kind of shuts-down, turns off the screen
<rhombsdoc> but it doesnt really "shutdown"
<rhombsdoc> BUT, using shutdown -h works just fine
<rhombsdoc> it only hangs when i use "reboot"
<Unit193> Can you switch to a TTY and pull anything?
<reflexrg> if its a bug
<rhombsdoc> iam gonna check, 1 sec
<reflexrg> just open a terminal and enter in "sudo shutdown -r now"
<GridCube> lubuntu doesnt use lightdm?
<rhombsdoc> sudo shutdown -r now << works fine
<rhombsdoc> yes it does
<Unit193> GridCube: 12.04 does.
<GridCube> okay thanks
<rhombsdoc> re
<rhombsdoc> no, cant do nothing
<rhombsdoc> backlight of the screen is turned off already
<rhombsdoc> any ideas? is there any log of the shutdown sequence?
<Unit193> /etc/init.d/reboot that one?
<rhombsdoc> yes
<rhombsdoc> i mean, it think so...in the terminal as root: reboot and enter
<rhombsdoc> no
<rhombsdoc> /sbin/reboot
<Drok00> hello all, I have a question about the menu in lubuntu, would anybody be willing to help me?
<rwhite5279> Quick question regarding my Lubuntu 12.04 persistent USB installation. Is there any way to disable auto-login? I've tried commenting out autologin lines in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf but I still get a lubuntu autologin. Changing the auto-login user to a different admin account still autologins, even though passwords have been set. Any help gratefully appreciated.
<Mandalord1> to rwhite5279
<rwhite5279> Hey Manda
<Mandalord1> how about System tools
<Mandalord1> User and group
<rwhite5279> Yeah, that was the first thing I tried
<Mandalord1> click change in your password
<Mandalord1> uncheck Don't ask for password on login
<rwhite5279> Passwords are set, and operating once I've booted
<rwhite5279> Yeah, it's not checked.
<Mandalord1> both your user and admin account have the same prob???
<rwhite5279> Pretty sure that for the USB drives they want auto-login operating, and I just haven't been able to get it turned of.
<rwhite5279> Yup
<rwhite5279> Interesting thing is that standard Ubuntu distro is letting me require a password for login on the persistent USB drive I'm using for that. It works as it should. But Lubuntu, for whatever reason, isn't letting me require it.
<Mandalord1> how about this /etc/lxdm/default.conf
<Mandalord1> could you open it and paste several lines here
<rwhite5279> It's on a different machine, but.. "autologin=lubuntu" has not been commented out. I'll try commenting that out and see what happens.
 * rwhite5279 rebooting... :)
<rwhite5279> Thanks for the help, Manda. You people all developers here?
<Mandalord1> not really im just an user
<rwhite5279> cool. Appreciate you checking in.
<Mandalord1> is your prob solved??
<rwhite5279> usb's take FOREVER to boot.
<rwhite5279> Checking...
<Mandalord1> oh god
<rwhite5279> I know, right?
<rwhite5279> Problem persists... it booted right up into Live mode
<rwhite5279> But I'm going to dig around into that default.conf file... maybe there's something else there. Haven't been able to dig up anything on the wikis, etc. yet.
<Mandalord1> well
<Mandalord1> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/lxdm.1.html
<Mandalord1> it just instruct that we uncomment to disable autologin
<rwhite5279> Yeah. For the USB persistent drive, that line is already uncommented, because they want the user to be able to get in without any initial info. There was no change, though, when I commented that line. Rebooting still took me straight to the lubuntu user desktop.
<mi3> hello
<rwhite5279> Hi, mi3.
<rwhite5279> Manda, I see that there's a default session option too in that file: "session=/usr/bin/startlubuntu" I'm going to comment that out and see what happens.
<rwhite5279> Dammit, Manda. Still booted right in!
<Mandalord1> i've just read file startlubuntu
<rwhite5279> It even reset the commented out "session=/usr/bin/startlubuntu" after I commented it out.
<Mandalord1> it contain some instruction for the OS to do when it start
<Mandalord1> so i dont think its gonna work
<Mandalord1> well your situation is strange
<Mandalord1> because you use usb instead of full install
<rwhite5279> Yeah... I'll dig around some more. I thought someone here might see that I was doing something stupid.
<Mandalord1> i'll think about it and inform you asap
<rwhite5279> Appreciate your time!
<rwhite5279> Manda, there's some interesting descriptions of "removing the (casper) autologin" under 9.04 here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization   Kind of crazy.
<Mandalord1> this is really crazy
<Mandalord1> rwhite, i found that default.conf is just a shortcut
<Mandalord1> the target file is /etc/xdg/lubuntu/lxdm/lxdm.conf
<Mandalord1> ah nvm
<rwhite5279> Yeah... that file gets reset by some other file at startup.
<rwhite5279> Much as I'm digging Lubuntu, I think I may go back to the standard Ubuntu install. I liked that I had to authenticate, even to run the LiveUSB.
<Mandalord1> well it might be easier if using full install
<rwhite5279> I eventually stumbled onto this, which looks pretty exotic. Not that I'll be trying it out. http://www.backtrack-linux.org/forums/showthread.php?t=20959
<Mandalord1> i see
<Mandalord1> they use script
<Mandalord1> you should have some pro checking that script if this is suitable for 12.04
<Mandalord1> hope this script work
<Mandalord1> :D
<rwhite5279> :) Not even going to go there!
<CellTech> Yes. Lubuntu is broken. that's why i'm constantly getting "system experianced an error"...
<head_victim> I used to get that on vanilla Ubuntu as well. Found an issue with a program I'd installed manually. Anyone else with the issue I'd recommend "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a", it worked for me.
<cloudy> Hi - I installed ubuntu and then did "sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop". When logging off I see GNOME/Openbox, Openbox, Ubuntu and Ubuntu 2D, but no Lubuntu. Am I missing something?
<mi3> Hi, can someone suggest how can I setup a bluetooth dialup connection on lubuntu 12.04 ?
<mi3> Hi, can someone suggest how can I setup a bluetooth dialup connection on lubuntu 12.04 ?
<cloudy> mi3, I assume you want to connect via cellphone?
<mi3> yes, sir
<mi3> I have nokia c5, and I want to gain access to internet from bluetooth dialup :D
<cloudy> mi3, is your cell phone already visible in your lubuntu installation?
<mi3> yes
<mi3> I am on windows actually, to seek help, since the internet is not working in lxde, pls give me some suggestions here, so I can apply this in the lubuntu installation :D
<mi3> umm cloudy ?
<cloudy> mi3, ...searching...
<mi3> ok
<cloudy> mi3, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothDialup
<cloudy> Hi - I installed ubuntu and then did "sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop". When logging off I see GNOME/Openbox, Openbox, Ubuntu and Ubuntu 2D, but no Lubuntu. Am I missing something?
<mi3> cloudy, I have used blueman, but when I connect to dialup, it always shows port already in use !
<cloudy> mi3, have a look at the following link and search for "port already" http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1317203
<mi3> ok, I'll try that, and see if things work, thanks :D
<cloudy> :) you're very welcome
<cloudy> Hi - I installed ubuntu and then did "sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop". When logging off I see GNOME/Openbox, Openbox, Ubuntu and Ubuntu 2D, but no Lubuntu. Am I missing something?
<lollo64it> cloudy: search for lxde in synaptics
<cloudy> lollo64it, will try that. Thank you.
<head_victim> Shouldn't make a difference, lxde is different to lubuntu-desktop
<head_victim> cloudy: were you asked about lighdm or lxdm when you installed lubuntu-desktop?
<head_victim> If you can't remember I'd suggest doing a reconfigure (sudo dpkg-reconfigure lubuntu-desktop) and when it asks to select lightdm
<neure> hello
<neure> i want to configure how kdevelop looks
<neure> anyone know which package i need to install to get the kde look and feel configuration app?
<bioterror> I'm not getting
<bioterror> you installed Lubuntu and you want it to look and behove like KDE?
<bioterror> *have
<neure> well
<neure> i want to configure how kdevelop looks
<neure> even if you use lubuntu, the way kdevelop looks is configured with kde systemsettings/Workspace Appearance
<bioterror> KDE applications are mostly QT
<neure> im looking which package to install to get Workspace Appearance to show up
<bioterror> bodhizazen, what was the application to make QT apps use GTK?
<neure> i installed systemsettings package and i was able to get to system settings, surprise.. but no Workspace Appearance
<bioterror> http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/using-gtk-2-themes-with-qt-applications/
<neure> qt(4)-config
<neure> cool
<bodhizazen> thanks bioterror
<bodhizazen> bioterror, http://bodhizazen.net/img/Archery/
<bodhizazen> click the little "i"icon in the top left
<bioterror> niiiice
<bodhizazen> i have to work on the css still
<bioterror> you got yourself a new toy?
<neure> ah
<bodhizazen> bow is 6 months or so
<bioterror> hahaha, pink for the girl :)
<bodhizazen> =)
<bioterror> attach couple of hello kitty stickers, and they will love it
<neure> how do i change my wallpaper?)
<bioterror> neure, right click desktop?
<neure> yeah
<neure> figured
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> or with pcmanfm -command ;D
<bioterror> was it: pcmanfm --set-wallpaper /path/to/wallpaper.png
<neure> bioterror, i cant get rid of the image?
<neure> i just want solid color
<neure> that doesnt make sense
<neure> i can select solid color, but it always shows the picture
<neure> doh
<neure> stupid user error
<bodhizazen> you can set a background image with nitrogen =)
<neure> well
<neure> i managed to figure it out now :)
<leszek> hi
<nikin> hi. I consider switching to lubuntu from xubuntu, but the non-LTS release striked me quite a bit. Will there be a way to continue using 12.04 after the end of support only using ubuntus repos?
<nikin> hi... i am trying to install lubuntu but i get an error: about plymouth-upstar being in a soft-lockup loop
<leszek> oO nikin after installing or when booting the desktop live system ?
#lubuntu 2012-06-03
<GreekFreak> hi all
<GreekFreak> I've been using Ubuntu for a while, but it won't run on my 2nd very old laptop. I was recommended Lubuntu and wanted to know if anyone can compare it to Crunchbang for me. thanx
<Unit193> Well, crunchbang would be a little faster as it only uses OpenBox, Lubuntu uses LXDE (which also uses OpenBox)
<GreekFreak> Unit193, so it's more resource heavy by comparisson? (excuse the noob questions, I'm fairly new)
<Unit193> Well, they use different desktops, and #! isn't Ubuntu based, so that'd be a reason it could be. (Been a while since I compared, so things could have changed)
<GreekFreak> Unit193, thank you. One problem I am encountering though, is that in crunchbang I have some dependency problems when installing rvm, whereas I didn't have that in Ubuntu
<Unit193> Lubuntu wouldn't have a problem then (Ruby-rvm?  I did an apt-get install to make sure, no errors)
<GreekFreak> Unit193, yes, ruby-rvm. It's giving me issues with the libsqlite3-dev package, that it requires a libsqlite3-0 that is older than the one that Debian "squeeze" has installed for me.
<GreekFreak> good to know that lubuntu has no errors though, so I might just make a switch
<Unit193> You can always build from the !mini too if you'd rather.
<GreekFreak> Unit193, I heard about that one. If I'm not mistaken it comes with bare minimum and I add what I need, right?
<Unit193> Yep.
<Unit193> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<GreekFreak> Unit193, thank you
<Unit193> Sure.
<seb_> How do I downgrade flash from 11 to 10.x ? the new version does not work with my computer.
<windbuntu> phil is that u?
<Zexanima__> Hello. Would anyone happen to know why audio and video(webcam) would go out after being in a Skype call for a while?
<Zexanima__> The audio goes out for everything. I have to reboot before it will work again.
<roshan> Hello, I would like to know where to edit the lightdm files for changing the location of the password field in the login screen
<roshan> Hello
<cheryl_> Hi
<cheryl_> Unit193, You here Batman?? :)
<leszek> hi
<epzil0n> hello
<Rodrigo> someone knows how to install java on lubuntu?
<bioterror> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Rodrigo> ty
<Rodrigo> ty found it
<Rodrigo> ^
<Rodrigo> clear
<bodhi_zazen> 'lo all
<Rodrigo> gratz for such a leighweight distro :) my pc allways suffers from overheat
<Rodrigo> but with this distro is awesome, it is also good for me (a newbie in linux)
<Rodrigo> also the temperature is really low ;)
<Rodrigo> also
<Rodrigo> someone knows where i can find a link to help translate lubuntu into my native language?
<smile4linux> bye :)
<Guest24231> Hi I'm on lubuntu 12 and I got a problem with sound and clock : I can't change 'em
<Guest24231> a right clic gives me nothin  : settings are greyed
<CellTech> Lubuntu is broken!
<souliaq> How I can enable, multiple login of users?How I can enable, multiple login of users in LXDE (Ubuntu)?
<souliaq> sorry.
#lubuntu 2013-05-27
<LubuntuNewbie> I just installed Lubntu
<LubuntuNewbie> Lubuntu*
<LubuntuNewbie> I like a lot, but I can't seem to name files on my desktop
<vn151502510> LubuntuNewbie: even when you select them?
<Unit193> Try right click > Edit Launcher
<vn151502510> Desktop Preferences
<LubuntuNewbie> vn151502510: Even when I try to rename them (either by clicking them and pressing F2, or using my mouse to go to "rename"
<vn151502510> you dont see the name in desktop, but can you see it when rename?
<vn151502510> maybe its color is same with you bkground
<LubuntuNewbie> vn151502510: Nope, I'm working with all defaults here
<LubuntuNewbie> White text, blue Lubuntu background
<vn151502510> right click on desktop, select desktop preferences
<vn151502510> which version of lubuntu, btw?
<LubuntuNewbie> 13.04, most current download straight off the website...all packages are updated
<vn151502510> it should work
<LubuntuNewbie> vn151502510: I'm there :)
<LubuntuNewbie> I'm sorry, what do I do when I'm in desktop preferences?
<LubuntuNewbie> installed yesterday
<vn151502510> change color of label text
<LubuntuNewbie> The issue is it the change in name doesn't register
<LubuntuNewbie> For example
<LubuntuNewbie> I want to rename Chromium Web Browser to "Internet"
<vn151502510> oh, I see
<vn151502510> you want to change display name of a desktop file
<vn151502510> you cant do that way
<vn151502510> right click on it, choose leafpad
<vn151502510> in line `Name=Chromium Web Browser`, change it to any name you like
<vn151502510> it should work immediately
<LubuntuNewbie> Hi vn151502510
<vn151502510> LubuntuNewbie: hi
<vn151502510> lag again?
<speckmade> what's the recommended stuff I need for Ubuntu One integration?
<speckmade> I heard the ubuntuone-client-gnome pulls a lot of - well - GNOME stuff?
<speckmade> I heard people recommend ubuntuone-client-gtk - but is that one gone from the sources?
<speckmade> Can I get integration with pcmanfm?
<Unit193> No, but there is a qt control application.
<speckmade> Qt?
<speckmade> there's also ubuntuone-control-panel ...
<speckmade> without -qt ...
<speckmade> would that do the trick - without a lot of KDE or something?
<Unit193> !info ubuntuone-control-panel-qt | would still pull in a bit of Qt.
<ubottu> would still pull in a bit of Qt.: ubuntuone-control-panel-qt (source: ubuntuone-control-panel): Ubuntu One Control Panel - Qt frontend. In component main, is extra. Version 4.2.0-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 760 kB, installed size 3758 kB
<Unit193> Could try the one you found, I stopped using UbuntuOne a bit ago and purged everything.
<speckmade> does it bring integration with pcmanfm?
<speckmade> or does it only integrate with Nautilus?
<Unit193> You won't get it with pcmanfm.
<Unit193> You can get it with dropbox and thunar.
<speckmade> okay.
<speckmade> ubuntuone-control-panel and ubuntuone-client-gnome are either/or?
<speckmade> just installed ubuntuone-control-panel - but nothing seems to happen.
<speckmade> maybe I try a reboot
<speckmade> (maybe the daemon needs to be started...)
<speckmade> ?
<speckmade> or maybe I just try again after getting some sleep... :-)
<speckmade> Thunar, yes? I thought Xfce is completely deprecated with LXDE being around... :-)
<speckmade> So maybe it's still some years ahead...
 * speckmade off for a reboot...
 * speckmade 's back ;-)
<speckmade> no luck...
<Unit193> Integration with the file manager only works with nautilus or dolphin I think it is, nothing else.
<speckmade> guess I'll try tomorrow with new ideas instead of going for brute force installation of everything ubuntuone-related...
<speckmade> yeah - good to know...
<Unit193> Have fun.
<speckmade> I hope there's another convenient way to share files instead...
<speckmade> Thanks, Unit193. Haffe get some sleep.
<pala> hi, i'm trying to connect to a wep network using an ipw2200 driver but i keep getting "Firmware error detected. Restaring"... any ideas?
<sssssssss> test
<bluetiger9> hi
<bluetiger9> I installed Lubuntu successfully, but on boot I have some interesting screens (seems like some graphics test), before the lubuntu logo appears? Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3u3_c2biz4c. Anybody knows what causes that?
<bluetiger9> system info: Athlon 2500+, Ati Radeon 9200 SE, 512 Mb RAM
<holstein> bluetiger9: looks like it boots.. i wouldnt worry about it
<holstein> bluetiger9: maybe its something to do with the graphics card support
<bluetiger9> It was the monitor's self test. I tried with an another monitor and I got the "Input not supported" message. I uncommented the grub resolution line in the /etc/default/grub and now is OK, black screen.
<n-iCe> hello
<pmatulis_> hello
<thegladiator> how do I make mplayer as my default video program and not GMPlayer
<thegladiator> done thanks
<n-iCe> there is a prefered apps menu
<n-iCe> preffered
<n-iCe> also right click on the file, and select, open with...
<zleap> i removed abiword as it kept opening instead of libreoffice
<n-iCe> because you did not do what I said
<help_me_pl0x> When I press "Try Lubuntu before installing", it just loads for a while and then it shuts down!
<okabi> Why haven't they updated claws-mail in the repository yet!
<okabi> :(
#lubuntu 2013-05-28
<Duplo> HI, I installed Lunutu 13.04 form http://lubuntu.net but i don't have root password
<Duplo> someone to help me?
<imark> will lubuntu be introducing an lts release now that the standard support cycle has been slashed from 18 to 9 months?
<TheNewbGuy> So I downloaded the libsdl1.2dev or w/e that package is for the SDL libraries and I don't know where they are to link them with Code::Blocks, anyone know?
<TheNewbGuy> I got them via the synaptic(?) package manager if that helps.
<TheNewbGuy> Nevermind, solved.
<TheNewbGuy> Has anybody found a fix to changing inactive window font color on the LXDE taskbar?
<TheNewbGuy> Well for those of you similarly interested the fix is to change your buttons to "flat buttons"
<n-iCe> hi
<TheNewbGuy> Hello.
<n-iCe> :)
<TheNewbGuy> So how goes it?
<n-iCe> alright
<adamgolding> what's the difference between "OEM install (for manafacturers)" and the 'normal' install method?
<holstein> adamgolding: i would say, you are "normal", unless you are an OEM manufacturer, in which case, you would know
<holstein> adamgolding: there would be specific options in that method that would work for OEM's
<adamgolding> I think I found the answer here just now: http://books.google.ca/books?id=mexXsNouG4MC&pg=PA77&lpg=PA77&dq=%22normal%22+%22use+driver+update+disc%22+%22OEM+install%22&source=bl&ots=5Pp3xU3pC0&sig=3_ymTn6oazVbUdFr1CS9P2Mr_u4&hl=en&sa=X&ei=qwClUab5NMepyAH2voHABA&redir_esc=y#v=onepage&q=%22normal%22%20%22use%20driver%20update%20disc%22%20%22OEM%20install%22&f=false
<holstein> adamgolding: i would refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu_OEM_Installer_Overview
<holstein> !oem
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<adamgolding> I would use that approach in the future if I want to make an image for several (real or virtual) machines
<holstein> unless you want them to be different.. or if the hardware is drastically different per machine
<adamgolding> yeah
<adamgolding> k
<n-iCe> hi
#lubuntu 2013-05-29
<fowl> hi Synaptic keeps freezing
<fowl> on 13.04
<hpuser4466> is there a 64bit iso available for the lenovo thinkpad t60?
<hpuser4466> I can see an AMD64 image, but no intel x86_64 image
<n-iCe> hi hpuser4466
<n-iCe> 32bits you mean?
<hpuser4466> ps: T60 has intel core2duo
<hpuser4466> i need 64bit iso
<n-iCe> AMD64 is what you want.
<hpuser4466> ok thanks.
<n-iCe> No problem, got the .iso link?
<hpuser4466> Problem with WiFi not working in lubuntu.  Chipset:  Intel 3945ABG
<hpuser4466> harware switch is ON.   "rfkill list" says nothing is blocked.
<hpuser4466> Sorry.  Problem solved.  I had to enable WiFi on my router first.
<hpuser4466> Lubuntu working fine :- )
<hateball> :D
<lesshaste> hi
<lesshaste> is 1.3GHz + 3 GB ok for lubuntu?
<linuxdumb> is that a p3, p4 or what
<lesshaste> linuxdumb, if you use my nick I will see your messages
<lesshaste> it is an intel penryn if that helps
<lesshaste> penryn su4100
<lesshaste> to be precise
<linuxdumb> pentium what though, there are tons of version, p3, p4 etc....
<lesshaste> http://valid.canardpc.com/2816690
<lesshaste> can you tell from that?
<linuxdumb> ok, that's some strange linux designation
<lesshaste> no it's windows :)
<lesshaste> see the sentence under "Intel Pentium su4100"
<lesshaste> http://ark.intel.com/products/43568/
<lesshaste> I don't know what it means by 2 cores to be honest
<lesshaste> hmm. maybe it really does have 2 cores?
<linuxdumb> ok, sorry never heard of this type of pentium, assume it must be newer than p4 in which case you should be fine, especially as it looks like it is dual core
<linuxdumb> I am running lubuntu right now on old laptop, p4 1.8Ghz, 1Gb ram, runs very well
<lesshaste> linuxdumb, it's old!
<lesshaste> 2009 I think
<lesshaste> but I don't know when the p4 was
<linuxdumb> mine is 2005
<lesshaste> ah ok :)
<lesshaste> thanks
<linuxdumb> so you will do it easy
<linuxdumb> there will be a more common name for your cpu than su4100
<lesshaste> penryn?
<lesshaste> Intel Pentium Dual Core ?
<lesshaste> the full name seems to be Intel Pentium Dual Core SU4100
<JuJuBee> I have a computer with sempron 3200+ and 256MB ram  Should I use lubuntu or xubuntu?  Which has less system requirements and will respond better?
<linuxdumb> with only that much ram you should go with lubuntu
<linuxdumb> i am behind the times these days on cpu's
<linuxdumb> lesshaste
<lesshaste> thanks
<lesshaste> JuJuBee, 256 is tough
<lesshaste> JuJuBee, can you get any more in there?
<lesshaste> JuJuBee, that's really a small amount for even a vaguely modern setup
<linuxdumb> yeah you will not be able to do much with that little ram, you will be lucky if you can view 1 webpage before running out of ram
<linuxdumb> with just this chat program open and 1 other program that uses 35Mb I can open universe today website in chrome and hit total memory used of exactly 256Mb
<JuJuBee> I can probably find more ram
<linuxdumb> 166Mb when i close chrome
<JuJuBee> i see the lubuntu installer is having a tough time.... from live cd
<linuxdumb> hdd swap file thrashing?
<JuJuBee> Not sure at the moment...
<linuxdumb> apart from the memory it should run good on the computer, speed wise
<JuJuBee> I think I need to find more ram
<linuxdumb> definitely
<linuxdumb> web browsing really chews it up
<JuJuBee> found 512 pc2100 and 2x256 pc2100  installed it and retrying the installer
<JuJuBee> Hangs on the screen with enoguh space and connecte to internet etc....  Gonna re-download the installer
<JuJuBee> what is a good gui tool to write iso to usb stick?
<holstein> JuJuBee: "good" is a matter of opinion.. but i use unetbootin
<JuJuBee> holstein: thanks, I will look into that.
<MonkWitDaFunk> Jujubee, you can always have a cd or dvd installation disk to keep handy. I would burn using the current operating system you are using
<n-iCe> hello
<Rarrikins> Are there any install CDs with only lubuntu-core and very minimal other packages but not lubuntu-desktop?
<genii-around> Rarrikins: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall#Full_install_or_core_install.3F
<Rarrikins> Oh, thanks :)
<genii-around> Yer welcome
<n-iCe> hi
<phillw> ho n-iCe :)
<n-iCe> :*
#lubuntu 2013-05-30
<pkh> hey all. I just upgraded to 13.04 and something's changed that I can't fix. byobu when run from lxde is running in xterm instead of lxterminal. if I ctrl-alt-T I get lxterminal, so the default terminal is correct. and I can't see any settings or byobu that are forcing xterm. completely stumped.
<fowl> pkh, echo $TERM ?
<pkh> within byobu, 'screen;
<pkh> 'screen'...
<pkh> xterm-shell = /usr/bin/byobu-launger
<pkh> sorry, cold fingers... spelling will be nasty.
<fowl> idk sry
<pkh> np, thanks
<pkh> will force it somehow
<pkh> half tempted to mv xterm to xtrerm.off and put in a symbolic link to lxterminal -- just worried what else that might disrupt.
<pkh> will try it
<pkh> did the job, now to wait for somethign else to screw up :)
<deckard> Hello. If my game gets better FPS using XFCE, does it stand to reason it will get even better using Lubuntu?
<deckard> or at the least it wont harm the performance ?
<practice> older PC, lubuntu 12.10 installed. had internet last night now browsers won't connect. Oddly, Skype is connected. What an I do to resume my internet connection.
<Vidya> Hi there. I was wondering if I could get some assistance with VisualBoy Advance and my game controller (philips sgc2910bb/27). It's not working with this emulator, I can't confiure buttons and such. It works for the emulators I run in WINE, however -- No$GBA, and Project64.
<fowl> [part
<Vidya> Anyone? The device is detected by Linux, I just don't understand how it isn't working with a Linux program, but works with WINE without any troubles.
<popey> I have lubuntu on my ac100, when the screensaver kicks in, if I wiggle the mouse or whatever, it never wakes again.
<popey> hmm. switching to tty0 and back seems to have woken it
<holstein> popey: not cool! ...what graphics are in that? is the issue isolated to LXDE?
<popey> nvidia tegra
<popey> it seems intermittent
<holstein> popey: great.. that makes it more of a drag to pinpoint... you are on the most recent kernel i assume.. you could try booting ealier kernels as well
<popey> it's on 3.1.10-6-ac100
<xxxxx> hi everyone
<xxxxx> I have a toshiba laptop, running lubuntu 13.04, but fan is NOT working correctly
<xxxxx> how can I deal with it
<holstein> xxxxx: what fan? i would confirm that its not a hardware issue.. i would then look for and apply all upgrades
<xxxxx> uhm, I'm not sure. It is biggest fan
<xxxxx> my problem is my laptop is too hot
<holstein> xxxxx: sure.. i would do this.. remove the operating system from the scenario as much as possible.. i think you are assuming the issue is with lubuntu (and it could be) but it also could be a bad fan or motherboard component
<xxxxx> but if I hibernate and restart laptop when it's hot, that fan will run continuously, never stop
<xxxxx> I've searched on google, it shows something like kernel patch, but too complicated
<holstein> xxxxx: i usually try other kernels from live CD's, after confirming its not a hardware issue, and applying all upgrades
<xxxxx> oh, I already upgrades, but your idea about trying diff kernels is interested
<xxxxx> thanks, I will try that, maybe with diff distros too
<holstein> i usually try the latest LTS ubuntu, and knoppix's latest.. and the current ubuntu
<n-iCe> hello
<_KY_> How can I install xchat in lubuntu 13.04?
<aqil> sudo apt-get install xchat
<_KY_> "Unable to locate package xchat"
<_KY_> There are also no new apps in Lubuntu Software Center
<_KY_> Perhaps I should install another desktop?
<binaryhermit> check to see if you have the "universe" repositories enabled
<Unit193> _KY_: Try  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xchat
<_KY_> Oh I see...
<_KY_> Doing update
<_KY_> Can I also install konversation on lubuntu?
<n-iCe> install irssi
<Unit193> You can if you want, but has heavy depends.
<_KY_> irssi is not window-based?
<binaryhermit> irssi is command-line
<_KY_> I want a window-based client
<n-iCe> use xchat then
<_KY_> Got it =)
<n-iCe> you like it?
<_KY_> I have used it before
<_KY_> It's ok
<_KY_> I mainly use mIRC on windows
<_KY_> Looking for something similar
<_KY_> Especially with respect to scripting
<_KY_> What would happen if I use a KDE-based chat program?
<n-iCe> will suck
<n-iCe> you will not find any thing with mIRC scripting.
<n-iCe> If you don't want to leave mIRC and move on, use wine and install mIRC.
<_KY_> I'm willing to leave mIRC =)
<n-iCe> irssi
<n-iCe> *G*
<_KY_> Why would people prefer a command-line chat program?
<_KY_> How do you keep track of different chat windows?
<_KY_> And look at the nick list?
<n-iCe> you should try
<n-iCe> and learn
<Myrtti> Nicklist is overrated
<n-iCe> that's why we have /names
<Myrtti> indeed
<Unit193> /anames ! :D
#lubuntu 2013-05-31
<Hexagonite> Is using Lubuntu without a graphics driver fine?
<excalibr> Hello lubuntu users
<excalibr> is python-gi or python3-gi package installed by default on your os?
<Rarrikins> apt-get install lubuntu-core installs all sorts of extra stuff like friends-facebook and unity-scope-gdrive. How do I avoid anything nonessential?
<imrane555> hi
<imrane555> hi
<imrane555> hhhhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<imrane555> ^^^
<imrane555> ^
<imrane555> ^
<imrane555> ^^^^^^
<imrane555> ^
<imrane555> ^^
<imrane555> ^
<imrane555> ^^
<holstein> imrane555: ?
<holstein> !ask | imrane555
<ubottu> imrane555: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<imrane555> ok
<holstein> imrane555: if you have a question for one of the volunteers here to look at, feel free and ask it. but flooding is not going to be OK here.. thanks :)
<imrane555> how to change lubuntu to a server
<holstein> imrane555: well, its all the same really, so if you want, just use whatever servers you want on lubuntu
<holstein> otherwise, you can remove lubuntu-desktop and all the lxde stuff, and try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-server
<holstein> you could do something like http://www.darrinhodges.com/converting-ubuntu-12-04-lts-desktop-to-server/
<holstein> but, if it were me, i would just leave lubuntu in place, since its light, and use it as a server 'as-is', and, next time, if i dont want a GUI, i would not install one
<imrane555> thank's
<imrane555> do i change "sudo tasksel remove ubuntu-desktop" to "sudo tasksel remove lubuntu-desktop"
<genii> Or just run sudo tasksel  by itself and toggle off what you want installed or removed
<holstein> or, just install what you want.. apache, or whatever
<holstein> lots of folks use lubuntu as a base for a server since its a light UI.. and you still have a GUI there if you need it
<imrane555> ok
<holstein> imrane555: ubuntu-server and lubuntu *are* ubuntu.. the same repos.. if you can spare the meager overhead of LXDE, it might be preferrable to leave it in place
#lubuntu 2013-06-01
<gnuvince> Anyone familiar with lxdm?  I installed it instead of lightdm, but when I try to log in, after successfully inputting my username and password, the LXDE session never starts.
<gnuvince> I am just left staring at the default lxdm wallpaper, can move the cursor, but no interactions whatsoever.
#lubuntu 2013-06-02
<alex57>  I updated from a fine working 12.04 LTS to 12.10 on an old computer and now I can only boot in recovery mode, startx fails. If I try to boot normally I end up with a screen that changes between black, purple and light purple. What can I do to get the GUI back ?
<Unit193> You can try and see if nomodeset helps.
<Unit193> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<alex57> from a command prompt, how would I check nomodeset ?
<holstein> alex57: you would do it from boot, as the guide suggests.. from grub
<alex57> now the tricky part is how to get to the grub menu...
<holstein> alex57: tap shift at boot, and you should be able to enter it there
<holstein> i usually try it from a live CD, but im a "look before you leap" kind of guy.. and i *never* do distibution upgrades, except to test the path
<alex57> i can briefly see some grub stuff but it soon changes into the list of bootable OSes on the system
<holstein> alex57: you can manually edit that if needed via a live CD
<holstein> alex57: you should be albe to tap shift, and see the grub menu, that allows you to follow above..
<alex57> okay I just noticed the 'c' option in the list of OSes, and now I am at the grub prompt
<alex57> the 'e' option lets me edit an entry. SO shall I add nomodeset ?
<holstein> alex57: i would read above, and enter the options exactly as stated.. i do it via live CD, so i dont know them off the top of my head, though, if you need me to look at  the link Unit193 gave you, i can
<Unit193> e is it, find "nosplash" and it should go around there. Ctrl+x boots, IIRC.
<alex57> I will try from a live CD as well...
<alex57> holstein: if I do it from a live CD the setting would apply only to the liveCD session, right ?
<alex57> I edited the grub entry for Ubuntu 12.10, inserted a new line with just 'nomodeset' rebooted, but the GUI wouldn't start up. Upon rebooting again, the line that I added was missing...
<Unit193> Yes, you are editing the boot options one time, if you reboot rather than boot from there, nogo.
<alex57> If that's the case, adding nomodeset didn't seem to help. In the meantime I located my grub configuration file, according to http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/07/how-to-find-where-grub-is-installed-in-ubuntu/ and added nomodeset after quiet, however I still have the same problem: after rebooting and seeing briefly a Lubuntu 12.10 light blue screen, it starts cycling a black screen, then purple, then light purple, forever...
<alex57> How can I check if any driver is missing ?
<alex57> I am still unable to boot into a desktop manager
<iccthedral> I'm having problems with the 13.04 lubuntu on two of my machines. I've installed it from Live-USB and it all goes fine, I'm in my shell, feeling comfortable, aptgetting emacs but it stops with the message that I have unmet dependencies.
<iccthedral> Normally, I tried apt-get install -f, doesn't work.
<iccthedral> Then I tried many weird solutions that I stumbled on the web, nothing helped at all.
<iccthedral> Is anyone having similar problems?
<n-iCe> hi
<malaphus> Anyone know where 13.04 keeps the lightdm theme XML?  12.10, I believe, was in /usr/share/lightdm-gtk-greeter/greeter.ui but 13.04 doesn't seem to have that
<Unit193> malaphus: That file doesn't exist in lubuntu-artwork-13.04 for lightdm, only lxdm.  lightdm-gtk-greeter also doesn't have it, and locate didn't find anything with lightdm or greeter in the name other than the LXDM one.
<ajnr> Hi I am not able to resize the launcher icon size after upgrading my system from 12.04 LTS to 12.10. Any one plz let me know how to do? I would like to know also that, What is the most important things I have to do after upgrading , as initially I was not able to get the unity desktop, only mouse pointer it shows. but after I install unity, it shows the desktop icon.
<Unit193> ajnr: Please don't cross post, and this isn't really the channel for Unity.
<malaphus> Unit193: yeah, i discovered the same, trying to figure out how to re-theme lightdm on 13.04 heh
<malaphus> can disable the language selector via the conf file in etc, id like to do some more advanced customizations though
<Unit193> theme-name=Name > /usr/share/themes/Name/gtk-3.0/apps/lightdm-gtk-greeter.css
<Rarrikins> What package do I need so that lxappearance will have a Window Border tab?
<Rarrikins> Never mind. Found it (lxappearance-obconf).
<Unit193> Yep, Openbox. :D
<Rarrikins> How do I add Shutdown, Reboot, Suspend, and Hibernate to the lubuntu-logout application?
<laperriere> any lubuntu experts out there?
<Rarrikins> Never mind. Apparently installing policykit-1 fixes it.
#lubuntu 2014-05-26
<Aucdrone> so im trying to install lubuntu 13.10, the installer just freezes as soon asi pick english then click continue
<ianorlin> you know that is only supported until July while 14.04 is supported for 3 years
<Aucdrone> 14.04 has stuff wrong with it though :p
<Aucdrone> uses twice as much ram, wifi isnt automatic
<Aucdrone> i can fix the wifi thing takes 2 seconds but idk about the ram has that been solved yet?
<Aucdrone> idk why 13.10 freezes when i try to install...
<Aucdrone> made it up to the '4.4gb space free and internet connected' screen of the 14.04 installer
<Aucdrone> seems to be doing nothing
<Aucdrone> the cursor thing is spinning
<Aucdrone> is there some kind of verbose mode for this
<Aucdrone> cause i have no idea why its stopped on the GUI
<holstein> Aucdrone: i suggest addressing your issues with 14.04
<holstein> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Aucdrone> wow 10 minutes later it tells me some disk has mounted partitions would i like to unmount, wonder why that took so long
<Aucdrone> im irc'ing from 14.04 while i try to install it.
<holstein> Aucdrone: i would be testing my hard drive
<Aucdrone> im installing from a usb flash drive to another flash drive
<Aucdrone> theyre fast name brand ones though
<holstein> they all break
<Aucdrone> break?
<Aucdrone> why?
<holstein> Aucdrone: ?
<holstein> Aucdrone: *all* drives fail
<Aucdrone> i just bought these today :p
<holstein> sure.. you can google search, and see that that is one time when drives are factually most likely to fail
<holstein> Aucdrone: i dont have that issue.. and havent seen any complaints about that issue.. im not saying you have a bad drive, im just saying, if i saw that message, thats what i would be testing
<Aucdrone> i dont think thats it i think its because lubuntu auto mounts flash drives
<holstein> Aucdrone: i have gotten more then one USB stick out of the package that was bad.. and "fast name brand ones" as well
<Aucdrone> i got a bad flash drive last week so yeah i know that can happen
<holstein> Aucdrone: sure. but thats the issue i suggest you address. you dont "think".. otherwise, you can disable whatever you like from any operating system about volume management
<Aucdrone> whats more likely, failed hardware or bugs in new software? I'm learning toward the latter
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<holstein> Aucdrone: test for both, and address which ever it is
<wllrt> Is there a way to lock a window, basically what I'm trying to do is type what is on leafpad to another window, but when I click on this other window, leafpad dissapears.
<wllrt> I would like to lock a particular window, leafpad program in this case, so that when I click out of it, it does not dissapear. Any way of doing this. Using Lubuntu 14.04.
<wllrt> ianorlin: How do I google what you suggested? Windows key plus left or right.
<comics_idees> hi I have a problem with google chrome in lubuntu. Google maps load very slow, and youtube videos are very corrupted
<comics_idees> also when I click chrome in docky it takes too much time to open it
<hateball> Do you know if Chromium behaves the same way?
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I've purchased a Rii mini i8 bluetooth keyboard
<cristian_c> How can i enable the keyboard in lubuntu?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<cristian_c> I've paired it
<gfredericks> anybody know what packages I need to get ubuntu's ssh-agent behavior?
<siawacsh> I am confusing about the way the ISO are named. I am using an Intel 64 bit architecture quad core i7. But all i see is AMD64. which ISO Is best for me?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> amd64 is the same
<siawacsh> OK thannks.
<siawacsh> Another question. Up till Ubuntu 10.04 I had no problems installing. But since 13.10 not so. I read somewhere I have disable my nVidia driver before I can have access to my mouse and keyboard
<JohnDoe_71Rus> just AMD was the first x86-64 == AMD64
<siawacsh> II have not seen that ISO. can you kindly provide a link
<JohnDoe_71Rus> get *_amd64.iso and don't worry
<siawacsh> OK
<siawacsh> Do you know about the installation problem I mentioned?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Try live CD. This will show that your equipment works.
<siawacsh> Live CD is the same. if I let it load as normal. I end up with a desktop but no mouse or keyboard access. I have reboot then press F4 as soon as I see the icon. I then select compatibility mode. It give me a desktop with generic drivers. But this is not a permenant solution.
<gfredericks> okay so I've re-learned that ssh-add can get me into the state I want, where the agent knows my key; what I don't know is if there's a way to get the ubuntu behavior of having ssh-add run whenever I try to use a key that it doesn't have yet
<gfredericks> not the worst thing in the world; I don't logout/restart too often
<gfredericks> next challenge: xmonad
<comics_idees> anyone has any idea why google chrome is slow in lubuntu?
<lubuntu-livecd> chromium came on previous live cd and seemed fast enough but current live cd has ff so haven't tried it
<koell> comics_idees: i thought FF is slow :)
<comics_idees> well google chrome cannot play google maps and cannot play videos in my pc
<gfredericks> I'm trying raw xmonad, and one thing I don't know how to do from the terminal is logout
<gfredericks> any guesses?
<gfredericks> I just tried installing the xfce4-session package, but calling `xfce4-session-logout` shows the error message "Could not get owner of name 'org.xfce.SessionManager': no such name"
<gfredericks> come to think of it I don't know why I would need to logout without restarting, so this might not be too important
<Reptilia> Is Lubuntu well supported? I used to be ignored often when i used it 2 years ago :D
<Reptilia> I've installed it now, 14.04, hoping that it will run well on my old laptop, and it does :)
<gsilva> I'm sure you'll find plenty of help in this channel if you need any Reptilia
<lubuntu-livecd> I believe so but only used live cd
<Reptilia> gsilva:Thanks
<lubuntu-livecd> uses many of ubuntu repositories
<Reptilia> How can i change the number of desktops? Can't find that option.
<Reptilia> If there's any GUI method, i am wondering.
<gsilva> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2033467
<Reptilia> I think i'll learn a lot, while using Lubuntu. It's not that GUI based, as other distros :)))
<Reptilia> gsilva, thanks
<ianorlin> middle click on desktop add desktop or remove last also works
<Reptilia> ianorlin:That comes in handy :D Thanks!
<Reptilia> Damn, this thing is fast.
<Reptilia> Am i allowed to add "spaces" between apps in the "Application launch bar"?
<Reptilia> Add "Spacer"*
<Reptilia> Or it comes as an entity?
<ianorlin> the only real way I can think to do that is with two application launch bars
<Reptilia> And can't be internally re-organized?
<ianorlin> with a spacer between them but redoering would be ahrd
<ianorlin> *hard
<Reptilia> Mhm, clear
<Reptilia> thanks
<Reptilia> ianorlin:It kind of concatenates them, so i will go with a single App launcher
<Reptilia> Also, when i alt + tab between opened apps, there is a visual effect, how do i turn that off?
<ianorlin> the little popup that shows you which window it is?
#lubuntu 2014-05-27
<ianorlin> I don't know about that
<clypso> Hello. I am having problems with my lubuntu recognizing my wireless card. I literally dont see ANYTHING going on with my wireless.  I have A Sony pcg-7113L. All system information can be found here http://pastebin.com/r9nRP2bJ
<Reptilia> ianorlin:Nope, when i alt + tab from, let's say firefox to LXterminal, there is a visual effect, like something going from right to left.
<ianorlin> clypso unfortanetly I think the Broadcom proprietary driver is really the only way to get that to work so plug into ethernet and go to where it says additional drivers
<ianorlin> Reptilia wierd it shows up with icons wehn I do that
<clypso> i have ethernet plugged in im on this laptop now. Ok so go to additional drivers? where is that? sorry im new lol
<ianorlin> in the menu on under prefrences
<clypso> ok im there
<jq-> Hi, I made a new user account and deleted the original and now when I try to sudo it tells me I'm not in the sudoers file, how can I fix this?
<Reptilia> ianorlin:Yeah, icons are shown here too, but i am talking about the part when you switch from one app to another, and when you are looking at the second app, there is some minor visual effect which is shown. I want to turn that off so i save on resources.
<Reptilia> Because i am running a relatively old hardware
<clypso> Ok so i enabled for Broadcom corporation wireless mini card. But i see this other tab that says "Unknown: Unknown" then under it it says "This device is using a manually-installed driver" what do i do with this ?
<Reptilia> ianorlin:Now i saw that it's not happening when i alt+tab, but only when i click on the active tabs in the taskbar.
<ianorlin> can you give your current user sudo?http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Reptilia> Nevermind, it's not that important
<ianorlin> on the taskbar?
<Reptilia> Yeah
<Reptilia> When i switch between tabs, using my mouse, by clicking on the different tabs, the visual effect is shown. When i am using the alt + tab method, the visual effect is not shown. The visual effect is something like a migration from left to right, a slight gradient-y thing, lol, don't know how to describe it :D
<ianorlin> I think it also stays a slight highlighted color after saying what your current window is what you are seeing
<Reptilia> ianorlin:Thanks for the help, as i said, it's not that important, i may find somewhere on the net how to turn off that. Logging off now, cya
<lubuntu_core1404> how can i remove the guest account from lightdm, hide the user list and force all users ton type in both their username and password? I am not running a full  lubuntu-desktop, just lubuntu-core
<ianorlin> lubuntu_core1404: this has the ways to have no guest and but involves editing files https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM
<lubuntu_core1404> will follow the wiki instructions. will be back in 5 minutes or so. thanks
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I've purchased a Rii mini i8 bluetooth keyboard
<cristian_c> How can i enable the keyboard in lubuntu?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<cristian_c> I've paired it
<Vanfanel> hello, is there a Lubuntu-specific help forum? I think I've found a VERY notable bug in 14.04 but no one cares on the Ubuntu forum...
<silverlion> Vanfanel : hi ... maybe you should supscribe on the lubuntu-users mailing-list and post it there
<Vanfanel> ah! Maybe that'll be a good idea, yes :)
<silverlion> Vanfanel : ;)
<cristian_c> The server has disconnected me
<cristian_c> Has anyone answered to me?
<funkoolow> hi all
<funkoolow> anyone knows how to force a specific resolution at sttartup on lubuntu 14.04?
<funkoolow> my old monitor works fine only if booted via restore mode first
<comics_idees> you m
<comics_idees> you must
<comics_idees> install
<comics_idees> arandr and disper
<comics_idees> and you must make a .desktop file
<funkoolow> k thanks, i'll check them out
<comics_idees> to run arandr or disper
<comics_idees> in the startup
<comics_idees> i use disper
<comics_idees> also you need disper-indicator
<comics_idees> with disper
<funkoolow> i've installed em
<funkoolow> now i need to edit a .desktop file in my homedir?
<comics_idees> you go to etc/xdg/autostart
<comics_idees> and you try to run disper or arandr
<comics_idees> on autostart
<comics_idees> with a resolution you specify
<comics_idees> and one of them works
<funkoolow> k, i'm seeing the correct command is disper -S -r 1024x768
<comics_idees> yes you try this
<comics_idees> and reboot
<funkoolow> i'll give it a try, thanks man
<funkoolow> will this be effective even on login?
<comics_idees> not in login screen
<comics_idees> after login it takes the resolution
<funkoolow> oh, cause also login won't show up
<funkoolow> where did they put xorg.conf in *ubuntu?
<comics_idees> I dont know how to set resolution in login screen
<funkoolow> k, thanks anyway for your precious suggestion, i'll check some other solution :)
<comics_idees> if you find how to set login screen I want to know
<comics_idees> because I cannot set my login screen
<comics_idees> I wish I could change its background
<funkoolow> i'm thinkin about forcing failsafe at boot time
<funkoolow> since bootin that way all goes fine
<funkoolow> but just an idea
<funkoolow> i'll be back and let you know man, i'm rebooting and try that out
<funkoolow> @comic_idees
<funkoolow> it seems that i've solved disabling the $vt_handsoff parameter at boot
<funkoolow> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1768725
<funkoolow> now my /etc/default/grub for the default linux entry is:
<funkoolow> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet nomodeset"
<funkoolow> and it goes fine even at login
<funkoolow> hope this helps you
<funkoolow> mail if you need help
<funkoolow> funkoolow at gmail
<funkoolow> byr
<funkoolow> bye
<funkoolow> and thanks again for the resolution tool you suggested
<kuhilasvaara> can I see a log somewhere I am trying to shrink a ntfs drive with qparted but nothing happens.. it just says "real resize".. which log file might have smth?
<kuhilasvaara> nothing happened on windows side when I first tried to shrink it there..
<kuhilasvaara> do I have to unmount it first or something?
<kuhilasvaara> or can shrinking a ntfs partition from 540gb to 426gb take tens of minutes or more?
<kuhilasvaara> cancelling operation may cause SEVERE filesystem damage when I try cancel with qparted.. oh well, I guess it can take hours. Took like 4 seconds last time I shrank a volume
<ianorlin> yes it must be unmounted kuhilasvaara
<ianorlin> shrinking ntfs has taken a while for me on my 2tb drive down to 100 gb but haven't done 540 to 426
<kuhilasvaara> when I unmount it, I get a ! sign saying that unable to read contents and that following list of software is required for ntfs file system support: ntfsprogs /ntfs-3g well I have ntfs-3g but the other one apt-get can't find..
<kuhilasvaara> and when it is unmounted, I am unable to resize it
<kuhilasvaara> I can open the resize screen, but can't move the sliders
<kuhilasvaara> would be niec to be able to see some details while it is shrinking it, other than a bar
<kuhilasvaara> ianorlin: a while? like couple minutes or half an hour or more?
<ianorlin> depends on speed of disk and how big size
<ianorlin> this took like more than half an hour but was through slow usb 2.0 as external and from 2.0 tb to 100 GB
<ianorlin> if yours is sata it will be faster I think
<kuhilasvaara> ianorlin: thanks. it did indeed take quite long. I was gone for over an houy leaving it to shrink and it did
<kuhilasvaara> shrink
<me1900> hi
<me1900> i wat to put lubuntu 14.04 on usb pen drive what do you use for it?
<wxl> me1900: dd or unetbootin would be my suggestion
<wxl> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<me1900> thanks. i am wanting to use lubuntu for software defined radio hardware called rtl-sdr (rtl2832u r820T)
<wxl> neat! i want to make a sdr
<me1900> i have 3 of them
<wxl> can i have one? XD
<me1900> nooelec.com wil sell you one for 20 usd
<wxl> whoa
<me1900> thx for the help on the usb install info
<wxl> np thx for the link
<me1900> btw freenode ##rtlsdr can help you get started they are linux smart too
<wxl> cool thanks for the help!!
<wxl> ubuntu still sucks
<wxl> too much bullcrap
 * wxl uses lubuntu with awesome instead of openbox
<me1900> ubuntu handle sdr good tho just use alternate iso because fft display and sample rate is loading cpu
<wxl> me1900: know of an inexpensive way i could receive uhf/shf?
<me1900> the r820T covers 24mhz to 1.744 Ghz non stop
<wxl> i'd like to get up to 5 GHz
<me1900> needs a down convertor
<me1900> unetbootin not displaying progress bar yet usb pen drive show activity
<comics_idees> what is software defined radio?
 * wxl wonders
<wxl> !sdr
<wxl> nope, ubottu don't know about that one :)
<wxl> it's essentially employing a computer to act as a radio tuner
<comics_idees> it produces radiowaves?
<comics_idees> or it plays radio music?
<wxl> it's more for ham radio use
<comics_idees> can I become radio amature if I use this?
<comics_idees> amateur I mean
<wxl> you can, or you can get real hardware
<wxl> of course you have to or should follow regulations
<me1900> rtl-sdr.org for your answers
<me1900> or
<me1900> http://sdr.osmocom.org/trac/wiki/rtl-sdr
<me1900> i gotta reboot hopjng lubuntu loads
<homegrown> zelda classic not working. bash: ./zlaunch-l: No such file or directory OR  (sh) zlaunch-l: 1:zlaunch-l: Syntax error: Unterminated quoted string  . identical output for running any zelda classic executables
<wxl> homegrown: try `locate zlaunch-l`
<homegrown> no response, that's odd
<wxl> so maybe bash wasn't lying to you
<wxl> as far as you know, where is it?
<homegrown> no response when run recursivly from parent directory either
<homegrown> its in the same directory where I'm running it /home/homegrown/Downloads/Zelda Classic/2.5/
<wxl> `ls -al` that directory and pastebin it
<wxl> you might want to `sudo apt-get -y install pastebinit` to make your life easier
<wxl> you can just do `ls -al | pastebinit` at that point
<wxl> bbl lunch calls
<homegrown> dang, how to copy-paste from xterm?
 * ianorlin would use lxtermianl if you need to copy paste and then it is control shift c
<homegrown> oh, I'm on 64-bit btw. sorry, that might explaine everything, sorry
<homegrown> http://pastebin.com/7rRkECyW
<doko> just installed newest lubuntu on a new laptop. i5, now i dont have sound and there also is no sound icon in the bar (where you can mute, increase/decrease)
<doko> am i missing the entire audio part or what >?
<ianorlin> doko can you pastebin the output of aplay -l
<doko> http://pastebin.com/rf1x33RP
<ianorlin> does running alsamixer in terminal do anything
<doko> yes, the ncurses like looking window
<doko> i just dont have sound
<ianorlin> is anything muted
<doko> can i somehow check if my soundcard is disabled or anything
<doko> could you give me a command to check my laptops internals? like cd drive type, graphics
<doko> ianorlin http://pastebin.com/izaxU9Xa
<me1900> got lubuntu on
<me1900> so like hello peoples
<me1900> what does lubuntu have for lubuntu updates similar to windwos updates?
<doko> check out my soundcard and its capabilities. http://pastebin.com/n7Tv59uN
<me1900> foundit software updater
<wxl> homegrown: back from lunch. figure it out?
<wxl> homegrown: what does `file zlaunch-l` give you?
 * wxl downloads zc
<wxl> wow, how are they capable of licensing this?!
<homegrown> wxl: zlaunch-l: ELF 32-bit LSB  executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
<homegrown> wxl: Nintendo has not pursued action against Zelda Classic. It doesn't use ROMS, but it does use sprite rips.
<wxl> homegrown: wow this is pretty sweet. if you have a 32 bit executable i would think it should run on 64, but not vice versa
<wxl> curious.
<wxl> ran fine here but i'm on 32
<homegrown> It is a clone, with occasional sprite rips for some quests. The core ZC download and main quest doesn't contain any directly ripped sprites, they are hand crafted facsimiles
<homegrown> wxl: ZC's licensing itself is complicated. Quests are pretty much proprietary no cost and undisputed. The core is proprietary, says some team members. Its GPL says others. The official page announced GPL, obscurely. There's a git archive corresponding to this announcement. Its maintained. Some team members still insist its not GPL and the git version is leaked proprietary code. No one reports them to FSF because they like having access to the code.
<homegrown> well, reality calls. I'll be back in a while
<wxl> yiiikes
<wxl> i ran zc without the launcher and all hell broke loose on my dual monitor setup
<homegrown> wxl: the ZC team is not Linux people
<wxl> homegrown: heh, apparently!
<wxl> homegrown: needless to say i'm going to be having fun with that game :)
<homegrown> their not really windows or mac people either, :)
<wxl> hahahah
<homegrown> well, going on the theory that the executable needs something that it doesn't report it needs, i'm installing bunches of games to see if it runs after
<wxl> heheh
<wxl> maybe run a 32 bit virtual machien and see if it works there
<wxl> then you'll be able to know that it's a an issue with the binary
#lubuntu 2014-05-28
<homegrown> wxl: SOLVED!  installed a bunch of games then got a missing library error. Then sudo ln -s /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0 /usr/lib32/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0
<wxl> homegrown: sweet. ah, so it was a bad static link. you should report that to the zc folks.
<wxl> mixxx (dj app) used to have that problem
<Reptilia> How add a network manager to the taskbar?
<Reptilia> How do i add a network manager to the taskbar?
<Reptilia> *
<redero> hello  ineed help i started with lubuntu...
<redero> I create terminal.sc script and when i double clicked to run it ... popup window where i must click execute ... can i execute this script without this window???
<Aucdrone> so i got lubuntu working the way i wanted (from a usb with >4gb persistent storage and fixed the wifi and lxsession bugs)
<Aucdrone> its nice once you get it working
<Sachiru> Hello!
<Sachiru> I'm currently planning to deploy Lubuntu onto the following setup: 2 USB drives, 8GB each, and 2 WD Green Drives, 2 TB each
<Sachiru> I intend to install Lubuntu's base OS onto the USB drives, then have the two 2TB drives as storage for my VMs (KVM virtualized)
<Sachiru> My question is would it be possible to set it up so that the 2 2TB drives are set up as mirrors of each other under software RAID except for a 8GB partition on each drive, both acting as swap space (essentially striped swap on each drive)?
<Sachiru> Or once I set software RAID on the two drives it consumes the entire drive?
<me1900> hi
<me1900> got some pcm unerruns with alsa. ALSA lib pcm.c:7843:(snd_pcm_recover) underrun occurred
<me1900> can i replace that thing?
<vsgill> I switch to ubuntu from windows six months ago. I find ubuntu extremely slow on my laptop
<vsgill> I want to switch to lubuntu after reading about it, is this a wise choice?
<vsgill> I'm still new in linux and have a few questions if anyone is around
<holstein> vsgill: it'll always depend.. but, keep in mind, lubuntu *is* ubuntu
<holstein> vsgill: you can install lxde or lubuntu-desktop into your current ubuntu, and just choose lxde at boot
<vsgill> holstein: Thanks I will try that
<vsgill> I just want the system to run faster
<holstein> vsgill: nothing makes your system any faster except a faster system.. lxde can use less resources.. or, not try and use 3d, which unity does
<holstein> vsgill: i use lubuntu on netbooks, and older hardware.. and newer hardware where i want to get the most out of the system resources
<vsgill> holstein: I will try and tweak my ubuntu and see if it's any better, also install lxde
<vsgill> Thanks for your help
<holstein> vsgill: there is no way to prevent unity, main ubuntu, from using 3d
<holstein> vsgill: that is likely the situtation.. what you can "tweak" is the graphics driver to better support the environment you are trying to run
<vsgill> holstein: I tried to get the nvidia drivers to work and it just wouldn't, my laptop is also 5 years old
<holstein> vsgill: you can google search, and confirm these facts.. unity is trying to use 3d rendering.. if you do not have hardware that supports 3d rendering in linux, or, you have not implemented a graphics driver that can, then unity moves to trying to do the rendering in software.. this will be slow, and seem slow.. and there is not "tweak" to address that
<vsgill> ah okay, i will try and get the driver working again then
<holstein> vsgill: nvidia is responsible, ultimately, for providing support for the products they create, and if they have stopped supporting your device, or dont support it properly or fully, then, that can cause you to not get 3d support in linux
<holstein> vsgill: there may not be a driver that supports 3d for you device in general, or in the most recent kernels.. etc
<vsgill> I will check for some solutions for the driver online and get it working
<vsgill> hopefully!
<vsgill> Thanks
<holstein> vsgill: as long as you realize, there may not be a solution.. if nvidia has not decided to support your device for linux
<holstein> the "best" solution may be trying to utilize a system without or with as little 3d as possible..
<vsgill> yeah, I might switch to a lightweight distro if I cant get it to work
<holstein> vsgill: you dont need to "switch" to a lightweight distro, if this is the case
<holstein> you need to switch to a desktop environment that doesnt require 3d
<holstein> gnome3 for example, forces and expects the same level of driver support
<vsgill> ah yes, like lxde
<holstein> lubuntu and ubuntu are the same distro.. lubuntu is a "flavor", or version, or derivitive, or however you want to look at it
<alket> Hi , I acidentally removed the "start" button , how do I add it back ?
<Deamon> Hello, I'm using lubuntu 14.04 x64
<Deamon> I have Intel HD audio, I'm not sure how to configure when to switch from front headphone or Mic jack to rear.
<Deamon> Is there a management utility for this?
<onla`> the xfce power manager is not working for me. Whatever I set in the "on AC" put monitor to sleep after ... it always puts them sleep after less than 10 minutes or so, whcih is the default setting :/
<NRDisciple> hey guys, was wondering if anyone had any experience trying to install hplip
<wxl> NRDisciple: yep, works
<NRDisciple> it almost finished installing and i got an error
<NRDisciple> Running 'su -c "make install"' Please wait, this may take several minutes... error: 'su -c "make install"' command failed with status code 2
<NRDisciple> installed the official 3.14.4 from the site
<NRDisciple> and am trying to upgrade to 3.12.4
<NRDisciple> oops
<NRDisciple> not 14
<wxl> what version of lubuntu you running?
<NRDisciple> 14.04
<NRDisciple> nvm i'm being dumb
<NRDisciple> 14 is more current
<wxl> !info hplip
<ubottu> hplip (source: hplip): HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP). In component main, is optional. Version 3.14.3-0ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 62 kB, installed size 384 kB
<NRDisciple> sadly dont have the client's printer here, had to bring it home to install
<wxl> why not just go with 3.14.3?
<NRDisciple> was just trying to install
<NRDisciple> either way 3.14.4 installed fine
<NRDisciple> my apologies
<NRDisciple> lol
<NRDisciple> thanks :)
<NRDisciple> hopefully the printer functions fine when i bring it back to them
<NRDisciple> do you have any suggestions for scanning software?
<wxl> i haven't done a lot of scanning, sorry
<wxl> but…
<wxl> !info sane
<ubottu> sane (source: sane-frontends): scanner graphical frontends. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.14-9 (trusty), package size 108 kB, installed size 332 kB
<holstein> thats what i use..
<NRDisciple> so sudo apt-get install sane would work
<holstein> NRDisciple: there are GUI's
<holstein> NRDisciple: you'll want to just have the hardware, and see what its about.. nothing about linux/ubuntu is preventing that printer/scanner from printing or scanning.. but, sometimes, support can be challenging, when linux support is not promised
<NRDisciple> i do know that =/
<NRDisciple> client is scared about xp vulnerabilities and wanted security
<genii> Probably want sane-utils as well so you can issue stuff like scanimage
<NRDisciple> thanks genii
<NRDisciple> says sane-utils is already the newest version
<NRDisciple> :)
<NRDisciple> sadly i'm new to linux myself, and learning as I go alone
<NRDisciple> along*
<NRDisciple> thanks guys
<holstein> NRDisciple: it'll be a lot easier when you have a scanner..
<NRDisciple> yes i know
<NRDisciple> i'll be working on that tomorrow
<NRDisciple> when i bring the unit back to the client
<silverlion> hol
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I've purchased a Rii mini i8 bluetooth keyboard
<cristian_c> How can i enable the keyboard in lubuntu?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<cristian_c> I've paired it
<me1900> hei
<me1900> hi
<me1900> is ubuntu 10.11 downloadable still?
<wxl> me1900: you mean lubuntu or ubuntu? and i assume you mean 10.10? or do you mean 10.04?
<me1900> 10.10
<me1900> 14 is to much on  this oldie
<wxl> lubuntu or ubuntu?
<wxl> what machine?
<me1900> dell latitude d610
<wxl> lubuntu or ubuntu?
<me1900> lubunut and hoping this will work http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/libs/rtl-sdr
<wxl> did you see http://www.linlap.com/dell_latitude_d610?
<wxl> seems there are a lot of people running newer versions of ubuntu
<wxl> which is to say lubuntu should have no problem
<me1900> Ubuntu Lucid 10.04LTS
<wxl> there's people saying 12.04 worked
<wxl> one with 13.10
#lubuntu 2014-05-29
<me1900> im hoping the rtl-sdr package will work
<me1900> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/libs/rtl-sdr
<wxl> and it doesn't work?
<me1900> i dynno
<me1900> don't know
<wxl> then why are you potentially making more work for yourself?
<me1900> because i want to figure out the best way to do things withint hardware specs.
<wxl> and you think that an unsupported security hazard is the best way?
<me1900> computers in general either way have security risks
<wxl> exactly, so you want to encourage more of them?
<me1900> why you so argumentative? i dont feel like thats encouraging anything on the negative side of the teeter totter
<wxl> i'm not being argumentative. i'm questioning why on earth you would want to create more work and more problems for yourself. you don't even know that what you have DOESN'T work.
<wxl> if you really don't care, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/PreviousReleases
<me1900> thank you and if it was that much of a hazard those wont be there
<wxl> one could argue that
<wxl> one could also argue it's there for achiving
<wxl> keeping in line with the general philosophy of open source
<wxl> ubuntu has a record of old releases
<wxl> but they make VERY CLEAR they are unsupported
<wxl> it's a use at youor own risk kind of thing
<Sachiru> Just my 2c
<Sachiru> If it works in 10.10, it most certainly works in 12.04
<wxl> yep
<wxl> consider this: xp's not supported. would you use it anyways?
<Sachiru> And you'd have less setup headaches (and headaches in general) if you stick to newer releases, compared to older.
<me1900> i am right now not even bothered with infections
<Sachiru> As for newer = more bloat, not really, especially with linux
<Sachiru> @me1900: My concerns aren't even with security
<Sachiru> But with general hardware support
<Sachiru> Drivers for 10.10 are certainly much less polished compared to those for later releases.
<wxl> not to mention there are often improvements in future releases that better use resources
<Sachiru> General system stability is higher with the newer releases.
<wxl> yep
<me1900> ubuntu keeps reporting wrong cpu frequency i go to windows it reads correctly
<Sachiru> What version?
<me1900> 14 does anyway
<Sachiru> What specific laptop model do you have anyway?
<Sachiru> And does it report the wrong frequency even if you run it from a live CD?
<wxl> dell latitude d610
<me1900> dell latitude d610 Pentium m 1.73ghz single core ATI X300 PCI express 16x 1gb ram
<me1900> 533mhz fsb
<Sachiru> No
<Sachiru> I mean
<Sachiru> Specific laptop model
<Sachiru> For example: Latitude d610-XXXX
<me1900> oh
<Sachiru> Where XXXX denotes a specific revision
<me1900> heck i cant find the service tag
<me1900> i have to reboot to the bios
<me1900> in windwos right now
<wxl> use dmidecode
<wxl> oh
<wxl> well, nevermind
<wxl> that would be for linux
<me1900> installing wmic
<me1900> windwos found sevuice tag let me google it
<Sachiru> BTW
<Sachiru> What linux filesystem supports transparent compression?
<Sachiru> Besides ZFS?
<Sachiru> (and yes I know ZFS isn't a "linux filesystem" but there is ZOL)
<wxl> yikes dunno but my experience with zfs, even in ubuntu, has been positive
<Sachiru> Hmm.
<Sachiru> Would you recommend it for production use?
<wxl> i've used it in a production environment, admittedly for backups
<Unit193> Btrfs is the Linux version of ZFS, but it's not quite there yet.
<Sachiru> Hmm.
<Sachiru> My concern about using it for production is this
<Sachiru> The box I'll install at has 8GB RAM, and three VMS (consuming around 4GB of RAM all in all) will reside on it
<Sachiru> So available RAM would be around 4GB only
<Sachiru> I heard ZFS becomes unstable below 8GB RAM, and since I have only 4GB usable I'm a bit leery about using it
<me1900> let me reboot to bios search by seervice tag not giving me anything
<me1900> 5W1TZ91
<Sachiru> @wxl: For your box that has ZFS, how large is your storage pool and how much RAM did you allocate to it?
<kDycuLaptop> Hey, I'm trying to install lubuntu variant (specifically Pinbox) and running into this error (initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system.
<kDycuLaptop> any ideas?
<kDycuLaptop> we've tried booting from the cd and booting from a couple of different USB sticks and the error persists
<me1900> all i could find is the motherboard revision
<ianorlin> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<me1900> dell OM7181
<danux> guys why is this ? http://i.imgur.com/9JQphcp.png
<danux> hello
<ianorlin> danux: what video driver are you using?
<danux> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 18)
<danux> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF108M [GeForce GT 540M] (rev a1)
<danux> ianorlin:  last night this worked fine , could this be a hardware failure ?
<ianorlin> maybe
<ianorlin> might try a livecd of something to see if it is  a driver issue
<Sachiru> Does the Lubuntu LiveCD use more RAM compared to a native installation?
<Sachiru> Or is it essentially the same?
<Sachiru> Also I noticed that Lubuntu has ZRAM on by default (nice). I don't see any guide on configuring how much RAM to dedicate to ZRAM though (not so nice)
<Unit193> Sachiru: It's all in the upstart job.
<Sachiru> And the config for that resides where? I'm not familiar with upstart.
<Unit193> Not so much config, but /etc/init/zram-config
<Unit193> (.conf)
<Sachiru> Hmm.
<Sachiru> It's.. empty
<Sachiru> Not even a comment.
<Unit193> Should come in the package 'zram-config', dpkg -L zram-config to see the packages files.
<Sachiru> Thanks
<Unit193> Sachiru: Also, with zswap, why use zram? ;)
<Sachiru> Wait, wait
<Sachiru> I thought ZSWAP was deprecated?
<Sachiru> ZRAM is compressed SWAP device residing in RAM, aka compressed RAM, correct?
<Unit193> Basically.
<Sachiru> How is it different to ZSWAP?
<Sachiru> Also how can you configure ZRAM to use LZ4 instead of LZO?
<Unit193> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/18437205/difference-between-zram-and-zswap
<Sachiru> @Unit193: I intend for it never to hit disk, though
<wxl> Sachiru: sorry i disappeared. don't remember. i'd have to go look it up
<Sachiru> No problem
<Sachiru> Have you tried simultaneous ZRAM and ZFS?
<Sachiru> Or is your storage box dedicated to storage?
<wxl> it's dedicated
<Sachiru> Ah
<Sachiru> No need for ZRAM then
<Sachiru> Everything to ARC
<Sachiru> Sigh
<Sachiru> Using alternate installer to install to USB drives in raid.
<Sachiru> Always fails at "installing software packages" step. Attempting to install grub fails as well.
<Sachiru> LVM it is then.
<gomaaz> hi there
<randi> hi
<randi> ha sthe nm-applet in the panel been resolved ?
<gomaaz> yes
<gomaaz> just add again to your default lxde session startups
<randi> yah, nothing happened before with that addition
<randi> i cant even remember how I connected
<gomaaz> just figured it out some days ago....still a linux noob ^^
<randi> me too, so you just added again and it worked this time huh ?
<randi> Thanks, I'll give it a try
<gomaaz> the graphical way would be: settings menu - default applications for lx session
<gomaaz> then "autostart" and add a new startup command at the top
<gomaaz> "nm-applet" thats it
<counter> hi
<counter> I like to use gnome keyring to unlock my public ssh keys at login, but after entering the passphrase there is no keyring window ..., the gnome keyring daemon is running
<Sachiru> Can anyone help?
<Sachiru> Got the system to install via Lubuntu alternate installer disk. Linux RAID1 of 2 flash drives, volume group system, logical volumes bootFS (150MB, mounted as /boot) and rootFS (6999MB, mounted as /). Devices are sda and sdb
<Sachiru> Somehow I cannot install grub to the flash drives.
<Sachiru> Anyone know of a solution?
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I've purchased a Rii mini i8 bluetooth keyboard
<cristian_c> How can i enable the keyboard in lubuntu?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<cristian_c> I've paired it
<gsilva> cristian_c, do you have your bluetooth drivers installed?
<lotuspsychje> i recently install lubuntu on a laptop for someone and had to manually add nm-applet to startup items to see wifi networks, is this a known issue on lubuntu?
<gsilva> yes, it is
<onla`> o.O
<gsilva> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes/Lubuntu
<lotuspsychje> gsilva: tnx mate
<gsilva> np :)
<onla`> wonder if that concerns me
<gsilva> has anyone installed Spotify on 14.04? I get an error message
<gsilva> E: Type 'http://repository.spotify.com' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/spotify.list
<gsilva> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<onla`> I am gonna start use wifi as default inet connection on next weekend. I already tested it by installing wicd network front end or something called like that.. and I put it in the autostart apps. I think I just opened it and scanned networks
<lotuspsychje> gsilva: maybe add the line manually on software sources?
<gsilva> I get an error saying that something went wrong to fetch the server
<gsilva> to try again with a working internet connection
<lotuspsychje> gsilva: sudo apt-get update maybe
<gsilva> same error
<onla`> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/spotify
<gsilva> tried it again, and... E:Type 'http://repository.spotify.com' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/spotify.list, E:The list of sources could not be read., E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<gsilva> I'll try downloading the ppa
<gsilva> is the package down or am I the only one that can't download it?
<gsilva> nor open 32 bit files?
<onla`> donno, haven't tried
<onla`> not on linux atm
<lotuspsychje> gsilva: try adding the line manually deb http:/... in your software sources maybe
<lotuspsychje> maybe due recent spotify problems, they closed for a while?
<onla`> what probs they have had
<lotuspsychje> wasnt there a security issue with spotify recently?
<lotuspsychje> think ive read somewhere
<onla`> ok
<lotuspsychje> not sure it affects ubuntu security
<lotuspsychje> onla` gsilva : http://www.businessinsider.com/spotify-security-breach-android-app-2014-5
<gsilva> I got their email
<gsilva> well, the message says something like 'this is a serious problem...'
<lotuspsychje> maybe they work on security, as it doesnt work for your ppa
<gsilva> I got a stop sign in the top bar
<gsilva> is that okayish?
<lotuspsychje> gsilva: that just means there's an issue with downloading updates, had it on 12.04 also
<gsilva> yes, if I click there I get the same error message in regard to spotify only
<lotuspsychje> maybe wait a few days and retry spotify
<gsilva> already rebooted the computer and everything seems working fine
<gsilva> Also, the spotify problem was only for their mobile apps
<lotuspsychje> yes but maybe they tighten security overall now
<lotuspsychje> you know how these things go
<cristian_c> gsilva, but keyboard and adapter are paired
<gsilva> have no idea how could that affect ubuntu's distribution, since it's not official for them
<cristian_c> gsilva, bluetooth is active
<gsilva> but nevermind, I'll wait
<cristian_c> gsilva, but I don't know how to enable the keyboard
<gsilva> Then I have no idea what's going on cristian_c :\
<cristian_c> ok
<gsilva> Perhaps it's not available for newer versions yet
<cristian_c> gsilva, I've not understood
<cristian_c> <gsilva> Perhaps it's not available for newer versions yet
<gsilva> well, 14.04 it's a new version yet
<cristian_c> gsilva, can you explin better this point? :-)
<cristian_c> *explain
<gsilva> fuck, my neighbors are doing some construction at their appartment... I swear to god I'm going to turn Led Zeppelin to the maximum at 2 am some day
<gsilva> Drilling at 8 am it's unfair...
<gsilva> Well, sometimes newer versions are not prepared for some peripherals like bluetooth drivers and stuff like that.
<counter> someone know to use gnome keyring or something similar in lubuntu ?
<cristian_c> gsilva, ok, but bluetooth drivers are generic
<cristian_c> not specific for a particular device
<cristian_c> driver are for the adapter, not device connected via bt
<gsilva> I have no ideia buddy, I'm not expert on those matters :\
<cristian_c> ok
<gsilva> sorry though
<cristian_c> no problem :)
<counter> I searched, and it looks like the same problem over here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1601632
<counter> seahorse says: Message: DNS-SD initialization failed: Daemon not running
<gsilva> reboot
<counter> I rebooted, same message again
<counter> has no one an idea? :/
<goarilla> does somebody in here know how to recreate the isolinux/bootlogo file
<goarilla> which arcane arguments do I need to pass to gfxboot
<SaXx__> Hey
<Platypus-Man> I got a very cryptic error, both on Lubuntu and regular Ubuntu.. any idea how to proceed from here? "??? ???" http://bildr.no/image/d3NjNGlJ.jpeg
<Platypus-Man> install target is a new notebook that came with Windows 8.1, but my uncle really disliked that OS... I've changed BIOS settings from UEFI to legacy mode, but that didn't help, also no Secure Boot or anything
<ianorlin> are you using 64 bit?
<Platypus-Man> yes,but it's a brand new laptop, so should be able to handle it
<ianorlin> good you should be using 64 bit for uefi have you gotten it to boot the cd or usb?
<Platypus-Man> using a USB thumbdrive, it doesn't have a CD-ROM
<Platypus-Man> used unetbootin to burn the iso (which was downloaded with bittorrent, so md5sum should be ok)
<Platypus-Man> and for the record, I've also tried to install from the boot menu, and also from the installer within the Live envrionment, but the same error appears
<comics_idees> can I run portable win apps in PlayOnLinux ?
<comics_idees> I have some portable apps that you just click the .exe file and they run without installation. Will those apps work in PlayOnLinux?
<comics_idees> I want to use those apps in lubuntu
<ianorlin> oh Platypus-Man I think this is a gpt/mbr issue since lubuntu expects a mbr when booted with legacy boot
<ianorlin> comics_idees: I don't know until you try some thinks work with play on linux and some do not
<Platypus-Man> don't know what it was pre-formatted as, (120 GB ssd), but shouldn't the installer format it regardless?
<ianorlin> I think it is usally installed uefi mode on windows 8
<ianorlin> lubuntu 64 bit will install in uefi mode so maybe switch to that and it may be able to
<Platypus-Man> ok, will try that
<Platypus-Man> still get the error
<Platypus-Man> on a whim I want to guess unetbootin casues the issue.. just remembered that on previous occasions when burning *buntu variants with unetbootin, I got unexpected install issues, but when burning the iso with *buntu's USB Startup Disk Creator or whatever it's called, it worked
<Platypus-Man> but sadly I don't have any GNU/Linux machines up and running right now
<Platypus-Man> if that's not it, I might have to check with BIOS updates.. though I've read about people getting it to work ootb with ie SlackWare
<Platypus-Man> after further digging, it was set up with RAID0.. I deleted the RAID array in BIOS, and changed a setting from RAID to AHCI
<Platypus-Man> *fingers crossed that it actually helps*
<Platypus-Man> success :D
<Platypus-Man> at least didn't get an error where I used to.. but, now I need to figure out RAID0 in *buntu, but Google will probably be enough help for that
<Platypus-Man> thanks for the support, I'll probably be back sooner or later with more issues :p
<silverlion> gn8 and tc
<silverlion> ;bye | all
<silverlion> ;bye all
#lubuntu 2014-05-30
<dubrewski> Is anyone around that might be able to answer a quick question for me?
<dubrewski> I am trying to install deft 8.1 from a USB thumb drive. Each time I get an error regarding usr/lib/ubiquity and then it will switch to running in live mode. I have checked md5 and tried different downloads and thumbdrives and it always ends the same. Can anyone help me out
<hyperair> w/j #cups
<hyperair> whoops
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I've purchased a Rii mini i8 bluetooth keyboard
<cristian_c> How can i enable the keyboard in lubuntu?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<cristian_c> I've paired it
<silverlion> aloha leszek ;)
<onla`> anyone have any idea why my monitor goes dark after 10mins idle, eventhough I have added xfce power manager in autostart and it does autostart and in its settings I have set monitors to go down after 28minutes
<onla`> there is the light locker settings gui also, which has the same settings I have set in xfce power manager.. blank screen after 27mins, switch off display after 35mins... yet it happens after 10mins
<gfredericks> I am having more trouble than I used to be getting these usb speakers to work
<gfredericks> (with audacious in particular, but I think at the moment they're not working with anything)
<gfredericks> the audio is coming out of the laptop speakers
<leszek> gfredericks: and when choosing output device in audacious it does not play anything ?
<gfredericks> leszek: what am I supposed to choose? pulseaudio is the first choice and it goes to laptop
<gfredericks> as does the second, also
<gfredericks> alsa*
<leszek> gfredericks: you have pulseaudio installed ?
<gfredericks> yes
<gfredericks> which is how I got it working in the first place
<gfredericks> but then it stopped working suddenly
<leszek> then I would recommend using pavucontrol for controlling it
<leszek> if it suddenly stopped maybe a pulseaudio restart helps
<gfredericks> so I'm on the output devices tab
<gfredericks> of pavucontrol
<leszek> and the usb stuff isn't showing ?
<gfredericks> (I just restarted my whole machine after asking the question)
<gfredericks> it is showing
<gfredericks> it's not clear how to switch to it
<gfredericks> the UI is ambiguous about this
<gfredericks> I've fiddled with this tab before and can't remember having a clue what I was doing
<gfredericks> the indicator showing current volume in each output shows the laptop speakers playing and the USB speakers silent
<gfredericks> (which is consistent with what I hear)
<gfredericks> the UI seems to tell me a lot _about_ both of the outputs, but doesn't ask me which one I want to use
<gfredericks> oooooh -- that is on the first tab
<gfredericks> (Playback)
<leszek> gfredericks: on the applications currently running tab you can rightclick on the application and choose the default output device
<gfredericks> successfully switched
<leszek> :)
<gfredericks> thanks for the help
<gfredericks> does anybody know if it's feasible to make audacious follow symlinks?
<Khaose-pc> i keep getting the error "the ext4 file system cration in partion #1 of scsi1 (0,0,0) (sda) failed im a noob so can someone help me? im going from linux mint to lubunu
<ianorlin> was this in partitioning the disk in installation?
<Khaose-pc> hello?
#lubuntu 2014-05-31
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I've purchased a Rii mini i8 bluetooth keyboard
<cristian_c> How can i enable the keyboard in lubuntu?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<cristian_c> I've paired it
<calmer-now> Hi!
<calmer-now> i had a misunderstanding with the installer and "replacing windows 7".
<TheSchaf> ?
<calmer-now> ok, i'll tell thee story. i though, "uh, version 14, the installer is so advanced it will detect the win7-system partition and any deactived partitions or truecrypt containers and will simply install lubuntu into that system-partition and leave everything else untoched", because it says "this will delete blah, blah, blah and any files".
<calmer-now> ok, everything in *nix is a file, i got it now.
<calmer-now> i am not the brightest, you see, so is there any program to recover something not diving too deep in computer-forensics?
<koell> some said lubuntu is dying =( https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lubuntu-users/2013-November/006187.html
<comics_idees> is there a way to run portable apps for windows (.exe files) in lubuntu?
<Victory> Hi can I please have some help with getting Ubuntu to install on my laptop
<Victory> i'm having a strange error i've never had on any other system
<Victory> anyone there?
<CodeV> Hi I'm having trouble installing Ubuntu onto my system I'm getting the error /init: line 7: can't open/ dev/ sr0: no medium found when i try and run it in safe mode I really don't understand as I've never had this problem before on other machines.
<CodeV> I'm  trying to boot off a USB using an iso.I've checked that the iso is not corrupt also
<lubuntu-livecd> userscripts.org down for maintenance or something?
 * wxl checks to see if this is #userscripts.org
<lubuntu-livecd> :-D
<lubuntu-livecd> tx 4 the suggestion
<ki7mt> Hellp all, Im trying to help someone that has a P4VP-MX motherboard, not sure if it's a 478 socket, celeron or what, should ask i suppose, but which ISO would be best to start off testing with?
<ianorlin> 32 bit it was before 64 bit
<ianorlin> if you want more info on processor you could run cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ki7mt> ianorlin, Ok, thank, yes Im sure it's not 64bit. was more worried about non pae-kernel support, I'll stat him off with the basic ISO, and go from there. Thanks.
<ianorlin> it has pae as is pentium 4
<ianorlin> not pentium m
<ki7mt> Ok thanks.
<ianorlin> hmm my kernel on a trusty system upgrading from raring to saucy to trusty seems to only want to boot the 3.11 kernel when truty uses 3.13 by default synaptic says I have a 3.13 kernel installed but it is not showing up in grub as a kernel to boot
<Unit193> 1. Make sure linux-image-generic (or linux-generic) is installed.  2. Run  sudo update-grub  and check the output for the 3.13 kernel.  3. grep /boot/grub/grub.cfg for 3.13
<Unit193> Do you have the grub menu hidden or have you changed /etc/default/grub to use the last selected device?
<ianorlin> grub menu is not hidden
<Unit193> (I personally like GRUB_DISABLE_SUBMENU=y too.)
<adam__> Having trouble with gnome-mplayer in lubuntu 14.04. NVIDIA Corporation G86M [GeForce 8400M GS] using nvidia 331.38 driver. Only changes to gnome-mplayer video output set to vdpau.
<adam__> Switch to fullscreen and try to seek and video goes black.
<adam__> Running mplayer -ao alsa -vo vdpau -vc ffmpeg12vdpau,ffh264vdpau,ffwmv3vdpau,ffvc1vdpau,ffodivx, filename.mkv from CLI make mplayer work as expected. In fact it is much more responsive and seeking is instant
<adam__> Why is gnome-mplayer having problems?
<ianorlin> #lubuntu-offtopic
<Hiro__> Hi, I'm trying to install Lubuntu on a laptop running Turion 64 x2 TL-50 (bought in 2008) Installation keeps stalling even though I've changed many settings around like noacpi, nomodeset.. I've tried both 32bit and 64bit, and tried ver12.04 and ver14.04 but not with much luck. Does anyone have an idea what else I can try? Has anyone succeeded in installing with on a similar laptop?
#lubuntu 2014-06-01
<dsfg> Lubuntu with LXQT 1 Wheer get?
<dsfg> where
<dsfg> hey?
<dsfg> i want lxqt
<Auctus> so on 14.04 wifi doesnt autodetect and the network manager doesnt start -- does wired ethernet still work automatically?
<cristian_c> Auctus, How have you verified this?
<cristian_c> *checked
<Auctus> what, that the wifi doesnt work? It didnt work for me and I googled and a lot of other people seem to acknowledge that wifi doesnt work in 14.04 unless you manually add a network by ssid or update nm-applet and start it?
<cristian_c> 'so on 14.04 wifi doesnt autodetect'
<cristian_c> Auctus, rfkill list
<Auctus> https://www.google.co.nz/search?q=lubuntu+14.04+wifi
<Auctus> ?
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cristian_c> Auctus, Paste the command output in pastebin
<Auctus> cristian_c, i dont have a problem, i was just asking if anyone knew if it was a network thing or a nm-applet thing
<Auctus> apparently its just that nm-applet doesnt start
<Auctus> http://mylinuxexplore.blogspot.co.nz/2014/04/lubuntu-1404-trusty-tahr-review-all.html
<Auctus> that guy says that ethernet works fine
<Auctus> so i'll assume thats true
<cristian_c> Auctus, so, does wifi is detected?
<Auctus> cristian_c, i guess if you start nm-applet from the terminal it is, but im trying to help my dad get a working computer and he doesnt know shit about the terminal :p
<cristian_c> Auctus, nm-applet is working
<Auctus> nm-applet doesnt autostart
<cristian_c> Auctus, Preferences
<cristian_c> Auctus, Defaul applications for LXSession
<cristian_c> *t
<Auctus> ya my dad is not gonna figure that out lol it should start by default on the ISO that every non-tech user gets
<Auctus> anyway he uses ethernet so i guess it'll be fine
<cristian_c> Auctus, Have you opened 'LXSession configuration'?
<Auctus> i think you might be missing my point
<cristian_c> lol
<Auctus> :p
<cristian_c> Auctus, I'm trying to help ypou
<cristian_c> *you
<cristian_c> if you want be helped
<cristian_c> *to be
<Auctus> i got my copy of lubuntu doing all the stuff i want i was just wondering about what works on the standard ISO without making any changes since its gonna burn to a CD with no persistence
<cristian_c> Auctus, but you've solved this problem?
<cristian_c> *do you have
<Auctus> for myself yes
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Auctus, How have you solved this?
<Auctus> sec trying to remember
<cristian_c> lol
<Auctus> updated lxsession from a ppa
<cristian_c> loool
<cristian_c> Auctus, this is not a good solution
<Auctus> um
<Auctus> anything that works is a good solution
<cristian_c> no
<Auctus> problem: I wasnt online
<Auctus> solution: I am now online
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Auctus, Have you opened 'LXSession configuration'?
<Auctus> anyway none of this is relevant if im dropping a lubuntu cd off at my dad's house since no configuration changes will remain when he reboots
<cristian_c> Auctus, select 'Core applications' tab
<cristian_c> Auctus, then write in 'Network GUI': nm-applet
<cristian_c> Auctus, finally, click on Reload
<cristian_c> Done.
<Auctus> hmm thats pretty easy, i would have done that, butwhen i googled it i saw the PPA thing first and did that
<cristian_c> Auctus, if you want make persistent this solution, you can select 'Autostart' tab
<cristian_c> Auctus, you have not the followed the right thing
<cristian_c> *done
<cristian_c> Auctus, in Autostart, go to 'Manual autostarted applications'
<cristian_c> write: nm-applet
<cristian_c> and click on Add
<cristian_c> Auctus, Done.
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> *to make
<onla`> grrh still can't get my monitor to turn off any other time than 10minutes from idle
<onla`> v@v-MS-7599:~$ sudo setterm -blank 30
<onla`> [sudo] password for v:
<onla`> v@v-MS-7599:~$ cat /sys/module/kernel/parameters/consoleblank
<onla`> 600
<onla`> setting blank time takes no effect?
<melodie> onla` what have you used?
<onla`> setterm
 * melodie hands xset to onla` 
<onla`> thanks
<melodie> onla` : 'xset s off &'
<melodie> and
<onla`> I found a new trick I'm in midst of trying though
<melodie> xset -dpms &
<melodie> just after
<melodie> then if you want to set up how much time (with some time) the string "xset dpms 0 0 600 &' sets it up to ten minutes, then I let you figure out the rest
<onla`> I write that down. Try it if not satisfied with this one I'm trying.. I edited grub to do consoleblank=0 at boot,but haven't bothered to boot yet
<onla`> ok
<melodie> I use these setups in the ~/.config/openbox/autostart of mine
<Bart_> Hello
<Bart_> I am wondering whatsni
<Bart_> What is the easiest to use application to automate torrent downloads in transmission
<Bart_> Something witha GUI preferably
<Bart_> No flexget
<Unit193> Doesn't transmission have an rss plugin?
<Bart_> Really?
<Bart_> Wait il double check
<Bart_> Nope it doesn't
<Bart_> I have version 2.82 btw
<onla`> anyone know a translator app, which translates selected text or copied text in a bubble or popup or such?
<onla`> is there a buffer somewhere that has x selection buffer's history
<teward> how efficiently would lubuntu 14.04 run in a VM environment as compared to Ubuntu 14.04?
 * ianorlin hasn't tried ubuntu 14.04 in a vm so I can't really compare the two
<Unit193> Lubuntu should do a fair amount better, partly due to less ram usage and partly less graphical power needed.
<ianorlin> and less disk input output
<Unit193> I haven't technically either, at least not for a while, but mainly because it tends to not like being put into a VM on here very well.
<onla`> okhay.. I installed http://www.soimort.org/google-translate-cli/ and xclip... I wonder how I can translate the clipboard content with the trs now with linux commands
<onla`> if I type in CLI trs bonjour, it will put to standard output the text hello
<onla`> hmhm
<onla`> xclip -i inputs text to CLI
<onla`> to clipboard
<onla`> d'oh.. I want to output with xclip -o .. but how I can put that trs bonjour there
<krytarik> onla`: trs "$(xclip -o)"
<onla`> v@v-MS-7599:~$ trs "$(xclip -o)"
<onla`> trs "$(xclip -o)"
<onla`> v@v-MS-7599:~$ xclip -o
<onla`> trs "$(xclip -o)"
<onla`> oh wait :)
<onla`> I used clipboard to to put that there
<onla`> yesh.. it does work :)
<onla`> now just put an alias... or maybe if I somehow put it so that every single time xclip -o changes, it will write the translation to a file, removing the older data from that file so it won't grow too big
<onla`> could that be hard?
<onla`> if (xclip -o changes){ clear file.txt; trs "$(xclip -o)" > file.txt ;  <-- something like that
<onla`> do I need to start comparing xclip -o and file.txt?
<onla`> hmm maybe that is unnecessary. I just want to automate as much as possible to translate a word on irc, preferably so that when I xclip -o a word, meaning that I double click it and select it, it has been stdouted on my other console window hmm
<onla`> so now I just select it and go to the other window and type my alias and hit enter... to remove that step, there should be some trigger to stdout the result from xclip -o changing
<unready> hi guys... I just installed lubuntu and want to get wifi working... drivers don't show under 'additional drivers'...I have downloaded them in a tar file - how do I go from here?
<Unit193> unready: What chipset?
<unready> I don't have the option to connect via cable at the moment...
<unready> broadcom
<Unit193> Sweet, did you see the offline guide?  Basically, use b43-fwcutter to install the file in the tarball.
<unready> no, i didnt see the guide and also googled unsuccesfully....
<unready> thanks!
<Unit193> !b42
<Unit193> !b43
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<unready> ubottu: thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<gfredericks> which program is responsible for audacious not responding to the special keyboard audio-control keys?
#lubuntu 2015-05-25
<penguin1263> An "inferior" 12-year old has taken control of this bouncer, have a nice day!
<Kilian]1> Hi, can someone tell me how long lubuntu 14.04 will be supported the wilie says for 3 years. But when was it released?
<hateball> year.month
<gsilvapt> Kilian]1, our LTS are for 2 years and yea, it was release on April, 2014
<Kilian]1> thanks
<Autoclesis> For USB mic I found pavucontrol package but not pulseaudio package on software center so what now
<rubiksmomo> Hey. What's the best way to restore access to the system after forgetting filesystem encryption password?
<genii> rubiksmomo: Remembering the password
<rubiksmomo> Then what's the 2nd best way?
<genii> rubiksmomo: If you need access to the data that was contained there, there is no other way. If you don't need the data there, just reinstall your operating system.
<rubiksmomo> That's what I thought. Thanks for confirmation.
<genii> rubiksmomo: You're welcome
<ianorlyn> rubiksmomo: I actually think writing down the encryption passphrase and putting it in a safe deposit box might be a good place for it as you would need both the bank key and your key to get access has the security of a bank to try and gain access and stealing things from a bank gets lots of cops after you
<rubiksmomo> How about having one half of the password at home and the other half in bank deposit box?
<ianorlyn> rubiksmomo: that would work too
<rubiksmomo> yey :)
<Fun> hi folks
<Fun> I downloaded lubuntu 14.04 lts
<Fun> however installed somehow is different
<Fun> DISKNAME  Lubuntu 14.04 LTS "Trusty Tahr" - Release amd64
<Fun> when I select guided partioning with LVM
<Fun> it says cand too many volumes exist already
<Fun> what to do?
<Fun> :D
<holstein> Fun: i would look at whatever im trying to do with my hard drive, and make sure its functioning properly
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> you can use a mini iso ^ or alternate iso, and add lubuntu packages *after* installation
<Fun> what is alternate iso?
<Fun> holstein:
<holstein> Fun: *not* the live iso, that may not provide you want you want, functionally
<holstein> what i would do is, use the smaller, mini iso, to get the 14.04 "base" installed, and hard drive setup as i want.. then, add what i want
<Fun> :)
<Fun> the standard one is live right?
<holstein> Fun: the normal one, you reported trying, which, is for standard desktop use, that may not have the functionality you want
<holstein> there are nother iso's for other things
<Fun>  I have use alt
<Fun> now downloading standard
<Fun> which one got live lubuntu 14.04?
<holstein> Fun: the mini iso is *quite* small.. you wont wait for it to download long
<holstein> its the shortest path to, 14.04, installed, as you want
<Fun> I want standard live
<Fun> :D
<Fun> hehe
<Fun> and ty
<holstein> Fun: you actually want the one that provides the installation you want
<holstein> Fun: which, is likely *not* the live one
<Fun> I recall having cd
<holstein> Fun: iso
<Fun> that was a live and also provided install
<Fun> yes iso
<holstein> Fun: you can use the iso on cd, usb, dvd. whatever
<Fun> yes
#lubuntu 2015-05-26
<Scanner> hello everybody
<Scanner> I have some trouble with my printer/scanner
<Scanner> it prints...which is fine
<Scanner> but doesn't scan
<LubuntuNewbie> hello everybody
<LubuntuNewbie> I got some trouble with my printer
<LubuntuNewbie> hello
<LubuntuNewbie> there
<LubuntuNewbie> :_( is anybody there?
<LubuntuNewbie> hello there
<LubuntuNewbie> is anybody here?
#lubuntu 2015-05-27
<nordin_> Hello guys, I did an update from terminal with Lubuntu 12.04. After some time updating I ended up with: http://ctrlv.it/id/1118/4038378819  Everything was good before the update. I did move /usr directory to another partition before the update.
<nordin_> Now it seems my /usr/lib/udef/ directory is empty.
<holstein> update? or distribution upgrade?
<nordin_> update
<holstein> are you now on 14.04? or just normal 12.04?
<nordin_> it boots ok, well, it gave me a message I forgot, but I had this since I move /usr to another partition, but the boot process from that is ok. That's why I can chat now with you :)
<nordin_> 12.04
<holstein> lubuntu 12.04 is not supported any longer
<holstein> i konw the 12.04 main repos will be up for a long time, so, you may be able to sort out the issue
<holstein> if it "boots ok", then, i would just use it
<holstein> any volunteer would be more helpful with *exact* messages, and errors.. but, i suggest upgrading to 14.04
<holstein> or, the latest 15.04
<nordin_> would it run well on eeepc 901?
<nordin_> it has 1 GB of ram
<holstein> it will be supported
<nordin_> hmm ok
<holstein> i run 15.04 on similar hardware.. but, 14.04 is LTS
<ianorlyn> yes I am pretty sure it will run on 1 GB of ram I was running on 512 mb about a year ago but then upgraded to a desktop so I could run virtual machines which is somehting that won't be realistic with 1 GB of ram
<nordin_> ok thnx
<holstein> i have an eeepc 900
<nordin_> cool
<holstein> 900mhz celeron, with a gig of ram.. runs most anything i put on it..
<nordin_> ok guys, thank you all
<holstein> cheers.. and good luck
<devilboy> Hello
<holstein> o/
<devilboy> I'm trying to install Lubuntu in a non-PAE machine with 256mb of ram and 30gb of hard drive, Will the alternate ISO do????
<devilboy> Im talking about a Dell Inspiron 600m Netbook
<devilboy> pretty slow
<holstein> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> i would use the mini iso ^
<holstein> start there, get an install working, and build up as needed
<devilboy> I was reading i need an Ethernet connection to be able to install the Minimal iso, how does that work? because im connected on a Mobile wifi hotspot, No ethernet available
<holstein> i just do the install
<holstein> i dont connect to anything.. i install, *then* i connect the machine wired, and install what i need
<holstein> if you cant do that, then, you can look at the minimal
<holstein> the alternate, i mean
<devilboy> Yeah, i don't have ethernet so i will just stick to the Alternate, Thanks a lot.
<holstein> regardless, i do the install *then* install updates, and other packages
#lubuntu 2015-05-28
<sparky> my distro upgrade got interrupted, it acually boots and i tried to run "sudo dpkg --configure -a" but i get an error in parsing some of the files
<holstein> sparky: ouch
<holstein> i know what i would do.. i dont like distro upgrades, anyways.. so, i would just backup, and fresh install.. i consider that the shortest path to a "clean" system
<holstein> otherwise, what file isnt "parsing?
<Unit193> sparky: Pastebin?
<sparky> yea just a sec
<sparky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11401877/
<Unit193> Welp.  Not seen that before.
<Unit193> I'd hesitate to blindly tell you to delete that file and try again, however it does appear corrupt.
<sparky> hm, ok... i guess ill do that
<sparky> seems to be finishing the installation, thanks for the suggestion. should've tried that :P
<Unit193> Heh, I'd have hesitated too.
<sparky> works great. thanks again, :)
<Unit193> Sure thing, glad to help.
<christine> hello everyone
<Guest19263> i have a issue with my battery indicator icon not showing on system tray anyone know what could be happening ?
<snellejongen23> hey guys
<snellejongen23> i'm having an odd problem, i have 2 pc's both the same intel extreme graphics
<snellejongen23> the first is a laptop with lubuntu, the second a desktop celeron with lubuntu
<snellejongen23> the laptop has no intel graphics drivers installed and the desktop has intel graphics drivers for linux
<snellejongen23> the laptop runs youtube fine, the desktop runs it choppy
<snellejongen23> alptop: pentium centrino 1,4gzh 512 MB,  desktop: 2.2 Ghz celeron 1GB Ram
<snellejongen23> could it be that it has nothing todo with the intel graphics, as the laptop has no graphics drivers installed?
<snellejongen23> and that the flash, movies run on the cpu as instead on the gpu for decoding
<hateball> snellejongen23: Flash is CPU intensive yes
<hateball> snellejongen23: What browser are you using to watch it in?
<hateball> Firefox uses an old Adobe npapi flash, chromium/chrome uses a newer flash that might have better performance
<hateball> snellejongen23: also you can go to youtube.com/html5 to make sure you're using that instead of flash
<snellejongen23> i use firefox for both
<snellejongen23> no flash addons
<snellejongen23> the desktop with the intel graphi drivers also had pepper flash installed
<snellejongen23> because i wanted to improve youtube decoding
<snellejongen23> i find it strange that the laptop with no intel graphics drivers, no pepepr flash install
<snellejongen23> runs it ok, and desktop with drivers, choppy flash , drivers + pepper flash, still choppy
<snellejongen23> for being clear, the desktop from the fresh lubuntu install has had no good youtube playback
<snellejongen23> both are newly installed
<snellejongen23> lubuntu
<snellejongen23> so my conslusion is : the laptop with no drivers, has no gpu playback, therefore relies on the cpu,
<snellejongen23> the desktop with drivers, tries to rely on the gpu but can't , therefor choppy playback
<snellejongen23> ??
<hateball> I dont use firefox myself so I dont know if it tries to use hardware acceleration
<hateball> if it does, perhaps there is a switch to turn off to force it to use cpu only
<hateball> for tests sake
<snellejongen23> you can in flash disable hardware acceleration
<snellejongen23> uncheck it
<snellejongen23> i'm going to test that now in firefox with flash on the desktop, uncheck the hardware acc. and check youtube
<snellejongen23> one moment
<hateball> well, make sure it's actually using flash and not html5 also...
<snellejongen23> yeah i right it to see if i see if it's using flash
<hateball> :)
<snellejongen23> *right click
<snellejongen23> awful playback :D
<snellejongen23> blocky and everything
<snellejongen23> i'm beginning to suspect gpu drivers
<snellejongen23> audio is ok tho
<snellejongen23> i think  my best bet is to just copy the laptop conditions and check from there
<snellejongen23> remove intel graphics drivers, flash and chrome
<snellejongen23> because if someone with a pentium 3 700 mhz and integrated graphics can watch youtube
<snellejongen23> surely i can
<snellejongen23> ive been making some progress
<snellejongen23> uninstalled graphics drivers, and now i'm getting video in minitube
<snellejongen23> and smooth playback
<snellejongen23> in it
<snellejongen23> so at least i can watch something
<snellejongen23> thank you all mighty linus
<belal122> hi
<belal122> I wonder if anyone has a fix for this:  Everytime I boot into Lubuntu, right after the nvidia splash screen, I get a black screen with dots on the top part of my screen.  I can see the mouse, but no desktop
<belal122> I have to press alt + ctrl + f7, to get to tty7 and then I'm able to log on with userID n password
<snellejongen23> have you reinstalled the nvidia drivers?
<snellejongen23> with the nvidia current
<belal122> it's a fresh install with the updated drivers
<snellejongen23> then i don't know
<belal122> :(  it's annoying as hell.  I wonder if there's a way to have it automatically go to TTY7 upon boot?
<wxl> no clue either, belal122, but you might want to check your logs, especially /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<snellejongen23> if you could paste it in pastebin for us to see
<belal122> that pc is not connected to internet.  :(
<belal122> I was trying to use it as a gaming pc for emulators.
<wxl> is that relevant?
<belal122> no i meant, i couldnt paste it into pastebin
<belal122> because it has no net connection
<wxl> that's what usb's are for :)
<belal122> lol...smart
<belal122> brb then
<snellejongen23> lol
<snellejongen23> and alto it isn't connected , i do recommed getting the latest packages because of bugfixes
<belal122> http://pastebin.com/jB5xYaUF
<belal122> that's the xorg.0.log , do u also want xorg.1.log?
<wxl> belal122: it's an older loger
<wxl> s/er//
<wxl> :/
<wxl> anyways nice xbox 360 wireless receiver :)
<wxl> so which nvidia driver is this?
<snellejongen23> 304.125
<snellejongen23> NVIDIA GLX Module  304.125  Mon Dec  1 20:21:57 PST 2014
<snellejongen23> as stated in the log
<wxl> not a nvidia whiz here but is that the appropriate one?
<wxl> i especially have no clue about proprietary drivers
<belal122> thanks.  Yeah the system is old: AMD64 Chip with nvidia 6150SE graphics, but couple that with the wireless 360 reciever, and it plays sega genesis games like a charm.
<belal122> I don't remember, but I had it installed some time ago and I remember getting the latest one at the time.
<belal122> just a few months ago
<wxl> well you can figure it out with lspci
<belal122> that will tell me the nvidia version?
<wxl> lspci -nnk | grep -iA 3 vga | grep driver
<snellejongen23> you can always try to reinstall the xserver-zorg
<snellejongen23> sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg
<snellejongen23> because right now i'm trouble shooting my intel graphics
<wxl> my guess is that you're NOT using nouveau
<wxl> as that version seems to match the latest version for that series on nvidia's site http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<wxl> more specifically http://www.nvidia.com/Download/driverResults.aspx/80133/en-us
<wxl> seems that there are such drivers are also provided in our own repos https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-304-update
<wxl> it seems that a bug similar to yours is awaiting a fix in those drivers https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-304-updates/+bug/1365695
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1365695 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-331-updates (Ubuntu Trusty) "No longer able to use GUI after update" [Critical,Triaged]
<wxl> looks like nouveau has no such problems
<wxl> to answer your question, belal122, click the button next to This bug affects 55 people. Does this bug affect you?  Edit
<wxl> also make sure to subscribe yourself to the bug
<wxl> you'll get the update when it's finally fixed
<wxl> but ultimately you're waiting on upstream (nvidia)
<wxl> which is to say you may be waiting a good long time :)
<snellejongen23> maybe you can search for a way you get into tty7 automaticly
<belal122> yeah, i have the same problem!
<belal122> by the way, i figured out one thing:  by purging the nvidia driver out, I can boot into lubuntu just fine with the free driver.  but trying to open Kega (the emulator), crashes the system.  I'm going to try to re-install the drivers and see if I get any result
<snellejongen23> i think purging is not the safest option
<snellejongen23> can anyone confirm?
<wxl> won't hurt
<snellejongen23> especially dealing with drivers , you want to use the safest method possible
<wxl> at least for that, because noveau is there by default
<nonyab> I am running Version-Kernel: Linux 3.2.0-83-generic (i686)
<nonyab> Compiled: #120-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 29 15:36:33 UTC 2015
<nonyab>  C Library: Unknown
<nonyab>  Default C Compiler: GNU C Compiler version 4.6.3 (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.6.3-1ubuntu5) Distribution: Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS :Desktop Environment: LXDE (Lubuntu) and it does not mount andriod sd card and so in file manager i have installed gmtp and all the other mtp tools yet all that comes up in file manager is the phone and tools for windows installer no sd card how can i make it do like ubuntu out of the box mount the sd card unless i take it out and put it in
<nonyab>  an adaptor
<wxl> nonyab: this may sound laughable, but try the original usb cord and/or different usb ports.
<nonyab> I have they all work the same but if i boot up live ubuntu it all works i like Lxle everything elese works even wireless
<wxl> nonyab: you have lxle?
<nonyab> yes
<wxl> nonyab: then i would suggest support at #lxle
<nonyab> There is none
<wxl> 1123 [Users #lxle]
<wxl> 1123 [@ChanServ] [ l33tSHIBE] [ Meetingb0t] [ wxl]
<wxl> 1123 -!- Irssi: #lxle: Total of 4 nicks [1 ops, 0 halfops, 0 voices, 3 normal]
<wxl> 1123 -!- Channel #lxle created Mon Mar 25 05:32:10 2013
<nonyab> yet they have on thier web site
<wxl> there *IS* one
<wxl> not many people there, admittedly
<wxl> i would suggest other avenues of support other than those related to lubuntu as it has been said time and time again that lxle is not lubuntu
<wxl> if they are going to provide the distro, they should provide support. otherwise, i'm not sure i see the value in it.
<nonyab> Free Live Help: Lubuntu IRC, LXLE IRC, Screencasts
<wxl> that's their assertion, not ours
<belal122> SUCCESS!!
<belal122> i found the solution!
<wxl> what 'twas?
<nonyab> oh well so much for finding a distro that provides everything I tried lubuntu and almost every othe distro and they all provide one thing or the other but  wireless
<belal122> ok, so the last thing i did was purge "nvidia *"  , then i went to ubuntuupdates.org and downloaded nvidia-346 i386 package...installed that and voila!
<wxl> nonyab: i have never had a device with wireless that didn't work in lubuntu
<belal122> when i rebooted, it worked
<wxl> great belal122
<belal122> thankx wxl!
<belal122> nonyab... lubuntu works.  probably nm-applet didn't load?
<belal122> i had the same problem when I borrowed a wifi dongle some months ago
<belal122> i inserted the wifi usb stick and i didn't get anything.  turns out, u have to go to the start up manager, and load "nm-applet"  to start by default
<belal122> once u do that...it will always boot up lubuntu with the network/wifi manager, so u can connect to net
<belal122> automatically
<nonyab> My wireless is a bcw4311
<wxl> !broadcom | nonyab
<ubottu> nonyab: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<nonyab> I know
<wxl> nonyab: …and?
<snellejongen23> i think i solved my intel extreme graphics problem
<snellejongen23> i installed all graphics drivers i don't need, ati radeon, matrox etc
<snellejongen23> vmware stuff, even tho i am not using vmware
<nonyab> I have used it  but lxle is so fast on load up and easy to do eye candy like to customize from boot up to shutdown
<wxl> nonyab: then why don't you figure out what customizations are needed to make it like that in lubuntu?
<snellejongen23> i mean i uninstalled lol
<belal122> new question:  is there anyway to boot up ubuntu/lubuntu without having it ask for userID/password?  i checked "never ask for password" in the users and group
<wxl> right makes sense nonyab
<snellejongen23> belal yes automatic login
<wxl> belal122: yeah, lightdm settings, which were, last time i checked, relatively undocumented (an ubuntu problem, not lubuntu)
<wxl> sorry i meant makes sense snellejongen23 :)
<wxl> !lightdm | belal122
<nonyab> just let me think about that i think last time i did live lubuntu no wireless
<wxl> oops
<wxl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM
<wxl> nonyab: broadcom stuff doesn't install by default. blame broadcom.
<belal122> thanks! gonna look it up now
<snellejongen23> for broadcom issues ---> http://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/installing-broadcom-wireless-drivers
<snellejongen23> second answer
<snellejongen23> also fixed my wireless today with dropouts
<snellejongen23> realtek chipset
<snellejongen23> first diables dnsmaq
<snellejongen23> disabled
<snellejongen23> and compiled a new driver, now no more issues
<snellejongen23> been working all day to get lubuntu working xD
<snellejongen23> so graphics working.check..wireless no more dropouts
<snellejongen23> only thing now is when i enable automatic connecting to wireless in networkmanager
<belal122> success number 2!!!  this worked, number 8: http://askubuntu.com/questions/51086/how-do-i-enable-auto-login-in-lightdm
<wxl> yay
<snellejongen23> i need to enter my password after login...
<belal122> lol i'm on a roll!
<snellejongen23> keyring is the culpit
<snellejongen23> found a big :d
<snellejongen23> bug
<wxl> !bugs | snellejongen23
<ubottu> snellejongen23: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<snellejongen23> i'm going to try and duplicate it with live cd
<snellejongen23> and some with the same version
<snellejongen23> keyring keeps asking for password with aumatic wireless
<snellejongen23> even when i check everyone can use this connection
#lubuntu 2015-05-29
<sebastian> helo, I just downloaded the ubuntu image
<sebastian> I am using ubuntu
<sebastian> how can I check that it was properly downloaded
<sebastian> on the console
<wxl> !md5 | sebastian
<ubottu> sebastian: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<wxl> …but remember this is #lubuntu not #ubuntu
<sebastian> but it´s a question about installing lubuntu!
<wxl> that makes sense, but you said:
<wxl> 1525 < sebastian:#lubuntu> helo, I just downloaded the ubuntu image
<wxl> sebastian: if the md5 passes, make sure to do the "cd" self-check when you get to the grub menu
<sebastian> oh lubuntu *
<sebastian> 606dce414efb491c5aaed24b4d269a2f  lubuntu-15.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<sebastian> is that correct for the 64 bit one?
<wxl> look where you downloaded it
<wxl> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/15.04/release/MD5SUMS
<wxl> 606dce414efb491c5aaed24b4d269a2f *lubuntu-15.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<wxl> seems like the one
<wxl> pro-tip: if you use zsync you won't have to manually check it or look for the md5
<wxl> !zsync | sebastian
<ubottu> sebastian: Use zsync to update your Ubuntu CD image without needing to download the parts that didn't change. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ZsyncCdImage
<sebastian> yep
<sebastian> right hash
<sebastian> ok
#lubuntu 2015-05-30
<sebastian> is there  a way of importing all of my bookmarks from firefox on ubuntu to lubuntu?
<holstein> sebastian: yes
<holstein> sebastian: lubuntu *is* ubuntu.. so, you can use the menu, in firefox, to export, then import.. or, save the .config file for firefox..
<sebastian> moo
<uio> Hello, sometimes when I boot the machine (lubuntu 14.04) it hangs, black (but illuminated) screen just before grub menu. If it doesn't hang, a little blinking underscore blinks a couple of times and then booting proceeds. But if the underscroe does not appear, then It hangs and I have to hard reboot. At which point it boots without fail, but has to pass by the grub options (which it normally doesn't....) any ideas would be most welcome
<Remoboth_> I keep trying to delete two applets in the lower-left start menu drop down bars..
<Remoboth_> But they keep coming back.
<Remoboth_> THey are stored in local/share/applications
<Remoboth_> And the yjust keep reappearing
<Remoboth_> Does anyone know of any method I Can delete them permanently?
<OmahLinux> Nothing could be remastered Lubuntu new distro?
<wxl> OmahLinux: huh?
<belal122> hi guys
<milosz96> hi, im using lubuntu on banana pi, and i wanted to set static up address. unfortunetly when i just edit /etc/network/interfaces like i was editing on raspberry pi eth0 disappears and doesn't work
<uio> Hello. Having some boot issues (hangs at illuminated black screen) with lubuntu 14.04 that I was not having when I used xubuntu. So.... I am planning on going to lubuntu 14.10 or 15.04. Any suggestions on which one might be more stable or better given the issue? Thanks.
<wxl> uio: all the same, but you sure the md5 is all good on the iso and the media pased the self-check?
<uio> wxl: Yeah, I think I checked that. It is just weird though... no boot issues with xubuntu, but quite often with lubuntu. I mean, once booted, lubuntu performs much better for my machine, but getting there can be annoying!
<wxl> uio: i can tell you i have not seen intermittent boot issues with either of them, any version
<wxl> and no bugs reflect as such either
<wxl> something is amiss with your system i'm sure
<uio> wxl: Any ideas on how to troubleshoot?
<wxl> uio: do you know if x is up when it is blank?
<uio> wxl: So, when I boot, about a fifth of the time, it will hang just before or after (not sure which) the grub menu. There is a black screen that is illuminated. At this point I must hard shutdown. When I reboot, the grub menu shows (even though it is set to 0 in the file). Then it boot normally. Also, restart seems to trigger it almost always.
#lubuntu 2015-05-31
<OmahLinux> how to remove abiword from lubuntu?
<holstein> OmahLinux: use the package manager of your choice
<holstein> i might simply try "sudo apt-get autoremove abiword" and read about what else is going to be removed, before applying.
<janolap1> hi there, I would like some help with compilation of a source. I have used bzr to get wahcad (bzr branch lp:wahcade), but what should I do next ?
<Julien_> Hello, The link to Lubuntu 15.04 is wrong (http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.10/release/lubuntu-15.04-desktop-amd64.iso) instead of http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/15.04/release/lubuntu-15.04-desktop-amd64.iso
#lubuntu 2016-05-30
<swift110> ok i need the screen to stop flashing
<tsimonq2> I had the same issue with me and I just had to wait
<tsimonq2> idk how to fix it
<swift110> lol
<n-iCe> hi
<n-iCe> hi
<tsimonq2> hello n-iCe
<n-iCe> :)
<Klausi69> Hello.
<n-iCe> hi
<Klausi69> Last week I installed Lubuntu 16.04 (64bit) for an elder colleague of mine (Acer Aspire One 722 netbook, ex Win7). After receiving the device, there is at least one problem with a text box I can't understand. Could you help me?
<n-iCe> maybe, what's the problem
<genii> A better description of the text box issue may help us to help you
<Klausi69> It's an effect I got by using terminal before: When writing some words (Thunderbird etc.) , suddenly a small text box is visible with the last letter on the upper right corner of my desktop.
<Klausi69> I assume this is a search box or something like that, perhaps a wrong shortcut.
<Klausi69> I've got a screenshot of the complete desktop with this small box.
<swift110> hey
<genii> Klausi69: Good, if you post a link to it, someone may recognize the issue
<Klausi69> Is Dropbox ok?
<AriMartti> http://picpaste.com ?
<Klausi69> http://picpaste.com/2016-05-29-214536_1366x768_scrot-1WOfrVms.jpg
<n-iCe> i
<n-iCe> hi
<swift110> hey n-iCe
<krytarik> Klausi69: That's what happens when the desktop is in focus and you type something.
<Klausi69> Hm. But the text should appear in the selected window (here: TB), not in a different small box. I can't understand the goal.
<genii> The text box you are typing into somehow is losing focus
<AriMartti> Klausi69: maybe your hand is touching the touchpad when writing
<AriMartti> and if pointer is not above the window you have written, you lose focus
<genii> Or you are moving the cursor somewhere outside of the box where you are typing, yes
<Klausi69> You mean this effect is a misuse of mine? This was my thought, too. I assumed an unwanted shortlink.
<AriMartti> maybe you have to fine tune synaptics driver or something
<AriMartti> so touchpad isn't so sensitive as is it now
<swift110> i need my scren to stop flashing
<swift110> glad i dont have epilepsy
<genii> Klausi69: What I normally do is after clicking into the text box where I want to type, I move the cursor to the other side of the box but not outside of it.
<AriMartti> swift110: update your display driver?
<krytarik> Klausi69: That'd only apply if you have enabled focus-follows-mouse anyway.
<AriMartti> krytarik: or if Klausi69 touches the touchpad when writing and it's too sensitive to get click by touch
<krytarik> Yeah, that too.
<Klausi69> krytarik: I didn't change the default settings
<swift110> AriMartti, how do I do that
<AriMartti> I don't have any lubuntu near my hands :)
<AriMartti> something like software and drivers
<Klausi69> Perhaps I should deactivate touchpad temporarily.
<AriMartti> do you have external mouse?
<Klausi69>      Yes
<AriMartti> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<AriMartti> maybe you have touchpad button in your fn+f5 or something so
<Klausi69> I would try "Disable touchpad while typing" on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Mouse
<Klausi69> Is this recommendable?
<extinct_potato> yup, it should work fine
<extinct_potato> maybe except it's a bit dangerous if you've got only touchpad
<Klausi69> I use an external mouse
<extinct_potato> Oh, so you should be safe and sound.
<extinct_potato> Go ahead and tick that option.
<Klausi69> Ok. This sounds good. I think this is a good hint. Thx a lot.
<extinct_potato> If you don't use touchpad at all you might as well disable it.
<extinct_potato> I did it, and I'm happy with it.
#lubuntu 2016-05-31
<Batshua> Okay, I am trying to save my housemate’s computer. The installs go fine, but then the system boots into busybox
<Batshua> I’m not sure what’s wrong, and I’m not getting much in the way of errors, just … it won’t boot?
<Batshua> Which is sorta the ultimate error. Or non-error.
<Batshua> Or something.
<swift110> he yall
<Leptospire> Hey folks. I need some help setting up a home media server's network connection. When I connect to my router via wifi I get internet but no network. When I connect to my router via ethernet I get network but not wifi. Can anyone help me? I am running lubuntu. Linksys can't seem to help me.
<tsimonq2> Leptospire: #ubuntu would probably be the best place for that :)
<Leptospire> tsimonq2: I will give it a shot
<tsimonq2> Leptospire: have a nice day :)
<Lugal> hi
<Lugal> why cant I just deinstall some package from lubuntu, like abiword or sylpheed?  why?
<wxl> Lugal: you can. just do it. lubuntu-desktop is just an index file.
<genii> Lugal: Remove lubuntu-desktop, then remove whatever subcomponent it installed that you don't want.
<swift110> ok
<swift110> i can put mate on lubuntu
<wxl> swift110: if you want to get really freaky, you could put compiz and unity on there, too.
<genii> heh
<swift110> yes
<Lugal> but why the fck i just cant remove packages and keep lubuntu-desktop?
<wxl> !language | Lugal
<ubottu> Lugal: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Lugal> what is that a dependency?
<Lugal> it was polite just wanted to be more precisely
<wxl> Lugal: the word you used between the and i is not consider polite by many people. it is those people that we seek not to offend.
<Lugal> ok sorry
<Lugal> so  why is lubuntu bound too all programms like mail client, abiword, pidgin, ....? why I cant customise my lubuntu?
<wxl> Lugal: as we said, you can. all you have to do in order to do so is to remove the lubuntu-desktop index file. it will not actually remove any packages.
<wxl> Lugal: even the description explains this. try `apt-cache show lubuntu-desktop | grep remove`
<wxl> incidentially, this is how ALL metapackages work.
<Lugal> and then I reinstall it?
<wxl> so kubuntu, mate, gnome, xubuntu, even ubuntu all have the same thing
<wxl> no you do not install it, unless you want those applications that you removed to return
<Lugal> :(
<genii> If you reinstall it, the system will want to upgrade it's dependencies , which are the programs you are trying to remove
<wxl> this is how things work not only all across ubuntu but all across debian as well
<Lugal> NO
<Lugal> its not in debian
<wxl> sure it is
<wxl> there's an lxqt metapackage
<wxl> works the same way
<Lugal> you can remove what u want but u can keep what u want there
<Lugal> whats the purpose of it? thats not how FOSS should work
<wxl> you can ask the apt maintainers if you like
<Lugal> I mean why lubuntu team wants me to use sylpheed?
<tsimonq2> !info lubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.65 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; powerpc; armhf)
<tsimonq2> !info lubuntu-core
<ubottu> lubuntu-core (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment - minimal installation. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.65 (xenial), package size 3 kB, installed size 14 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; powerpc; armhf)
<tsimonq2> I uninstall lubuntu-desktop and it leaves you with core
<tsimonq2> that takes out all of the preinstalled stuffa
<tsimonq2> *stuff
<tsimonq2> and there you go
<wxl> of course some underlying stuff is removed
<tsimonq2> yeah
<tsimonq2> but still
<wxl> you could, of course, just do a netinstall and only install the packages you want
<tsimonq2> I did that for a family computer
<tsimonq2> hah, been there done that :D
<wxl> there's a million ways to do this, as ther are across the foss world
<Lugal> with lubuntu core I still have desktop? and file manager?
<wxl> Lugal: `apt-cache show lubuntu-core` will show you exactly what's included
<wxl> of course if you ONLY want to remove sylpheed, all you have to do is `apt-get -y remove sylpheed`
<tsimonq2> there's another way to do that too wxl :D
<tsimonq2> http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/lubuntu-desktop
<tsimonq2> that gices decriptions for everything
<tsimonq2> *gives
<tsimonq2> Lugal: yep, that's correct
<wxl> btw install this in debian and then try to remove galculator then the lxde package (just a metapackage, as the description claims), will be removed
<wxl> https://packages.debian.org/jessie/lxde
<wxl> so there you go, same in debian
<tsimonq2> ^
<tsimonq2> Lugal: so lubuntu-desktop just has extra stuff, lubuntu-core can just be installed for a minimal, lightweight desktop
<Lugal> ok, thanks guys, I will deinstall lubuntu-desktop, I think its not needed
<tsimonq2> Lugal: like you said, that's FOSS ;)
<wxl> Lugal: the only thing you lose in removing it is the potential to pick up changes in lubuntu-desktop if anything about the seed changes. say we change mail clients, for example
<tsimonq2> ^ yeah that's a good point
<tsimonq2> Lugal: but if you always use the same applications and require specific ones, you should have no problem with removing lubuntu-desktop
<Lugal> can i just deinstall ntpd from my system?
<wxl> yep
<wxl> you can install or uninstall whatever you want
<Lugal> where do I find it? its not installed according to synaptics but its running according to netstat -tupan
<wxl> `dpkg -l | grep -i ntp` should help you find it
#lubuntu 2016-06-01
<n-iCe> hi
<stumped> Any ideas why I keep getting LVM not active yet using.....during sysinit...dev mapper...vg root...clean...recovering journal...orphaned inode etc?
<stumped> Oh, getting this at start up. Goes too fast for me to see everything.
<stumped> Going to ubuntu chat.
<swift110> hey all
<AriMartti> swift110: good afternoon
<swift110> how are you AriMartti
<AriMartti> i'm fine thanks
<swift110> im good AriMartti
<Gnjurac> hi
<Gnjurac> have 1 question  i tick to install property stuff while installing lubunto how to remove now this ugly flash
<Gnjurac> whats pacage name for flash
<Gnjurac> and when will lubuntu swich to  lxqt
<swift110> lol
<swift110> I added mate' to lubuntu
<krytarik> Gnjurac: "dpkg -l | grep 'flash'"
<Gnjurac> ok
<Gnjurac> lol name waz  flashplugin-installer
<Gnjurac> ok so whats pacage name for chromium pepper falsh
<n-iCe> hi
<arvie> How long should Lubuntu 16.04 LTS take to boot to blue screen?
<tntsp1> I'm installing Lubuntu on a Dell D800 and am having trouble with the graphics drivers. Certain pieces of text on the screen look fuzzy and are hard to read. I'm running 14.04.2 and the system is fully updated. I figured that the best way to solve the problem would be by installing the latest version of the nvidia drivers (96) for the particular graphics card in laptop (geforce go 4200). o
<tntsp1> I'm getting stopped by this error message:
<tntsp1> the kernel header file /lib/modules/3.16.0-30-generic/build/include/linux/version.h does not exist.
<tntsp1> Any advice on getting the drivers installed?
<genii> How was it that you installed the nvidia driver
<tntsp1> Downloaded the package from their website and went into a command line only mode with ctrl+alt+f2, disabled lightdm and x and ran the .run file from the command line.
<genii> So that's the reason.
<tntsp1> The installer insists that I install it that way, it won't install under just a standard terminal in x.
<tntsp1> What is the proper way to install the drivers?
<genii> tntsp1: To enable the "restricted" repository, and then install from the selection available there. The usual one would be nvidia-current
<colel> Nice, a community for Lubuntu. How do I upgrade from 15.10 to 16.04?
#lubuntu 2016-06-02
<tntsp1> sudo do-release-upgrade
<tntsp1> So, I installed nvidia current and the computer won't even boot. Advice?
<administrador> Hi, is there a way to switch from sound jack to HDMI? I can't find an answer online
<administrador> I have Lubuntu 14.04LTS
<ianorlin> administrador, easiest way for me is to install pavucontrol
<administrador> ianorlin, I hope it does not break my system...
<katya> nautilus
#lubuntu 2016-06-03
<Bertrano> Anyone have experience installing Lubuntu on a Chromebook using crouton?
#lubuntu 2016-06-04
<michael_> hi
<michael_> are some rpi developers here?
<michael_> i've some questions about p2p and widi (wifi-display/miracast) on the pi3
<michael_> if not, how to do/enable that on lubuntu as sink-server?
#lubuntu 2016-06-05
<guest5352> hi
<tonio> is there any how-to boot lubuntu from sd card?
<bipul> wxl, Around?
<pilne> hello all, i'm in a bit of a conundrum, and maybe i'm thinking too hard about it. I'd like to work in a qt based environment (to dev qt based apps, since i really feel qt5 is doing thing a lot more "right" than gtk3 for cross platform) and use ubuntu repos (because part of that goal is to dev for steam, and that is still what they recommend, an ubuntu base), but I can't get comfy with kubuntu, and lxqt just seems so up in the air in
<pilne> the ubuntu ecosystem. Is there someplace I can read and follow the progress of moving lubuntu to lxqt?
<pilne> i found the instructions on the wiki to give it all a shot, is the minimal image or server image a "better" approach to going about it?
<pilne> my instinct based on reading is that the only difference is that minimal will pull everything while installing, whereas server will need an update after because it is a more "full" image.
<pilne> i am not trying to be... difficult about this, I'd like to put my very limited abilities to use here and possibly help where I can.
<Kyle> Hello quick question. There are two Lubuntu sites, which one is the official one?
<swift110> hey all
<tsimonq2> o/ swift110
<swift110> how are you tsimonq2
<pilne> sorry if anyone answered after I left, the gf surprised me with some riverboat tour tickets.
<kilbith> hello, i just installed lubuntu and i'm a bit perplex about some things : 1. why pulseaudio ain't installed by default ?  2. how to permentaly disable the touchpad through a friendly manner (GUI) ?  3. why evince is installed by default whereas it's gtk3/gnome app and doesn't suit very well to LXDE ?
<kilbith> *permanently
<teward> permanently disabling the touchpad would involve unloading the driver from the kernel, or blacklisting the driver; neither can be done via the GUI sorry
<teward> i have no comment on the others
<kilbith> then why it's possible on Gnome ?
<teward> are you talking about something like on Windows where you can uncheck the "Enable Touchpad" option?  In LUbuntu that GUI isn't shipped I don't believe, but not all the GUI approaches to that have the same featuresets
<kilbith> yes, something like an horizontal "slider" that exists both on Windows and Gnome
<kilbith> for toggling on/off
#lubuntu 2017-05-29
<bzn-fob> I'm having an issue with a .desktop file. In short, I can go to terminal, /usr/bin/my-app <-- this works. But desktop entry with same exec location produces an error 'invalid desktop entry file'
<bzn-fob> The program is mnemosyne & I had to upgrade it. So, this is the cause, but I am not sure what I need to correct.
<bzn-fob> Launching from terminal, no prob. That's what is tripping me up. & the .desktop file is fine. Copied from my emacs.desktop, replaced necessary stuff
<meno> Hi
<meno> is there any ubuntu chess app i can install to play chess offline  ??
<xangua> meno: don't know the specific package name but gnome-games installs the classic ones
<LioneLL> Hi, how can i "put an image on desktop background" with right clic in Firefox Lubuntu 14.04 ? pls
<pavlushka> LioneLL: in Firefox Lubuntu 14.04 !!! (confused)
<LioneLL> Firefox running in Lubuntu 14.04 ..
<pavlushka> LioneLL: I only know one way to setup a desktop background, from desktop preferences and for that the pic need to be on the disk.
<LioneLL> ok thks,  my question is still asking ...  :)
<LioneLL> cause most desktops (Gnome,unity,win..) do that for years..
<remlap> New convert to lubuntu may seem silly but is there a way to switch on this, play multiple files by highlighting at once and pressing enter?
<remlap> anyone
<tsimonq2> remlap: Hi :)
<tsimonq2> remlap: I don't know an answer to your question, but if you don't get a response soon, I'd suggest emailing the lubuntu-users list linked in the topic :)
<remlap> Hi thanks tsimonq2
<remlap> Only thing I am mssing from Nautlius
<remlap> part from an I
<remlap> ha
<remlap> everything is so smooth and buttery fast with lubuntu
<remlap> I do have a high spec machine but this just makes it better
<tsimonq2> remlap: And by "play multiple files by highlighting at once and pressing enter" you mean like in PCManFM?
<remlap> yes
<tsimonq2> Have you tried it there? :)
<remlap> never thought that
<remlap> good idea
<remlap> i'll look at their documentation more
<remlap> https://github.com/lxde/pcmanfm-qt/issues/149
<remlap> qt version but still seems it maybe a feature to stop people opening multiple files
<tsimonq2> Only for the Qt version.
<tsimonq2> Have you tried it with the GTK version?
<remlap> I am using GTK it's the same
<remlap> I can get used to it or using the right click menu that works fine
<tsimonq2> PCManFM Qt is the Qt port, there's no guarantees that it's all there.
<tsimonq2> Ok :)
<hatchet> hello
<hatchet> currently downloading alternate version 64bit. usually with ubuntu flavors my ethernet and wifi are blacklisted. i have to edit modprobe blacklist file and comment out the b43 one and reboot. how annoying.
<hatchet> i currently running ubuntu mate and am having issues with firefox locking up after a few minutes. is this an issue with lubuntu as well?
<hatchet> hopefully firefox is not the default browsr
<tsimonq2> hatchet: That seems like a hardware-specific issue. I think the only way to figure that out is to try. :)
<tsimonq2> hatchet: And yes, the default browser is Firefox.
<tsimonq2> hatchet: Although you can easily install any browser you want. ;)
<hatchet> well my torrent is done. wish me luck
<tsimonq2> Ok :)
<tsimonq2> hatchet: If you have any issues, I'd suggest emailing the lubuntu-users list linked in the topic ;)
<hatchet> thanks
<tsimonq2> np, anytime hatchet :)
<hatchet> alright. see ya later
#lubuntu 2017-05-30
<orion2036> thank you very much for the huge work on lubuntu
<tsimonq2> orion2036: You are very welcome. :)
<orion2036> i am pleased to use it on my old dell d600
<tsimonq2> That's wonderful! :D
<tsimonq2> orion2036: Glad to hear. :)
<tsimonq2> orion2036: Please do let us know if you run into any issues. :)
<tsimonq2> orion2036: (either here or at the lubuntu-users mailing list listed in the description)
<orion2036> i had some issues with pae but it is well described on online help
<orion2036> and with the wifi chipset
<tsimonq2> Ok, glad to hear that was helpful
<orion2036> lubuntu is ecological too because old pcs can be reuse, like my dell d600
<tsimonq2> orion2036: Yep :D
<orion2036> keep up the good work :)
<orion2036> bye
<titan914> Just installed LUBuntu on a Dell XPS 13 9343 and I am unable to install the broadcom drivers for the wireless card as I would from a standard Ubuntu install. The only NIC it has is a wireless one. Any suggestions on how to get the drivers installed?
<tsimonq2> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<tsimonq2> Maybe? :)
<titan914> tsimonq2: lspci i dont have lspci and the drivers need dependencies to install. Not sure how to go about downloading them on this computer and installing them on the lubuntu.
<tsimonq2> titan914: What system are you on now?
<Bman_> how do I acess keybord shortcuts?
<tsimonq2> I guess Bman_ figured it out...
<titan914> tsimonq2: I'm on a windows 10 box at the moment.
<tsimonq2> titan914: Ok, what kind of dependencies does it need to install?
<titan914> tsimonq2: GCC is one for the Braodcom drivers that are on the ubuntu 16.04 boot disk.
<titan914> tsimonq2: Trying "sudo dkps -i *.deb"
<titan914> On the drivers.
<tsimonq2> titan914: What you can do is go to packages.ubuntu.com, download the deb files for each package onto a flash drive, put it in the computer, mount the drive, and run `sudo apt install ./*.deb` in the directory that has your deb files.
<titan914> tsimonq2: Awesome, thank you.
<tsimonq2> titan914: You're welcome. :)
<titan914> tsimonq2: So downloaded the GCC package and I cannot install the GCC package because I need the GCC package to install the GCC package. T_T
<tsimonq2> titan914: You have an exact error?
<hatchet> any simple solutions to disable touchpad tap to click?
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> howdy
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> is there any better monitor manager than lxrandr?
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> that offers necessary settings
<leszek> Shawn|i7-Q720M: you can try arandr
<leszek> it has the better UI imho. Though technically both are based on randr protocol so don't expect it to have tons of differences in terms of resolutions available or such
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> well I am looking for a gui to control xrandr's overscan and underscan stuff
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> no overscan settings in arandr?
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> is there an overscan gui?
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> I'm not finding any underscan fixes for lubuntu s-video output
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> if only resizing s-video would be easy
<leszek> I don't think there is a gui for this
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> why hasn't anyone implemented such :(
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> I want to elimiate the huge black border around my desktop on this analog 9" crt
<hateball> I imagine not too many still use s-video and/or 9" CRTs, hence the lack of such a GUI
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> ah
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> is there a transform helper?
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> for xrandr
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> I'm sure there are some people who still use analog CRTs
<hateball> Yep, probably not too many using it in combination with s-video is my guess tho
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> ah
<hateball> That said, it's probably fixable, I just... have no idea
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> I like that this laptop can output s-video
<hateball> what gpu/driver is it? intel?
<hateball> Shawn|i7-Q720M: a googling gives this https://newagesoldier.com/linux-hdmi-resize-screen-overscan-fix-ubuntu/
<hateball> dunno if it's applicable to your situation
<shawn|iCenD> heres this laptop's xrandr output https://hastebin.com/iremiqidin
<shawn|iCenD> no overscan command for svideo
<shawn|iCenD> thought I can try that
<shawn|iCenD> I did come across that, but left it
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> didn't really do anything
<hateball> Shawn|i7-Q720M: You may have better luck asking in a more general channel, like #ubuntu or even #linux
<hateball> Shawn|i7-Q720M: More active users and all that, since it's not really distro-specific
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> ah
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> why is your name hateball?
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> well, heres a picture https://s25.postimg.org/hns4fg6in/IMGP2254.jpg
<hateball> Shawn|i7-Q720M: It is one of the secrets of this universe
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> ah
<hateball> Yeah I understand the problem, it's just I havent used S-video in a decade+
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> I was wondering if it was aimed toward "ball" a fellow irc user
<hateball> It's just a handle
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> ah
<hateball> A lovehandle
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> lol
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> love certainly does not mean hate
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> stinkin arandr is causing window bleed between both displays
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> not very many seem to be familiar with s-video
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> arandr on lubuntu seems screwed up
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> I put them side by side, and my CRT is getting window bleed, and wont go full screen
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> from a window on the LVDS display
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> picture quality on the crt itself is fine
<kranthi_> hi
<kranthi_> anybody knows how I can enable compiz in lxde
<leszek> kranthi_: install it and run it with compiz --replace
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> hateball, I just did some testing with --transform, and it does not affect the black borders
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> no matter the munber I touch, the black borders remain
<LioneLL> Hi, how "put an image on desktop background" with right clic in Firefox/Lubuntu 14.04 ? pls
<kranthi_> .
<problem> hi my mouse cursor moves but won't click on anything i can use the keyboard .. the cursor has a hand icon and little chain links it happended as i was dragging a file from a zip archive to a folder
<problem> using the latest version of lubuntu
<problem> do I have to reisub?
<problem> everything else seems to be working fine but I don't really know how to navigate with the keyboard to restart
<problem> hello?
<problem> help!
<problem> i think its stuck on the grabbing icong
<problem> because the cursor hand a closed hand like a fist
<problem> looks similar to this
<problem> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2000507
<problem> i think i will reisub
<problem> except i don't have firefox open
<problem> oh well i did a shutdown but it looks like its a bug
<problem> cya
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> why doesn't xvidtune changes work?
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> whenever I try to make changes, it gives me that mode line error
<avid> hey
<avid> i've installed lubuntu today :)
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> https://s25.postimg.org/hfhz5ltkv/IMGP2281.jpg
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> the image is so small
<Justin__> Stupid install question:   I downloaded lubuntu 17.04 and burned the .iso to a DVD rom.   On the PC I am trying to install too.   I switched boot sequence to DC/DVDrom first, but it is not booting off DVDROM.  Instead it goes into my older existing ubuntu.   Is there a way I can install without booting, and instead, get into existing ubuntu OS and from there run and install the lubunu iso burned on DVD ROM?
<xangua> Justin__: did you burn it as image or file?
<wxl> Justin__: i'd double check the install. i'm sure if you made it so that it ONLY booted to cd/dvd, it would fail.
<wxl> s/install/image/
<Justin__> I downloaded and burned the image from a macbook.  I just right clicked the downloaded file and selected burn to disk.   I imagine that is not the right way to do it
<gregk> hello!  I'm hoping someone here will be kind enough to answer my questions
<gregk> 1- lubuntu is a "lighter ubuntu" for older, less capable machines like my dad's old P4 1ghz that struggles with windows xp?
<gregk> 2- lubuntu can be tried before installation, like the progenitor, from an ISO on a USB key?
<krytarik> gregk: Yes, yes. :)
<gregk> so I've DL'd the 32bit ISO; all I need to do is use rufus to make a bootable key and get to it?
<krytarik> Yeah, or any other tool that works.
<gregk> I'm reading the wiki...this seems too good to be true.  Dad'll stop calling for tech support I hope...once he wraps his head around it
<gregk> awesome, thank you!  you'll make a man who doesn't like to spend $ on "new" very happy
<gregk> oh yeah, it should be much snappier...P4@2.4GHz with 2GB Ram
#lubuntu 2017-05-31
<ZavocAndrosse> Hi! Anyone here well-versed in lubuntu 16.10?
<ZavocAndrosse> I just intalled it a little bit ago, switching to it from Ubuntu 16.04.
<ZavocAndrosse> It was WAY slower than lubuntu is.
<ZavocAndrosse> But I'm having the same issue I was having with the normal Ubuntu. It won't recognize any wifi networks
<ZavocAndrosse> And the terminal solution I found online doesn't work. I'm guessing because the driver's supposed to go in a different directory... but I don't know which one.
<ZavocAndrosse> Ummm... is anyone talking in here?
<ZavocAndrosse> Or is it just me???
<ZavocAndrosse> Anyone????
<ZavocAndrosse> Is anyone in here actually talking?
<ZavocAndrosse> Kinda need a little help here.
<ZavocAndrosse> And I'm pretty sure it's not an RTFM thing.
<ZavocAndrosse> Anyone talking?
<ZavocAndrosse> Out of 70 other people?
<hateball> oh they left
<kranthi> hi everyone
<hateball> hello
<kranthi> hi hateball
<ZavocAndrosse_> Hey! Is there anyone active here right now?
<ZavocAndrosse_> I'm having issues with Yakkety.
<ZavocAndrosse_> Need some help.
<ZavocAndrosse_> Anyone?
<genii> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<ZavocAndrosse_> OK, so I just installed 16.10 lubuntu, replacing my Ubuntu 16.04.
<ZavocAndrosse_> I'm running a Gateway MA3 with an AMD Turion 64 processor @ 2GHz, 2GB of RAM...
<ZavocAndrosse_> The NIC is a Broadcom BCM 4311 802.11b/g WLAN (14e4:4311)
<ZavocAndrosse_> The installation went smoothly aside from it not finding my NIC.
<ZavocAndrosse_> And now I can't even hardwire an internet connection, so any "sudo apt-get" commands are useless to me.
<ZavocAndrosse_> There was a solution that was working really well with Ubuntu 16.04, even though I had to spend some time in Terminal every time I booted.
<ZavocAndrosse_> A bit noobish to be writing shell scripts...
<ZavocAndrosse_> But now that solution I had before won't work.
<ZavocAndrosse_> I plugged in the Ethernet cable, and it won't even recognize THAT!
<ZavocAndrosse_> Kinda flailing in the wind. Any help?
<ZavocAndrosse_> Right on! Thanks for the help! *** yeah, right ***
<Walter__> Hello
<Walter__> Does anyone have Hulu or netflix working on lubuntu
<ZavocAndrosse_> Anyone in here live?
<Walter__> yes
<Walter__> any support persons available?
<GregK> this is probably the wrong place to ask this, but can I install the brave browser in Lubuntu?
<GregK> can I use a 64bit application on a 32bit install?
<GregK> (I think that's the bigger question...right?)
<donperignon> I want to change keyboard layout with Alt-shift but I cannot find the setting
<nibs> I'm running 17.04. I'd like to try out a different desktop environment. I installed KDE. I have no option to
<nibs> switch session. Please help
<krytarik> nibs: Nothing on the login screen, up top?
<nibs> nothing, anywhere. just username and password box.
<nibs> I've tried restarting, but that didn't help.
<krytarik> It's an icon on the top panel.
<nibs> I didn't see an icon. I'll try again soon, and report back.
<nibs> I found it this time on reboot. The icon is super small on a 14" 2560x1440 screen, and I just didn't see it before. THANK YOU krytarik!
<krytarik> Sure! :)
<nibs> Now all I need to do is figure out how to turn off my TrackPad so I can type. I have it turned off in the BIOS, because I only use the TrackPoint. Somehow, it is on anyway.
<nibs> Sorry, I've been using Lbuntu in a VM. It is nice to use it at full speed. Just these little annoyances.
<nibs> And that was easy with xinput. Delightful!
#lubuntu 2017-06-01
<studio-user935> Hi
<studio-user935> The ubuntu server chat banned me thinking I was another
<studio-user935> hi
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> howdy
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> why does my chrome window, on a fresh updated install break when transferring to an external monitor?+
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> every time I move google chrome from one monitor to my external monitor, it breaks
<pradeep> hello people. I replaced windows 10 with lubuntu last night on my laptop
<pradeep> and everything is hunky dory
<pradeep> except....my wifi is deadly slow
<pradeep> while ethernet is working fin
<pradeep> any help? thaks
<hateball> oops
<hateball> people have such little patience
<hateball> it is IRC after all
#lubuntu 2017-06-02
<RenegadeZed> hello
<RenegadeZed> can anyone point me in the right direction. after a fresh install of lubuntu from usb, my laptop screen's just go black
<RenegadeZed> toshiba satellite m70
<RenegadeZed> anyone can help? pretty please
<RenegadeZed> this channel doesn't provide much help.. why does the reddit even link to it?
<krytarik> RenegadeZed: You ask in the middle of American night and European morning - what do you expect?
<RenegadeZed> expected some help lol
<krytarik> Try in #ubuntu, might have more luck there right now.
<RenegadeZed> thanks
<RenegadeZed> way more people over there.. not much help tho
<lyn||ian> RenegadeZed,  after how long in waiting
<lyn||ian> like 15 minutes or immediately
<RenegadeZed> got 2 or 3 guys now trying to help me. took 20ish minutes.. all good now
<RenegadeZed> so far nothing worked
<RenegadeZed> i was able to boot from the usb, saw the desktop and all, installed from desktop
<RenegadeZed> then when booting from the installation on hard drive, black screen
<saschan> Hello from Cape Town!
<NinjaKirby> If I may ask a newbie question; every time I wish to view a text file from terminal, I can launch it with leafpad or something, but it runs "subsidiary" to the terminal itself. Is there any way to launch leafpad but still have a free/usable terminal?
<hateball> NinjaKirby: append &
<hateball> leafpad &
<hateball> that detaches it from the terminal
<NinjaKirby> Ah, yes, very good! Although then I run into a permission problem, hehe, I'll work it out I guess
<NinjaKirby> By the way, thank you hateball, you do not appear to be the ball of hate you claimeth to be.
<hateball> NinjaKirby: Heh :)
<hateball> NinjaKirby: You were saying something about permissions, so I'll just advise you to never run GUI apps with sudo
<hateball> before you break your system
<kdillard> can you tell me how fast your OS is when loading
<dill2096> can you tell me how fast your OS and the loading times
<RenegadeZed> how do i use my existing registered info to log into nickserver thingy
<pavlushka> RenegadeZed: there is a channel #freenode for this kind of stuff :)
<RenegadeZed> its ok, i managed
<pavlushka> wow
<RenegadeZed> anyone can help about black screen after fresh install? it booted fine from the usb "try" mode .. nomodeset doesn't do anything
<RenegadeZed> for a toshiba satellite m70
<pavlushka> RenegadeZed: I noticed you posted in #ubuntu about this and they are on it :) and its the subset of #ubuntu superset channel :)
<pavlushka> kinda
#lubuntu 2017-06-03
<raja> hi can any one help me
<Guest50176> hello
<Guest50176> im havin trouble with lubuntu
<micles> hiya
#lubuntu 2017-06-04
<Bernie__> hello, i just install lubuntu and i can not connect wifi
<Bernie__> hello, somebody can help me to connect to wifi in my laptop?
<isiswid> howdy
<isiswid> you can send me a PM and i can guess!
<Bernie__> hello, I want to install lubuntu on hp mini 1gh but i can not connect to wifi
<isiswid> do you have ethernet?
<isiswid> you can PM me if you are able to keep the noise down for others
<isiswid> if you can pull up your terminal, you can see all available network devices using the command: nmcli dev status
<Bernie__> this hp mini do not have connection to ethernet
<isiswid> oooo
<isiswid> yeah, try to see if ubuntu recognizes the wifi hardware using that command
<Bernie__> let me try
<isiswid> if it can't see the HW then we'll need to figure out why the HW driver is so angry ^.^
<Bernie__> no show any connection
<isiswid> ooook decent progress, so lubuntu can't recognize the HW
<isiswid> you can google your exact HP model to find out the wifi hardware that came with it
<isiswid> and then see if anyone online has posted any commentary about why the wifi adapter is so bunk
<isiswid> have you tried any other distros of linux? i don't know if it would be a lubuntu specific problem
<Bernie__> yes, I install Linux Mint and let me install the driver from cd installer, but lubunto not
<Bernie__> Linux Mint is to heavy for this pc
<isiswid> hmm, could you rip the files to USB?
<Bernie__> i can use a usb
<isiswid> im trying to think why there is a problem between distros
<Bernie__> I read in a webpage the Remix OS including wireless, Bluetooth, and audio and is a lightweight os
<isiswid> have you ever used lubuntu before? I'm on it right now :D
<isiswid> i love it to bits and have had so much success with it
<isiswid> even on laptops from the 90s haha
<Bernie__> i used Zorin and I like it, but the lightweight has the same problem with wifi drivers
<Bernie__> the problem with this hp mini do not have Ethernet connection
<isiswid> and it seems to have a funky wifi card too
<isiswid> i tried googling around for all the ubuntu wifi problems for you, not my field of specialty but an interesting problem
<isiswid> your HP mini is like a raspberry pi zero w ^.^ ahhahaah
<Bernie__> hahaha, this is a hp mini 1000 with just 1 gb ra
<Bernie__> with Intel Atom cpu n270 1.6ghz
<isiswid> apologies my friend, it's getting late here :) i hope you can find a solution to your wifi problem, good luck with all remix OS too if you try!
<Bernie__> ok, thank you so much, I will download Remix os
<Bernie__> thanks again
<jameson3> hi guys! I want to install libreoffice 5.3.3 and I downloaded libreoffice533_deb.tar.gz what should I do next?
<jameson3> I dont know how to continue
<jameson3> with installation in lubuntu
<jameson3> I tried to unzip that file but doew not create any .deb file
<jameson3> it creates a folder with name libreoffice_533_deb and this is not a .deb package
<jameson3> what should I do to install it?
<jameson3> anyone can help?
<jameson3> hi guys, anyone knows about hplip?
<jameson3> I cannot connect to site of hplip
<qswz> fun error, I tried to copy/paste a file in the trash, jst testing, the error is Operation not supported by backend
<Alboi> I'm running Windows XP32 SP3  - Celeron 2.53 GHz - 504MB RAM. I want to try out a Linux operating system. Any ideas which one I could instal?
<shawn|linux> anyone here tried anbox?
<teward> what's anbox lol
<shawn|linux> is it possible to downgrade lubuntu 17.04 to 16.04?
<teward> shawn|linux: is backing up your data, and then reinstalling 16.04 an option for you?  If not there's not really a way to downgrade.
<teward> or rather, not a *sane* way
<shawn|linux> no, its not an option right now
<shawn|linux> wel, I am trying a second option, recompiling anbox
#lubuntu 2018-05-28
<n-iCe> hi guys
<nice> Hello
<nice> how can I enable duplicate monitor
<n-iCe> Good all is working now.
<hehehe> hey hey
<hehehe> I can boot lenovo 100s from lubuntu usb stick
<hehehe> but wifi is not ythere
<hehehe> there
<hehehe> how to fix it...
<hehehe> D
<hehehe> :P
<leszek> hehehe: you need to find out which wifi chip you have
<hehehe> could be - Wireless card: RTL8723BS
<hehehe> checking moe
<hehehe> more
<leszek> oh thats the wifi card of death I fear
<hehehe> what do you mean?
<hehehe> RTL8723BS
<hehehe> yes
<hehehe> seems there is driver for it
<leszek> hehehe: yep pretty unreliable one last time I tried. Though you can check these instructions to try it out: https://github.com/hadess/rtl8723bs/wiki/RTL8723BS-module-building-instruction-for-Debian-GNU-Linux
#lubuntu 2018-05-29
<cmma> hi, I lubuntu 16 lts, what is the propper way to upgrade to 18 lts?
<tsimonq2> Wait until 18.04.1 is released. ;)
<cmma> why? 18.04 is not good to upgrade to?
<tsimonq2> It is, but that's when upgrades are enabled.
<tsimonq2> It allows us to work out any issues before releasing to LTS users.
<cmma> I see
<tsimonq2> Anyway, we'll announce it on Lubuntu.me when it's available.
<cmma> is that the only option? if I really wanted to upgrae to 18.04 there is no way?
<tsimonq2> You *can* if you want to.
<tsimonq2> sudo do-release-upgrade -d in the terminal.
<cmma> any risks doing so?
<tsimonq2> Not known at the moment, but if you do find anything, please do let us know.
<cmma> laright, I'll see what to do
<cmma> thanks a lot for the info
<tsimonq2> No problem. :)
<cmma> :)
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> (New chat photo, 640x640) https://i.imgur.com/Aak7z3L.jpg
<n-iCe> hi
<tsimonq2> hi
<n-iCe> bluetooth in linux sucks right
<wxl> no
<wxl> bluetooth sucks
<wxl> period
<tsimonq2> LOL
<tsimonq2> #truth
<wxl> i am not even joking
<lynorian> just like how all printers can be annoying
<wxl> good point, lynorian, but i'm pretty sure printers are worse
<tsimonq2> Graphics cards top it all off.
<n-iCe> I like bluetooth.
<n-iCe> I use bluetooth almost in everything.
<n-iCe> Phone, car, heasets, bike helmet, keyboard, mouse, speakers.
<n-iCe> But I can't make it work correctly in lubuntu
<wxl> n-iCe: all my bluetooth devices work fine and have. although sometimes audio can be particularly annoying.
 * lynorian has nothing bluetooth
<n-iCe> wxl: yeah can't connect my headsets
<wxl> n-iCe: sometimes the issue is the sound server. forgetting bluetooth devices, restarting the sound server, and re-pairing usually does the trick
<deskwizard> howdy!
<deskwizard> quick question this morning... when I run -> "sudo grub-install --bood-directory=/mnt/ubuntu/boot /dev/sda" (for example...) from a liveCD, it won't take into consideration modifications I make to /etc/default/grub (of the mounted install), correct?
<deskwizard> s/bood/boot/
<deskwizard> found a direction to hunt in, have a nice day :)
<igor_> Can i tweak lubuntu a little bit more after installing it on a laptop?
<igor_> Anybody here?
<DanielMota> hi guys, sorry if an stupid question. Where I can get Lubuntu-Next ISO?
<DanielMota> @Drone can you help?
<DanielMota> anyone?
<Soalex> I have a problem with he install of lubuntu
<Soalex> I displayed on screen: not READ DMA
<Soalex> Or something like that
<Soalex> I have try with 2 versions of lubuntu and 3 firmware
<isearch> hi
<wxl> hey
<ChunkzZ> was too slow wxl xD
 * wxl shrugs
<cimbakahn> Hello!
<cimbakahn> why do i have to type in my password every time i reboot lxde?
<cimbakahn> Can someone please help me?  When i reboot it is supposed to boot into my desktop, not ask me for my password.
<wxl> cimbakahn: what version?
<cimbakahn> 18.04
 * pavlushka guesses some misunderstaing
<pavlushka> cimbakahn: do you need to provide password on login after starting the system?
 * pavlushka talking about first boot not reboot
<wxl> you can go to the users and groups app and change it there
<cimbakahn> I reboot, and before i get to the desktop, there is a login box expecting me to put something in it.  I type in my password, and i go to desktop.
<wxl> ^^^
<cimbakahn> I will look there.
<pavlushka> wxl: shouldn't that be normal unless the user set to autologin?
<wxl> pavlushka: default is requiring a password
<pavlushka> wxl: yes and that default will also require the user to put password on every reboot, if I am not wrong.
<wxl> that's correct
<wxl> but if you make that one change, it will fix it
<pavlushka> cimbakahn: ^^
<wxl> however, one can set the autologin feature within the installer
<cimbakahn> I am there.  What now?  https://imgur.com/a/dMkmzlt
<wxl> @cimbakahn: click "change" next to "asked on login"
<cimbakahn> I sent the screenshot.  What do i do?
<cimbakahn> Ok.
<cimbakahn> Ok.  I will reboot to see if it works.  BRB.
<cimbakahn> Well.  That is still not what i expected, but it's better.
<wxl> what are you expecting?
<cimbakahn> There is a box with my name in it, and a button that reads 'login'.  I click that button, and shortly i'm at the desktop.
<cimbakahn> Well.  Usually i don't see a login screen at all because it just goes directly to the desktop.
<wxl> ok we have to poke lightdm
<cimbakahn> Do you mean this ----> https://imgur.com/a/6u7OgD0
<wxl> no, that won't do the trick
<cimbakahn> Ok.  What then?
<wxl> create a file /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/12-autologin.conf
<wxl> it should have this content:
<wxl> [Seat:*]
<wxl> autologin-user=your-login-name
<cimbakahn> Ok.  I found that folder, but there is nothing in it, so i guess i have to use leafpad to create a file inside it named '12-autologin.conf' , correct?
<wxl> i did say "create," yes :)
<cimbakahn> Like this ----> https://imgur.com/a/xLodnhx
<cimbakahn> Oh!  I had to remove the <wxl> , correct?
<Wafficus91> hi there, total linux noobie here, need help installing a MIDI based driver for my musical keyboard. https://github.com/hansfbaier/ultranova4linux
<Wafficus91> I did the "rules" section already. Does anyone know what i have to do with the .cpp files? or the make folder?
<wxl> cimbakahn: yeah i'm pretty sure that lightdm isn't programmed to expect my nick in there
<cimbakahn> HA!HA!HA!HA!
<wxl> Wafficus91: unfortunately you've just reached an area of difficulty. unless compiling your software yourself sounds like fun, you should try to find resources that exist within the ubuntu repositories
<wxl> oh and this requires JACK too
<Wafficus91> I see
<Wafficus91> yeah to be honest
<wxl> this is advanced stuff. can walk you through it, but it's not easy.
<Wafficus91> I'm a good super user
<Wafficus91> but this kind of thing is beyond me a little bit
<Wafficus91> I've written a couple of Python webscrapers
<Wafficus91> but I'm not sure what to do with drivers for stuff like this
<wxl> typically with compilation, this will do the trick:
<wxl> ./configure
<wxl> make
<wxl> make install
<wxl> *typically*
<Wafficus91> the only reason I resort to this is because there are only Windows and mac based drivers available for this keyboard
<Wafficus91> hmm gotcha
<Wafficus91> so change directory to that folder right
<Wafficus91> and type "./configure"
<Wafficus91> then "make install"
<Wafficus91> all in terminal right?
<wxl> yep
<wxl> none of this is going to work if you dont' have jack installed and that's a whole different ball of wax
<wxl> ideally for that, you have a real time kernel installed, too
<Wafficus91> I have jack installed thankfully
<Wafficus91> I think it came with LMSS
<wxl> i know lmss is jack capable but i didn't think it was jack-only
<wxl> even still you probably don't have it running, so you'll have to figure that part out too
<wxl> the command line is not very friendly :)
<cimbakahn> Ok.  I'll try it again.  BRB.
<Wafficus91> gotcha man, thanks for the details
<Wafficus91> I'll try those two commands
<Wafficus91> appreciate it much my dude
<wxl> np. good luck
<wxl> oh
<wxl> a word of warning: if there's other dependencies, you'll have to figure that out along the way :(
<Wafficus91> yeah I saw
<Wafficus91> it did ask for jack
<wxl> oh and qjackctl should help you
<Wafficus91> as you predicted
<Wafficus91> jack and liblo are missing
<wxl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/What%20is%20JACK
<Wafficus91> so maybe i'll try apt install
<wxl> yes, that, in general
<wxl> but you'll need the -dev packages since what it needs are libraries to use for compilation rather than the binaries themselves
<wxl> and THAT is the part of compilation that really sucks :)
<Wafficus91> oh aarons
<Wafficus91> I saw that sorry though it was spam
<Wafficus91> do that again, never pm'd on Hexchat
<Wafficus91> gotcha
<cimbakahn> Ok.  Looks like it works now.  Thank you very much wxl!
#lubuntu 2018-05-30
<wefour> does anyone know how to run stellarium on lubuntu?
<wefour> is this room dead?
<wefour> LO AND BEHOLD!! CQ
<tsimonq2> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<tsimonq2> wefour: sudo apt install stellarium
<tsimonq2> Then run it like normal. :)
<wefour> ooh, for a second, we thought..Anyways, we're pass the installation.
<tsimonq2> OK, did you figure it out?
<wefour> What we get is this opengl error.
<wefour> Oops... Insufficient OpenGL version. Please update drivers, or graphics hardware
<wefour> Detected: OpenGL "1.5"
<wefour> Driver version string: "1.5 Mesa 18.0.0-rc5"
<wefour> GL vendor is "nouveau"
<wefour> GL renderer is "NV34"
<wefour> and that's the bulk of it.
<wefour> It runs on my ubuntu 16.04, with the Nouveau driver.
<wefour> we always come with these difficult questions!
<wefour> Here is another question: When installing lubuntu on multi os system, you're given the choice of erasing all oses, or installing alongside.
<wefour> Hello?
<wefour> Are you all sleeping again?
<danboid> I've just booted the latest lubuntu daily under qemu. When I try dragging an app from the start menu to the quicklaunch widget, I don't always get the shortcut I want. Most of the time it creates a launcher for a different app
<danboid> known bug?
#lubuntu 2018-05-31
<fishcooker> how to disable pcmanfm-qt take over the usb removable disk action.... i want to old pcmanfm take over the role
#lubuntu 2018-06-01
<n-iCe> hi
<zar__> where can i download for network driver
<zar__> where can i download for network driver?
<diogenes_> zar__, driver manager
<zar__> where can i find that thing?
<diogenes_> probably in the menu
<zar__> no driver manager
<zar__> im newbie in LUBUNTU OS please guide me
<JohnDoe_71Rus> zar__: version lubuntu?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://i.stack.imgur.com/Buo87.png
<zar__> 16.04
<zar__> cant detect TPLINK 3468
<JohnDoe_71Rus> check /etc/default/grub line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=. need GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="splash quiet nolapic"
<zar__> https://imgur.com/a/1SNxMOV
<JohnDoe_71Rus> zar__: paste to https://paste.ubuntu.com/ output ip addr
<JohnDoe_71Rus> or ifconfig -a
<zar__> https://imgur.com/a/QJFFI2i
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ens34 is TPLINK 3468?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> you got ip
<zar__> when i connect my cable for internet no connection
<zar__> do i need driver to install?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 192.168.1.* is you home net?
<quxgyver> How do I report Lubuntu bugs?
<zar__> 192.168.1.* in work sir
<JohnDoe_71Rus> but this is your target net. if yes, you no need additional driver to TPLINK 3468 it work
<zar__> yes sir but why cant connect to internet?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> :) now you need configure network
<zar__> how to configure?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> do you have ping google.com for example
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html.en
<zar__> thank you for guiding me sir johnDoe_71Rus
<quxgyver> How do you create a desktop shortcut to a folder with pcmanfm? I've found guides online but none of them work or are applicable.
<quxgyver> Nvm, found out how to do symlinks.
<n-iCe> hi
<diogenes_> hi
<Thedarkb> I'm having terrible trouble with sleep.
<doop> Hi folks. I'm installing lubuntu 18.04 on an old PC that I want to give away. Is there a way to install lubuntu so that it only asks to create a user/password on first boot rather than before installing the system? Thanks
<krytarik> doop: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu_OEM_Installer_Overview
<doop> krytarik: thank you
#lubuntu 2018-06-02
<cimbakahn> Hello Everyone!
<cimbakahn> How can i uninstall GPicView & galculator without removing lxde?
<cimbakahn> I already have mirage & qalculate.
<Teggun> Hello everyone, i have a quick question about the "indicator applets" taskbar applet, is it possible to make it so that the icons are more compact, more close together, the spacing in between icons seem a bit excessive for my taste, plus it doesn't match the spacing that the "system tray" applet has, just wondering if it was possible to tweak this in any way somehow.
<Teggun> Also sometimes when a program is launched that would go into the indicator applets it creates a ton of icons instead of just one and it fills the panel, is this a common occurrence?
#lubuntu 2019-05-27
<guiverc> fishcooker, Ubuntu only supports LTS to next LTS, or to next release (so 18.04 to 18.10, 18.10 to 19.04), Lubuntu however noted  "The most major and notable problem is that upgrading Lubuntu from 18.04 to 18.10 causes a fair amount of issues. Therefore, we are not officially supporting this upgrade path at this time, however we have prepared a page in the Lubuntu Manual which can help address the problems that arise after the upgrade."  (from
<guiverc> official release notes for 18.10)
<josephworks> hi
<graph> hello
<graph> I would like to ask on what version of Debian based Ubuntu 18.04LTS?
<graph> Debian 9?
<graph> Lubuntu 18.04 LTS Bionic Beaver is Debian 9 Stretch?
<graph> Please help
<graph> Somebody could help me and answer?
<graph> Lubuntu 18.04 LTS Bionic Beaver is based on Debian 9 Stretch?
<graph> Do you know??
<tomreyn> graph: ubuntu is separate from debian. many, but not all, packages are synced to ubuntu from debian testing (i think, surely not stable) irregularly
<tomreyn> so this happens before an ubuntu release, and then these packages are maintained by ubuntu
<sappheiros> graph: try #ubuntu also
<Honno> Hey where are lubuntu keybinds stored? ie where would I got to edit them in dconf editor? lxhotkeys is broken for me (no scrolling)
<Honno> Seemingly where they're stored for ubuntu doesnt change the keybinds (/org/gnome/desktop/wm/keybinds), so I suppose thats just a relic?
<fishcooker> is lubuntu boot option include toram mode?
#lubuntu 2019-05-28
<lubuntu_> ciao!
<uebgielle> Hello. I have Lubuntu 18.04 (all updates done). This site [www.betterthanchess.com] does not work. "it requires an up-to.date browser supporting WebGL"
<wxl> LTS versions DO NOT have the latest software
<uebgielle> Is there a solution?
<wxl> install the latest version of lubuntu for one thing
<uebgielle> Doesn't Firefox have to be always up-to-date to be safeonline?
<uebgielle> I need LTS
<wxl> sure, but that doesn't mean every version includes the technology in the latest version
<diogenes_> uebgielle, works for me on Falkon, sudo apt install falkon
<wxl> then you could build firefox yourself
<wxl> diogenes_: on 18.04?
<uebgielle> Falkon is another browser?
<wxl> yep
<diogenes_> wxl, nah but it should be workin because it's compilled with prorietary codecs.
<uebgielle> Is it possible that the issue will be solved with the coming updates (of 18.04) ?
<wxl> diogenes_: "should"
<wxl> uebgielle: no.
<uebgielle> Ok i get it, thanks to both
<uebgielle> Another unrelated question: when you do printscreen how do you get the screeenshots to go somewhere else (not in home folder, but in a specified one)?
<wxl> the same place every time?
<uebgielle> yes
<wxl> in your ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu.xml (i think that's the filename), revise the shortcut for printscreen to call `scrot -e 'mv $f /path/to/wherever/you/want'` instead of just `scrot`
<uebgielle> by default
<uebgielle> i need to do it for each user?
<wxl> yeah one way or another
<wxl> local configs will always trump global ones
<uebgielle> So i can do it just one time globally? (how?)
<wxl> well there is a global config, but like i said, if there's a local config, it will overwrite that
<wxl> so you would have to remove the printscreen definition from every user file in order for the global config definition to make a difference
<uebgielle> Ahh, ok, i understand
<wxl> by the way
<wxl> i'm not sure that dollar sign might not need to be escaped
<uebgielle> I don't understand
<wxl> it might be better to make a script for that and call it from there instead
<uebgielle> I am a beginner
<wxl> yeah well you're asking for something complex, so time to grow XD
<wxl> open up the terminal and type `echo TERMINAL` and then type `echo $TERMINAL`
<wxl> you'll note that the first replies "TERMINAL" while the second will give you something like "xterm"
<wxl> that's because the dollar sign is a special character that when interpreted tells the system to return the value of the TERMINAL variable
<wxl> on the other hand if you do `echo \$TERMINAL` you'll get "$TERMINAL"
<wxl> that's escaping the dollar sign
<wxl> openbox (that's the configuration you're messing with) has its own parsing scheme that is not well described, so i'm not sure it's going to behave correctly
<uebgielle> Can i cause big problems?
<wxl> so instead make a script somewhere that calls the scrot the way that it needs to be called and in the openbox config, just call that script
<wxl> that way there's no parsing that openbox needs to do
<uebgielle> How do i make that script?
<wxl> well, if not having your screenshots is a big problem, yes XD
<wxl> open your favorite editor, and enter the following:
<wxl> #!/bin/bash
<wxl> scrot -e 'mv $f /path/to/the/location/you/want'
<wxl> save it somewhere locally for now
<wxl> (in your home)
<wxl> i assume you want this to be accessible globally, so do `sudo mv /path/to/script /usr/local/bin/scriptname`
<wxl> then make it executable: `sudo chmod +x /usr/local/bin/scriptname`
<wxl> then edit the openbox config so that the printscreen configuration calls /usr/local/bin/scriptname
<uebgielle> Thanks, I will try, but seems quite out of reach for beginner
<wxl> all of this is much easier in 19.04
<uebgielle> Why do files in the home folder of Lubuntu behave differently from the other folders? (when you move them out it creates a shortcut...)
<wxl> huh?
<uebgielle> Yes, when you take it with the mouse and put it on the desktop or anywhere it doesnot move the file (like for files in all other folders) but only creates a shortcut
<wxl> uebgielle: for some strange reason it seems the default behavior when moving to the desktop is not the same when moving to other folders. you can use ctrl to copy or shift to move
<uebgielle> wxl: no way to adjust it?
<uebgielle> no way to fix it?
<uebgielle> and last question - thank you for all your help
<uebgielle> What is the best way to create a shared folder? (one where all users have access and files are available to all)
<uebgielle> wxl: if you cannot answer soon, i will check the log later because i have to go, thank you for all your help
<wxl> no, there's no way i know to adjust it
<wxl> shared folder: put it on the root somewhere and set the permissions accordingly.
<wxl> oh i'm sorry, there's a way to adjust it/fix the problem: use 19.04 (sense a theme yet?)
<tomreyn> the reason this website won't have worked will have been that webgl support was disabled in firefox (by the user, it's enabled by default).
<tomreyn> about:config -> search for "webgl", inspect bold preferences.
<fishcooker> thanks guiverc for pointing the the upgrading issue i'll give the lubuntu dingo a try on the next provision
<lubot> ShiBonCip was added by: ShiBonCip
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> @wxl [<wxl> all of this is much easier in 19.04], you're evangelist of lxqt :D
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> err *dingo
<wxl> @ShiBonCip you had it right the first time :)
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> lxqt is future, but i hope the GTK too
<wxl> nope
#lubuntu 2019-05-29
<wxl> i mean gtk has a future (not a particular bright one if you ask me, but whatever) but lxde really doesn't
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> any reference for your point of view?
<wxl> yeah, they don't fix their bugs, development is almost halted to a stand still, and they're not gtk3 compliant
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> i still use lxde for 18.04 for reliability esp on old box
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> oh noted, afaik the gtk3 is a toolkit for developing the  lxde ... then lxde still use old gtk … cmiiw
<wxl> gtk3 is the latest version of the toolkit that lxde is built on, but lxde doesn't use it
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> what's the main reason?
<wxl> well A. it's hard, especially when you want to make it low-resource usage and B. their main developer left. see also https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GTK#Criticism
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> looks like an one man show
<wxl> also fyi GTK4 is on the horizon
<wxl> so they're way behind the times
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> Hong Jen Yee, developer of LXDE (the GTK version of which will be dropped and all efforts focused on the Qt port[30]), expressed disdain for version 3 of the GTK toolkit's radical API changes and increased memory usage, and ported PCMan File Manager (PCManFM) to Qt. PCManFM is being developed with a GTK and with a Qt backend at the
<lubot> same time.[31]
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> @ShiBonCip [Hong Jen Yee, developer of LXDE (the GTK version of which will be dropped and al …], that's why i got two kind of pcmanfm
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> on 16.04 box
<wxl> 64% complete on GTK4 https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gtk/milestones/1
<wxl> they just released 3.96.0 earlier this month, so they're running out of numbers quickly XD
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> @ShiBonCip [on 16.04 box], looks like here i have gtk3 installed … <pre> … ii  libgtk-3-0:amd64                              3.18.9-1ubuntu3.3                                         amd64        GTK+ graphical user interface library            ii  libgtk-3-bin                                  3.18.9-1ubuntu3.3
<lubot>                        amd64        programs for the GTK+ graphical user interface li … brary                                                                   </pre>
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> ```ii  libgtk-3-0:amd64                              3.18.9-1ubuntu3.3                                         amd64        GTK+ graphical user interface library            ii  libgtk-3-bin                                  3.18.9-1ubuntu3.3                                         amd64        programs for the GTK+ graphical user int
<lubot> erface li … brary```
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> @wxl [<wxl> they just released 3.96.0 earlier this month, so they're running out of nu …], that's means they are still developing
<lynorian> well they could do .991
<wxl> heh yep
<wxl> also the gtk developers are insane. proof: https://blogs.gnome.org/desrt/2016/06/13/gtk-4-0-is-not-gtk-4/
<wxl> tl;dr "GTK 4" doesn't land until about 18 months after the release of 4.0, as 4.6
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> ahhh ic ... that's why pidgin is overthrown from the irc client because of this GTK things
<wxl> LXQt uses Qt. so we've worked hard at trying to use Qt apps.
<wxl> theming is way easier that way too
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> @wxl [<wxl> LXQt uses Qt. so we've worked hard at trying to use Qt apps.], make sense
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> btw /dev/sdb1       1.6G  1.6G     0 100% /media/chika.tambun/Lubuntu 19.04 amd64 ... the disk complain abt read only ... is it normal?
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> afaik the disk capacity is over 10Gb
<wxl> depends on how you mounted it but you won't be writing to it very easily if it's 100% full XD
<wxl> sdb represents the DISK, but sdb1 represents a PARTITION of that disk
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> strange partition after usb-disk-creator
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> it's just 32GB usb flashdisk
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> wonder is it still bootable
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> @ShiBonCip [strange partition after usb-disk-creator], is it normal?
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> @ShiBonCip [strange partition after usb-disk-creator], last time for installation from usb disk ... what's the tool for creating the installer wxl?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> hi. i have nettop acer ao725 with lubuntu 18.04. On boot the touchpad is disabled and i need press Fn+F7 to enable it. how to enable touchpad at boot ?
<wxl> d/back
<wxl> oops
<lubot> <teward001> fail, wxl.  :P
<wxl> @ShiBonCip i use `dd` :)
<sappheiros> when i press f11 terminal enters fullscreen but when i click view the rectangle is not filled blue
<sappheiros> it is only filled blue if i click fullscreen from the menu item there.
<sappheiros> is this a bug or a feature?
<wxl> version?
<sappheiros> wxl: QTerminal 0.9.0
<wxl> so lubuntu 19.04 then
<sappheiros> 19.10 i think
<wxl> you're using the unreleased development version?
 * sappheiros checks how to check ubuntu version
<sappheiros> ohhhhhh
<wxl> lsb_release -a
<sappheiros> 18.10 i guess i meant ... lol since it's not october yet ... i'll try that command now, thanks, sorry
<wxl> 18.10 is EoL. you need to upgrade to 19.04
<sappheiros> oops. i think i hit ctrl+shift+t and instead of opening a new tab it closed weechat returning to prompt ... yes, 18.10 cosmic.
<sappheiros> i tried full upgrade clicking in muon package manager -- why can't i upgrade to 19.04 through the muon package manager "full upgrade" button?
<sappheiros> thank you for alerting me to this new release
<sappheiros> you prefer we use LXQt rather than 18.04 LTS's LXDE, right?
<sappheiros> i mean, would it help you develop it if we did?
<sappheiros> (i have 32-bit computer)
<wxl> sappheiros: muon's for updating packages, not updating versions of the whole os.
<wxl> and yes, you should use lxqt. lxde is dead in the water any way you cut it.
<sappheiros> are the developers happy about this? or does it feel like "all that work has been made obsolete"?
<wxl> !32-bit | sappheiros
<wxl> ugh
<wxl> !32
<wxl> !32bit
<ubottu> Lubuntu 18.04 LTS is the last version to support 32-bit processors & will be supported until 2021. Support is highly limited, as we no longer provide images nor test packages for 32-bit. No other Ubuntu flavor offers 32-bit support. Discussion has been had to remove 32-bit packages from the archive. If `grep lm /proc/cpuinfo` succeeds, use 64-bit.
<wxl> that
<sappheiros> oh, darn.
<sappheiros> last i read, i think from the lubuntu.me site, "32-bit users are needed, and development may cease if there aren't enough giving feedback"
<wxl> i'm going to have a party when 18.04 support ends
<sappheiros> lol
<wxl> i am so happy to wash my hands of lxde
<sappheiros> so then the decision was made after all, huh? ...
<sappheiros> oh really?
<wxl> uh yeah, it's on the blog
<wxl> https://lubuntu.me/sunsetting-i386/
<sappheiros> thanks
<sappheiros> so should i _downgrade_ from 18.10 to 18.04 so that when i have problems, asking for help will at least be officially-sanctioned?
<sappheiros> to put it another way, is there a higher risk of wasting time asking for 18.10 help as a 32-bit user?
<sappheiros> > Lubuntu 19.04 and future versions will not see a release for the i386 architecture
<sappheiros> but ... i'm using it now ...?
<sappheiros> aoeutnaoehu
<sappheiros> sorry
<sappheiros> 18.10, not 19.04, something seems wrong with my brain
 * sappheiros reads https://lubuntu.me/taking-a-new-direction/
<wxl> you're wasting time using 32 bit no matter how you look at it
<sappheiros> wxl: i cannot afford a new computer
<wxl> but we will not be releasing any images/isos of lubuntu any more
<sappheiros> i'm having a second problem now where opening a new tab instead erases the current terminal tab, closing weechat and returning me to the prompt
<wxl> there are still 32 bit packages in the archives, so if you keep upgrading, you'll be ok...... until they're removed. that talk has been going on for a while, but it's coming soon for sure.
<wxl> well you should upgrade to a supported release (19.04) and then come back if you have problems
<sappheiros> from your perspective, it doesn't matter whether i askd for help with 18.10 or 18.04?
<wxl> 18.04 is supported. 18.10 isn't.
<sappheiros> or i shouldn't ask for help at all until i upgrade to 19.04?
<sappheiros> okay.
<sappheiros> thank you for clarifying.
<wxl> BUT lxde is only as supported as it can be
<sappheiros> augh lol
<wxl> for example, i know of a problem with the file manager crashing that requires upstream support and there is none
<sappheiros> sounds like lxqt 18.10 is no longer supported, 18.04 lxde is supported but you'd rather not
<wxl> i issued a bug report about it and haven't even received a response.
<sappheiros> ah
<sappheiros> gotcha
<sappheiros> upstream means debian people?
<wxl> the way to look at 18.04 is it's basically stuck the way it is, bugs and all
<wxl> upstream means the developers of lxde
<sappheiros> oh.
<wxl> which are a really, really, really small group
<sappheiros> what should i do with my 32-bit computers once i can afford a 64-bit Raspberry pi?
<sappheiros> should i keep for win xp and win 7 OS?
<sappheiros> or can those be run on wine?
<wxl> well don't get confused.. a 64-bit pi can't take a "64-bit" ubuntu image
<sappheiros> waaaaaaaat
<wxl> 64-bit in our case means intel/amd, not arm
<sappheiros> thank you for telling me ;_;
<wxl> we do have a lubuntu pi image but it's way behind.
<wxl> and we don't fully support it exactly as it's created through a project by the developer of mate
<wxl> i would also not use xp as it's a security problem
<wxl> and windows 7+ are resource hogs, so that's probably not great for you
<wxl> i'd say save up, really
<sappheiros> well, there are a few software that require xp, or win 7 respectively -- i would not use web browsers with them
<diogenes_> sappheiros, antiX OS < check out.
<lynorian> wxl I think you mean vista+
<wxl> i wouldn't even hook xp to the internet, period
<wxl> lynorian: true, but i don't think vista is supported anymore is it? i guess windows users don't ever seem to care XD
<sappheiros> thanks for the advice ... ... so how does someone get a cheap linux laptop for their child? i thought $35 raspberry pi + lubuntu was the way to go
<wxl> it's cheap, but it requires a specialized os.
<wxl> you can't just put anything on it.
<wxl> i'd say to check in with your local electronics recycler. i know the one by me you could even earn a laptop (and not a half bad one) just by donating some of your time
<wxl> and you get to learn valuable skills along the way
<sappheiros> 'k thanks ... ... ... i was hoping to get my sister to get her son a cheap linux laptop to play GCompris suite on and get into coding
<sappheiros> but seems cheap $100 laptops on amazon.com get you stuck with a 32-bit dell d620 that everyone hates ... ... and basically i have no idea how to get a cheap laptop for that purpose -- maybe there are no cheap laptops, only expensive ones that broke in a minor way given to repair shops, if that's what you implied
<wxl> or they're donated
<sappheiros> mm. as for me, i wanted a cheap laptop i could take in public and not worry if it gets stolen
<wxl> at our recycler, they often get donations from corporate entities
<sappheiros> oh wow
<wxl> my work has even repurposed such machines
<sappheiros> seems only big cities have those?
<wxl> i think it's only the cities where people are interested in running such a program XD
<sappheiros> most i know hate "agenda 21, new world order trying to make everyone live in big cities", but it seems better as far as i can tell ...
<sappheiros> oh
<sappheiros> it's still actually not clear to me whether i should downgrade to 18.04. do you have an opinion on which (18.04 or 18.10) works _better_ for 32-bit? i think you recommended 18.10 because it was lxqt and you felt lxqt worked better than lxde
<sappheiros> and i think i remember it running faster indeed
<sappheiros> i think 18.10 also has the menu bar -search-to-find-app feature and that 18.04 lacked this option
<sappheiros> isn't that correct? then, i should stay with 18.10 even though it's no longer supported, i think
<sappheiros> but does it follow that i should stop asking here and #ubuntu for assistance?
<wxl> sappheiros: nope, upgrade to 19.04 and you're good
<sappheiros> lol that seems deliberately vague
<wxl> upgrade to 19.04 and we'll keep supporting you here
<wxl> it will provide you a better experience overall
<sappheiros> i understand that, but my question is which OS would be better for me to use until i can upgrade
<sappheiros> unless you mean 32-bit is okay for 19.04
<sappheiros> is it possible to install 19.04 on 32-bit?
<wxl> stay with what you have. don't downgrade. that's just a waste of time
<wxl> yes and no. there's no image for 19.04 but you can upgrade your 18.10.
<sappheiros> i often do muon package manager's full upgrade
<sappheiros> is that what you mean?
<wxl> that's an upgrade of packages, not an upgrade of versions
<wxl> https://manual.lubuntu.me/D/upgrading.html
<sappheiros> thanks. i'll backup my files and try the upgrade, perhaps next month.
#lubuntu 2019-05-30
<lubot> <plyr0> Is it possible to make runner work just by typing on the desktop, that is without first pressing alt+f2
<ssarah> on the latest lubuntu how to enable the tile window to right or left or bottom or down shortcuts?
<ssarah> (hi hi :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @ssarah [<ssarah> on the latest lubuntu how to enable the tile window to right or left or …], Would have to change the openbox configuration
<ssarah> yeh, i tried that, didnt work, i'll try it again
<iffraff> Hi can someone help me trouble shoot this? the big picture is, I have an hp spectre with ubuntu 19.04 on it.  It's connected to a dock via thunderbolt. it has two 4k monitors connected to the dock, but only one will work at a time.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @ssarah [<ssarah> yeh, i tried that, didnt work, i'll try it again], thi thing is that the windows key or super_l conflicts with some other uses, try to use another key or don't use that key for menu open.
<ssarah> ty
<ssarah> :)
<sappheiros> found unexpected behavior in 18.10
<sappheiros> trying to open new tab with the tab bar closed causes terminal to reset
<sappheiros> in terminal
<sappheiros> whether i click menu item or use keyboard shortcut
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @sappheiros [<sappheiros> found unexpected behavior in 18.10], can you check in 19.04?
<sappheiros> lubot: hopefully next month i can upgrade
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @sappheiros [<sappheiros> lubot: hopefully next month i can upgrade], Moving from 18.10 to 19.04 is not a big task
<sappheiros> lubot: i don't know a fast way to backup files and i'm preparing to move across the continent and trying to maximize time spent with my family the next week or so
<sappheiros> ... so of course i'm chatting on freenode >_>
<danieru98> Hello
<danieru98> Where could the default configuration for new users be stored on lubuntu?
<wxl> what are you trying to change/do?
<danieru98> openbox configuration and themes
<wxl> ah /etc/xdg
<danieru98> for openbox i tried editing the system wide rc.xml file but the new user still got the old default openbox configuration
<wxl> that doesn't make any sense. what version you on?
<danieru98> lubuntu 18.04
<lubot> <lynorian> I think you have one in your home folder copied over
<wxl> yeah lyn but i think this is a brand new user, created after the systemwide change
<wxl> that doesn't make sense
<danieru98> let me try again
<lubot> <lynorian> also have you run -openbox --reconfigure or logged back in or out again is one things you need to do with openbox
<lubot> <lynorian> openbox --reconfigure
<danieru98> i didn't knew that, ill try again
<wxl> that's if openbox is currently running of course
<danieru98> oh, then that shouldn't had made anything on my first try
<danieru98> my first try was directly changing the filesystem.squashfs on the iso by the way
<danieru98> need to install lubuntu on 6 computers so having a custom lubuntu iso would be easier on the long run
<wxl> yeah it should be /etc/xdg/openbox/rc.xml
<wxl> there's nothing in /etc/skel which would be the other weird thing
<wxl> if you look at the value of $XDG_CONFIG_HOME, you'll find it to be $HOME/.config and $XDG_CONFIG_DIRS is /etc/xdg/lubuntu:/etc/xdg/xdg-Lubuntu:/etc/xdg, i.e. when a new user is created, it pulls from those directories, and dumps them into the former
<wxl> https://specifications.freedesktop.org/basedir-spec/basedir-spec-latest.html
<danieru98> you're right, then /etc/xdg/xdg-Lubuntu/openbox/lxqt-rc.xml is the correct file?
<wxl> no
<wxl> those directories are searched in order
<wxl> actually no nevermind that XD
<wxl> ~/.config should include both lxqt-rc.xml and rc.xml but the former is only used for lxqt sessions
<danieru98> editing /etc/xdg/xdg-Lubuntu/openbox/lxqt-rc.xml did nothing as you probably expected
<wxl> right. the lxqt session specifically calls it out
<wxl> it's a non-standard filename, so it's not going to pick up on it if you just run openbox without specifying the location
<danieru98> but i notice the local config file is called lubuntu-rc.xml, maybe if i search that name on /etc ill find the correct one
<danieru98> unless the file is being renamed when copied
<wxl> i'd find that odd
<wxl> there's no other *rc.xml files in /etc/xdg
<danieru98> the only lubuntu-rc.xml files are in the .config of the users
<danieru98> just to be sure, lubuntu doesn't use dconf, right?
<wxl> looks like it based on $HOME/.config/dconf
<danieru98> i couldn't find anything related to openbox config inside that dconf db
<danieru98> but editing /etc/xdg/openbox/rc.xml and /etc/xdg/xdg-Lubuntu/openbox/lxqt-rc.xml and restarting don't have any effect on the openbox config for new users after the restart
<wxl> oh i wouldn't expect that
<wxl> if a user is already created, then they have a local config
<wxl> that local config will take precedence over the global one
<wxl> but if you create a new user now, then it SHOULD use the global one
<danieru98> I'm sorry I made the wrong question because of my own ignorance. What I should have asked was how to customize lubuntu session. I can probably find out myself now that I know where to look at.
<danieru98>  /usr/share/lubuntu/openbox/rc.xml but i guess the correct procedure will be to create a new session
#lubuntu 2019-05-31
<han__> 在吗？
<panatha> hi
<wxl> howdy
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> @han__ [<han__> 在吗？], 是的，我们在这里
#lubuntu 2019-06-01
<ubuntumsia> hello
<ubuntumsia> bye
<primo_it> someone in brazil?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Anyone know how to install browsh via their .deb file on their 1.5.0 release page on their GitHub?
<tomreyn> which is at a url you'd prefer us to search?
<tomreyn> this, i guess? https://github.com/browsh-org/browsh/releases/download/v1.5.0/browsh_1.5.0_linux_amd64.deb
<tomreyn> "Debian/Ubuntu: x64"
<tomreyn> cd; wget https://github.com/browsh-org/browsh/releases/download/v1.5.0/browsh_1.5.0_linux_amd64.deb && sudo apt install $HOME/browsh_1.5.0_linux_amd64.deb && rm browsh_1.5.0_linux_amd64.deb
<aburoos> Hello
<diogenes_> hi
<aburoos> The Web Browsers don't seemingly run at all, with the Facebook log in page appearing to be hung forever
<lubot> <Marcelo Pugliesi> The problem is only with Facebook?
<lubot> <Marcelo Pugliesi> What browser?
<john_rambo> Hi, my screen goes off after some minutes of inactivity ....How can I stop this ? (using Lubuntu 18.04)
<tualn> 这是什么irc
<tualn> this is  my  old laptop
<tualn> hello
<tomreyn> hello person with old laptop
<tomreyn> or old laptop with person
<tualn> i  install lubuntu in my laptop.
<tualn> english not good,
<slouvega> Hello!
<slouvega> I recently installed Lubuntu 18.04 LTS Beaver Bionic on my PC. I am not able to installapplications as octave, emacs, gedit , etc. throught the commands sudo apt-get install app
<slouvega> It seems as the packages are not available!
<slouvega> Does this lubuntu version come with all those application packages?
<apt-ghetto> Please show the url from `{ sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade && sudo apt install emacs } | pastebinit`
<slouvega> Packageemacs is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsolete, or is only available from another source
<slouvega> E: Package 'emacs' has no installation candidate
<slouvega> I transcribed it becaus the firefos browser on lubuntu is not responding
<slouvega> something about the proxy I think
#lubuntu 2019-06-02
<sintez> anny
<faLUCE> hello. touchpad on my dell inspiron mini is not working properly. More precisely, lubuntu sees the lower part of the touchpad (where there are the two buttons) like the remaining part, so it mixes buttons and mouse movement... how can I fix that?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @faLUCE [<faLUCE> hello. touchpad on my dell inspiron mini is not working properly. More …], Umm. That's wierd. Which lubuntu version?
<faLUCE> the version is 18.10
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @faLUCE [<faLUCE> the version is 18.10], Ohh. I don't have much idea. Wait someone here will respond soon.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Test with 19.04
<wxl> @faLUCE: you should try using libinput (or less preferably synaptics) to try to tweak it to make it behave well
<bobish> coming over from another mini-ish distro, lubuntu is missing some of the most basic things - i.e. drag-n-drop from ark, WTF?
<wxl> bobish: so you're saying ark behaves differently in other distros?
<bobish> I am saying i can drag-n-drop in ##place-name-here## distro from an archive manager to either a) said file manager they use OR b) the desktop
<wxl> so then, your complaint is not about the distro but about the software contained therein
<wxl> have you tried 19.04?
<wxl> or well, maybe you are on 19.04
<bobish> here is the deal - there are untold number of "linux distros" (i understand distro is not the correct term but the VAST majority of people would go with that term). there HAS to be some unity between them, if you can't even get Drag'n'drop down - dont be a "distro"
<wxl> i would call that expectation not entirely unreasonable just not particularly realistic
<bobish> again, i understand they dont make the shell of the desktop - it is not a kick to the creators of the distro
<bobish> well - maybe it is, get the DND in your distro - there are literally no more resources it would take and it is completely expected in any desktop in place today
<wxl> this is not a decision for the distro, but for ark itself
<bobish> ark would not be in charge of the actual DND action
<wxl> were that to be true, then it would be a quetion for the file manager. still not the distro.
<bobish> that is an interaction between the "desktop" and the package manager
<wxl> yep, it's a file manager "problem" https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=393594
<ubottu> KDE bug 393594 in general "Drag file from compressed archive to other applications does not work" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<wxl> a rather annoying one in that they would have to write specific code just for ark
<wxl> the desktop is manager by the file manager in our case, by the way
<bobish> "other applications". this is exactly the reason why "open source" does not work in the general public.
<bobish> people expect things to work
<bobish> when they dont, they expect them to be fixed
<bobish> and when they are not fixed, they leave
<wxl> yes, like with windows being riddled with viruses
<bobish> i hate that argument, so if linux were controlling 97% of consumer desktops, you dont think there would be linux viruses?
<wxl> it's plausibe
<bobish> be better wxl
<wxl> i mean there's also the consideration that the code is open source so it's actually easier to write malware for
<wxl> and since the vast majority of servers are linux, it would seem these would be much better targets for the likes of botnets
<bobish> i dont play that game, i play the game of it is the most used and more people would target it. if you can find holes in closed systems of course you could find holes in open systems
<wxl> you can more easily find holes in open systems
<bobish> BUT COME on, fine i will even concede that it is "ark" that is the problem
<bobish> the problem is not the distro, it the "problem"
<wxl> well, it's arguably either ark or pcmanfm-qt
<bobish> then frickin put in a package manager that supports DND....
<wxl> i'm still digging on that one.. seems like there's some general weirdness when viewed from a larger perspective
<bobish> mint has it down it is just too heavy for this laptop
<wxl> for example engrandpa can't handle anything but gtk file managers https://github.com/lxqt/pcmanfm-qt/issues/488
<wxl> mint with lxqt and ark?
<bobish> i HATE when people say its not the distros fault
<bobish> of course it is
<bobish> YOU put the software in it
<bobish> so YES
<bobish> there are better ways to do it
<bobish> but you decided - for watever the reasons - to not do it
<wxl> you should take your own advice about being better
<wxl> no one on the lubuntu team decided "we're going to screw the users out of DND from the archiver"
<bobish> if lubuntu does not package a different manager for one reason or another - then that should be said
<bobish> no i understand that wxl
<bobish> but there are certain things that people have become accustom to right?
<wxl> some people have some expectations and others have different expectations
<bobish> DND is kinda one of those things
<wxl> there are no standards as i implied earlier
<bobish> and as i said earlier - this why why the general linux platform has never taken off - and its people like who who push down those standards
<wxl> your point being?
<bobish> be better
<bobish> like i said
<wxl> ok, thanks
<wxl> anything else?
<bobish> there are other solutions, but you decide not to give those solutions as standard
<bobish> noy *you*
<bobish> but in general
<wxl> so maybe you should make a bug report against the world in general XD
<lynorian> I honestly have seen people having great trouble drag and dropping for the menu and I think drag and drop is a bad expirence in general on a touchpad
<wxl> haven't seen a single bug report on the subject, which certainly makes it hard to be aware of and fix
<bobish> come on, DND from the menu? i guess a 13 year old might have that issue. but DND to the desktop has been a thing since the earliest versions of windowed operating systems
<wxl> i'm referring to this "great trouble drag and dropping from the menu"
<wxl> not to mention the separate "drag and drop is a bad experience in general on a touchpad"
<wxl> if there is a reproducible problem, write a bug report and it will get attention
<wxl> but it's unreasonable to assume that because you have a problem, that everyone or anyone else is aware of it
<robott5656> hi, i'm trying to set up a printer. it's connected to my network on a reserved ip. i set it up a network printer using the lpr protocol, tried printing a test page, but it's stalled as "processing." Any advice? I know lpr is an old protocol.
<wxl> first off, printers suck XD
<wxl> second: can you ping the ip from your machine?
<robott5656> yeah, it's the ONE thing i really don't like about linux...printers are always a pain in the ass
<robott5656> wxl, hold on, i'll try
<robott5656> ping works
<kc2bez> Printers are awful in any OS
<robott5656> it's hp photosmart 5510
<robott5656> i can try a different protocol than lpr. i just thought since it's an open source protocol, i would be the simplest to set up
<wxl> ok try telnetting to port 515
<robott5656> wxl, i've never done that...what's the command?
<wxl> telnet ip 515
<wxl> where ip is your ip address
<robott5656> ok
<wxl> you know i have a photosmart d110 hooked up and it seems to be using hp:/net
<robott5656> connection refused
<wxl> ok so that means one of three things:
<wxl>  1. you have a firewall prohibiting you from going out on that port
<wxl>  2. the printer has a firewall prohibiting something from coming in on that port
<wxl>  3. and/or the printer doesn't support lpr, which works on that port
<robott5656> probably the router...i can port forward it though
<robott5656> never would have suspected that
<wxl> have you tried visiting the ip in a web page?
<robott5656> no
<robott5656> wow i just did and got the hp photosmart set up page
<wxl> photosmarts should serve their own web page so that will often help
<wxl> ok that probably rules out router issues unless you've speciically filtering out particular ports
<robott5656> well i can always fall back to opening the port now that i know what lpr listens on
<robott5656> i'll play around with things for a while and update you later
<robott5656> thanks for your help
<wxl> no problem. good luck
#lubuntu 2020-05-25
<Deano59> where can I find a list of installed packages with lubuntu 20.04??
<Deano59> like basic ones like libreoffice (which I'll never use) etc.
<lubot> <kc2bez> libreoffice is part of the desktop recommends Deano59 https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-meta/browse/ubuntu%252Ffocal/desktop-recommends-amd64
<Deano59> kc2bez: just what I wanted! THANK YOU.
<kc2bez> Happy to help Deano59
<Deano59> kc2bez: you around? what one of those apps listed can cause "not a partition table" ?
<Deano59> guessing this? fwupd fwupd-signed
<lubot> <aptghetto> fwupd is used to update firmware.  … If you could describe your problem, it is maybe easier to help you.
<Deano59> aptghetto: I'm creating a custom iso without libreoffice etc with cubic, I try and "write" the image to a USB and it says the image isn't bootable and doesn't contain a partition image.
<Deano59> the only thing I done different was remove everything in the link kc2bez posted.
<Deano59> I tried with the normal ubuntu iso and it doesn't say it (using etcher) no idea what is causing it. --.
<Deano59> s/ubuntu/lubuntu
<apt-ghetto> Deano59: I don't have any experience with creating isos, but it looks like that your usb stick does not have a partition table.
<apt-ghetto> Do you use etcher to create your custom image? Or do you use etcher only to create the stick with the official image?
<Deano59> I'm using cubic.
<Deano59> from the ubuntu ppa...
<apt-ghetto> Than you should study the documentation of cubic, because it looks like it is something you did not configure correctly
<Deano59> it works if I don't remove what kc2bez posted so it's got to be something in that.
<apt-ghetto> If you have created a stick with your custom image, you can check the content of the disk with the file manager. If you have a UEFI system, it must contain a folder called EFI
<Deano59> I don't use uefi in my xubuntu install (which I'm using atm)
<Deano59> lubuntu should offer a minimal install insteaf of making you use apps like office etc you're never going to use!!
<Deano59> xuubntu offers a minimal install with the mini legacy iso
<Deano59> lubuntu? no, why not?
<apt-ghetto> It is only one example. The Ubuntu images are hybrid isos, which contains bootloaders for both boot modes
<apt-ghetto> Simply because noone has worked on this.
<apt-ghetto> Feel free to create a minimal iso and present it in the lubuntu-devel channel
<apt-ghetto> In the meantime, you can use `apt purge` to remove unwanted packages
<Deano59> apt-ghetto: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zhMF34CMn8/
<Deano59> it's trying to use uefi. how do I stop it?
<apt-ghetto> When the system is booted in UEFI mode, then Grub is used, so it is no surprise that the config contains some EFI related stuff.
<apt-ghetto> When the system is booted in BIOS mode, it is using syslinux
<apt-ghetto> You should find the configuration in the /boot folder, if I am not wrong
<Deano59> under lxsession and "desktop manager" what is the default in 18.04? I changed it and want to change it back. I have no Desktop wallpaper...
<Deano59> I was sure it was this; https://i.postimg.cc/D08CC3HV/2020-05-26-004710-1920x1080-scrot.png but it's not. -.-
<Deano59> pcmanfm --desktop-pref and it says desktop manager not active lol
<Deano59> so it is "filemanager" but still can't select a wallpaper. :/
<Deano59> nvm! done it. sudo pcmanfm --desktop-pref you have to make sure pcmanfm is the default manager and not thunar... xD
#lubuntu 2020-05-26
<lubot> <devikri> hello, can lubuntu be installed using dual displays / monitors? … I play games in Lubuntu, and it is very satisfying. I have a PC for gaming with 3 monitors. I want to install Lubuntu too, but can Lubuntu be used for dual monitors? (I'm too greedy to use another DE)
<lubot> <lynorian> https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/3/3.2/3.2.10/monitor_settings.htmlyes for how to do thatn see yes
<lubot> <devikri> @lynorian [https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/3/3.2/3.2.10/monitor_settings.htmlyes for how t …], ow thx its great, i will try it
<famubu> Hi. Can I install zenity in lubuntu 20.04 without having to install the bulk of gnome?
<kc2bez> You may want to look at kdialog famubu
<kc2bez> !info kdialog
<ubottu> kdialog (source: kdialog): Dialog display utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:19.12.3-0ubuntu1 (focal), package size 103 kB, installed size 707 kB
<pirx_> Hello!
<pirx_> How can i add keyboard shortcuts to align windows to the left or to the right in Lubuntu 20.04?
<bitblit> not sure if this is lubuntu related but my vm no longer dynamically resizes resolution. i have spice-vdagent installed.
<bitblit> host is ubuntu 20.04 with sway, guest is lubuntu 20.04
#lubuntu 2020-05-27
<rosika> Hi. Is it true that with the shift from LXDE to LXQt Lubuntu 20.04 has become a bit more resource-hungry?
<santimir[m]> have been trying to install wow-usb, with no luck at all. The problem is that one of the dependencies isn't installable
<santimir[m]> woeusb: Depends: libwxgtk3.0-0v5 but it is not installable
<lubot> <teward001> are you on Focal?
<eddyizm> just upgraded to focal here.
<eddyizm> a nice upgrade from 19.10
<lubot> <teward001> i was asking santimir
<lubot> <teward001> santimir: if you're on 20.04 then the packaging for WoeUSB needs to be updated first
<lubot> <teward001> the package names changed i think
<santimir[m]> yes, i can't  get very well what you mean, sorry
<lubot> <teward001> ahhh, wait a minute
<lubot> <teward001> GTK2 support is gone, so I think part of the problem is that WoeUSB is not properly supported on 20.04 (it has GTK2 bindings)
<santimir[m]> i don't know how to install windows then
<santimir[m]> need it for work :-(
<santimir[m]> i'm trying to build woe from source but it won't run
<santimir[m]> from source it's running at least
<kc2bez> santimir[m]: you would have to contact the ppa maintainer to update the package.
<santimir[m]> i'm confused about what update means, isn't lubuntu outdated according to the previous comment?
<kc2bez> The opposite actually. The ppa package was built before focal was released so the package didn't keep up with what was available to build with.
<wxl> santimir[m]: the reference is to the ppa being outdated
<wxl> oh jeez and it's webupd8 too so that's concerning
<wxl> if they're not up on the maintainence that's a bad sign
<kc2bez> It is concerning.
<wxl> oh dude it's using wxwidgets
<wxl> which is indeed still on gtk2 yuuuuuuuuuuuuuck
<wxl> er
<kc2bez> Admittedly I have never tried but isn't it possible to write a Windows USB using dd like you would a Linux iso?
<wxl> or maybe stopped being updated after 11.04? https://wiki.wxpython.org/InstallingOnUbuntuOrDebian
 * wxl shrugs
<wxl> windows is worth having… in a virtual machine
 * kc2bez shrugs
<wxl> so supposedly wxiwdgets SHOULD now handle gtk3 but my guess is they packaged it specifically around 2.6 to allow them to support the widest possible variety of versions
<wxl> i mean gtk2 SHOULD still be around
<kc2bez> It looks like there has been some activity on GitHub.
<wxl> and that package that supposedly can't be installed is a gtk3 version
<wxl> since woeusb seems to depend on a disk image, i bet it's easily used in a vm
<kc2bez> The GitHub repo dropped libwxgtk3.0-gtk3-dev
<kc2bez> 10 days ago
<santimir[m]> i completely forgot you could install windows in a virtual machine
<santimir[m]> it was successfully  installed though
<santimir[m]> using the github version
<santimir[m]> just out of curiosity; for an installation in a VM all we need is virtual box, windows.iso and some partition ain't it?
<kc2bez> You don't need to partition, it will use your current storage. The new vm wizard should walk you through.
<kc2bez> Virtualbox creates a disk image on your file system for your VM.
<santimir[m]> thanks for this, it took just a couple of minutes to get the same result
<santimir[m]> is there any reason why you prefer vms rather than a normal install of windows?
<wxl> santimir[m]: because windows is a security nightmare and rather annoying to deal with anyways
#lubuntu 2020-05-28
<crystal_water> Hello
<crystal_water> I have updated lubuntu 19.10 tot lubuntu 20.04 but in the upgrade process my machine lost power and now can i not boot my machine to lubuntu. how can i fix this problem
<apt-ghetto> crystal_water: What do you mean with "cannot boot"?
<crystal_water> if i will start up my machine to boot i get a error machine after typing in the grub passwaord
<apt-ghetto> You have an encrypted installation?
<crystal_water> yes
<crystal_water> with the standard tool in the lubuntu setup
<apt-ghetto> You can start a livesystem and then chroot into the installed system
<crystal_water> i have now boot in a livestystem of lubuntu  20.04. what's the next step?
<apt-ghetto> UEFI or BIOS?
<crystal_water> BIOS i think
<mikecool818> well i used Rufus in ISO mode to boot up an Pentium 4 pc
<mikecool818> lubuntu boots up, goes through the pre-installation hoops
<mikecool818> and its stuck right after the Scanning CD/ROM
<mikecool818> what could be the issue for the screen not showing up anything after that
<mikecool818> i tried to set the kernel to nomodeset. idk what it does but it didnt help
<mikecool818> so..could it be that after scanning CD/ROM (boot media) part,  the blue screen  staring at me..
<mikecool818> ...could sparkle up with further steps after waiting for like 15 mins..
<mikecool818> thanks
<apt-ghetto> crystal_water: Open a terminal and type: `sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdXY cryptlvm`
<crystal_water> in the livesystem?
<mikecool818> yes sir
<mikecool818> live USB boot
<apt-ghetto> crystal_water: yes, from the livesystem
<mikecool818> ah
<crystal_water> Miecool818: i have i to apt-ghetto
<apt-ghetto> crystal_water: After opening your encrypted device, you mount the installation `sudo mount /dev/mapper/luks-<UUID> /mnt
<crystal_water> apt-ghetto: i have put the exact code in the terminal and the output is : Device /dev/sdXY doesn't exist or acces denied.
<apt-ghetto> crystal_water: Well, for X you should use the name of the disk and for the Y the number of the partition, in your system it should look like sda1 or sda5 or whatever
<crystal_water> i will try that
<apt-ghetto> crystal_water: Check with `lsblk -f`
<apt-ghetto> crystal_water: In the FSTYPE column of lsblk you should see "crypt_"
<crystal_water> and copy the ' sum'  after  crypto?
<crystal_water> it say that it is already mapped or mounted
<apt-ghetto> What is the mountpoint?
<crystal_water> i have solved it. i had the file manager open en decrypt there
<apt-ghetto> crystal_water: What is the mountpoint of your luks device?
<crystal_water> i get the error again. i have sda-sda1 crypto. and use sda1 or sda1 cypto and give the same error: Cannot use device /dev.sda1 which is in use (already mapped or mounted)
<crystal_water> with lsblk -f i see no device with the name luks
<crystal_water> yes now i see it
<apt-ghetto> Ok, then do: `sudo umount /dev/sda1`
<crystal_water> it is onder sda1
<apt-ghetto> And after that remount it with `sudo mount /dev/mapper/luks` press TAB to autocomplete and then ENTER
<apt-ghetto> Sorry, I mean `sudo mount dev/mapper/luks-..... /mnt`
<crystal_water> i say that it is not mounted and after i will decrypt the device i say it is mounted or mapped
<apt-ghetto> Which command did you type?
<crystal_water> for unmount (sudo umount /dev/sda1) and for decrypt (sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda1 crypto cryptlvm)
<apt-ghetto> cryptsetup luksOpen is not necessary
<apt-ghetto> You have to mount it to /mnt, so that we can prepare the chroot
<crystal_water> i take now a break i will comeback soon
<crystal-water> i am back from the break. What is the command to mount sda1 to /mnt?
<apt-ghetto> crystal-water: sudo mount /dev/mapper/luks-.... /mnt
<apt-ghetto> You can press TAB for the autocompletion
<crystal-water> at the dots i need to type sda1?
<apt-ghetto> no, `ls -l /dev/mapper/` shows you one device
<apt-ghetto> It is a unique identifier
<crystal-water> do i need root root 10 or root root?
<apt-ghetto> no, just start typing and when you wrote luks- press TAB once or twice
<crystal-water> ok i will do that
<crystal-water> tab do nothing
<apt-ghetto> then check it with ls -l /dev/mapper and write it. The command will then look like sudo mount /dev/mapper/luks-5abc4532-9229-a03a-29299302902 /mnt <= just an example
<crystal-water> if i do -l /dev/mapper i get no output that looks like 5abc4532-9229-a03a-29299302902
<apt-ghetto> Did you reboot the live system?
<crystal-water> no i have not reboot wil i was on this irc
<apt-ghetto> Do you see control and something else?
<crystal-water> yes by crw------- 1 root root 10
<crystal-water> and there under i see cryptlvm -> .. dm-0
<apt-ghetto> Ahh, okay, then use sudo mount /dev/mapper/cryptlvm /mnt
<crystal-water> that works but i see nothing
<apt-ghetto> That is good
<apt-ghetto> then we continue: sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev
<apt-ghetto> sudo mount -o bind /sys /mnt/sys
<apt-ghetto> sudo mount -t proc /proc /mnt/proc
<apt-ghetto> sudo cp /proc/mounts /mnt/etc/mtab
<apt-ghetto> sudo chroot /mnt /bin/bash
<apt-ghetto> Execute line by line and after that you are in your installed system
<crystal-water> by the thirth from above comammand i get ( cp: '/proc/mounts' and '/mnt/etc/mtab' are the same file'
<apt-ghetto> Yes, no problem, you can continue
<crystal-water> i have typed the command's in the live system.
<apt-ghetto> The command prompt has changed?
<apt-ghetto> Then you can execute: apt update
<crystal-water> yes to root@lubuntu instead of green lubuntu@lubuntu
<crystal-water> update is now ready
<apt-ghetto> in the output of apt update you should see the word focal?
<crystal-water> yes the files that are donwloaded'
<apt-ghetto> then do: apt full-upgrade
<apt-ghetto> The Lubuntu installation was a fresh installation with 19.10?
<crystal-water> i get a error that i need to execute 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to solve the problems
<apt-ghetto> Good, do that: dpkg --configure -a
<crystal-water> woth sudo?
<apt-ghetto> You are root in the chroot, so you do not need sudo
<crystal-water> if it is a fresh install i need to make a back up first?
<apt-ghetto> If your data are important for you, you always need to have at least one backup
<apt-ghetto> If you don't care, than you don't need a backup
<crystal-water> than i will make a back up now. i will take a couple of minutes'
<apt-ghetto> I go offline in a few minutes
<apt-ghetto> But now you have the steps to chroot into your installation
<apt-ghetto> And if you need help, there are certainly other people here, who can help you
<crystal-water> oke then i will ask a nother person.
<apt-ghetto> Can you please tell me, which was the original Lubuntu installation? 18.10? 19.04? 19.10?
<crystal-water> thanks for all the help it is very usefull and i takes a lot of to search on the web
<crystal-water> 19.10
<apt-ghetto> That is good
<InHoooman> guys. quick question. anyone knows if you can change the keyboard layout on a bootable usb installation?
<apt-ghetto> InHoooman: If you have a GUI, then `setxkbmap it` would change it to the italian keyboard layout
<crystal-water> now i can't see the the hard drive in my machine now is it because if have mounted it with my live systems?
<apt-ghetto> crystal-water: You should see it under /mnt with pcmanfm-qt
<InHoooman> thanks. i guess i'll need a keybind to change between the two layouts. thanks
<InHoooman> thanks again*
<crystal-water> apt-ghetto and after that remount it for the fresh install?
<apt-ghetto> InHoooman: It depends, if you are talking about a live system or about an installed system
<apt-ghetto> crystal-water: If you have your backup, then you should try to reinstall Grub inside the chroot with: grub-install /dev/sda && update-grub
<apt-ghetto> crystal-water: And you should try to fix the dpkg errors, so you don't need to reinstall the system
<lubot> ItzSwirlz was added by: ItzSwirlz
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> looking to install c++ library QMainWindow
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> installing qtbase5-dev isn't working :/
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> #include <QMainWindow> … File not found.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> running files-everything is fine
<akem> ItzSwirlz Maybe it's looking for Qt4 ?
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> doubt it
<akem> /usr/include/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/QtWidgets/QMainWindow
<akem> It's definitly qtbase.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> i'm going back to it later
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> yeah
#lubuntu 2020-05-29
<Lilith_Ardat> Hello. Is there a way in 20.04 to select particular updates to install as it was in 18.04 or am I just stuck with selecting a group of updates (verses)?
<Lilith_Ardat> I only see "Apply full upgrade" option here and Software Sources dialog window.
<Lilith_Ardat> But Apply Full Upgrade does not allow me to select particular packages to upgrade
<Lilith_Ardat> In OTHER WORDS. I would like to see AT LEAST which packages are going to be upgraded before I click on Apply Full Upgrade.
<Lilith_Ardat> I dont like when I am asked to update and I do not know what I am getting.
<Lilith_Ardat> like it was when in LXDE
<Lilith_Ardat> looks like im going to do this in terminal, sigh
<Lilith_Ardat> heh, why all the fancy gui apps, when easier solution is just use apt command lol
<Lilith_Ardat> bye
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> Hi
<shane> hello
<shane> experimenting with Lubuntu on VM (also recently discovered)
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> Hey that's my status
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> Well how do I install RDP Server on Lubuntu?
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> Any guides/leads?
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> Every guide on internet is about ubuntu and Xfce as UI
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> I don't want to use xfce
<apt-ghetto> A RDP server?
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> Xrdp basically
<lubot> <kc2bez> You want to remote into your Lubuntu machine? Or you want to use Lubuntu to remote into another machine?
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> Hi Dan , the first one..
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> Remote in to Lubuntu machine
<apt-ghetto> From Windows or another Linux?
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> Windows :)
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> I'm trying to setup a Lubuntu machine on Vultr
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> A cloud VM
<lubot> <kc2bez> Ok, nomachine is one option. It is cross platform.
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> The use case is multiple users should be able to login and work via that Lubuntu machine
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> 4-5 users would be using that machine
<lubot> <kc2bez> https://www.nomachine.com/
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> The machine is bounded by an IP address
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> So it checks all the boxes for the use case?
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> But it's paid I see
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yeah, it isn't open source unfortunately. Free for personal use though.
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> okies great
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> Let me try that then
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> Thank you!
<lubot> <kc2bez> You are welcome, happy to help.
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> I see 3 options at the Login Screen
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> Lubuntu, LxQt and OpenBox
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> What's the difference b/w Lubuntu and LxQt ?
<apt-ghetto> The configuration, LXQt is from upstream
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> upstream? means the Ubuntu packages?
<apt-ghetto> No, the LXQt project
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> ..not aware of the terminology
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> Oh Okay!
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> I'm trying to configure XRDP
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> what is the value for Lubuntu ?
<lubot> <kc2bez> Lubuntu is configured by the Lubuntu team, it also the one we test.
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> like I can write openbox if I need to get that loaded..
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> am I in the right group? This is support group - correct?
<wxl> @IndianOSR911 just use Lubuntu. the other two are basically unconfigured.
<wxl> they will give an incomplete experience
<wxl> it certainly won't look anything like one expects lubuntu to look
<wxl> and, yes, this is the support group
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> Xrdp uses startwm.sh file to launch the X session. If you want to use another X Window desktop, edit this file.
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> I see the following in the file...
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> (Photo, 528x54) https://i.imgur.com/pJUYSnk.jpg
<wxl> first, i'll suggest that if you're doing remote desktop, nomachine is the best thing i've ever used. it's proprietary, but it's pretty amazing. i use it every single day.
<wxl> you won't have to worry about *any* of this crap with nomachine
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> Terminal Server is the product, right?
<wxl> huh?
<apt-ghetto> Take a look at /usr/share/xsessions/Lubuntu.desktop
<wxl> yeah that, if you want to mess with xrdp
<wxl> (i wouldn't)
<lubot> David Heinrich was added by: David Heinrich
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> Thanks
<lubot> profetik777 was added by: profetik777
<santimir[m]> days ago went through 'manual partitioning' for installing lubuntu 20.04
<santimir[m]> in the manual it can be read that for booting in UEFI mode you need /boot/efi with ESP flag
<santimir[m]> that flag isn't there, i've used 'boot' I believe and it works fine...
#lubuntu 2020-05-30
<Admin__> 2GB Lubuntu OS Recommends??
<Admin__> of version
<Admin__> 2GB RAM
<Admin__> PC
<lubot> <tbs61> @Admin__ [<Admin__> 2GB Lubuntu OS Recommends??], yes
<dwf> hehe
<rosika> Hi. Is it true that with the shift from LXDE to LXQt Lubuntu 20.04 has become a bit more resource-hungry?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @rosika [<rosika> Hi. Is it true that with the shift from LXDE to LXQt Lubuntu 20.04 has …], You don change only de from 18.04 to 20.04, there are many other factors
<rosika> @lubot: Tnx for the reply. I was inquiring as I´ve been using Lubuntu since 16.04 and am really pleased with it. Yet in April next year I´ll have to switch. Either to Lubuntu 20.04 or LXLE. My machine is Lenovo-H520e with 4 GB RAM and dual core Intel Core i3-3240T. So basically I wanted to know if my machine will run smoothly with Lubuntu 20.04. Greetings.
<akem_> rosika, I run 20.04 on a dual core with 3 GB of RAM, seems ok.
<akem_> rosika, It's not "lubot" it was <HMollerCl>; lubot is just interfacing with another network.
<rosika> @akem_: Thanks for providing your opinion. That looks good then.
<rosika> @akem_: [rosika, It's not "lubot" it was <HMollerCl>; lubot is just interfacing with another network.] I see, thanks for the info.
<lubot> sasha_vhs was added by: sasha_vhs
<DiscoDynamite> a silly question, how we run application installed via snap ? ( just installed ms code,no shortcut etc created )
<lubot> <lynorian> Does code work in the runner?
<santimir[m]> 'code' on the terminal does run it?
<santimir[m]> <DiscoDynamite "a silly question, how we run app"> ?
#lubuntu 2020-05-31
<dhiraj> Please suggest which is best ubuntu mate vs lubuntu
<tijara> lubuntu is aimed at older hardware
<kc2bez> tijara: Is that a question or a statement?
<kc2bez> You may want to read this blog post: https://lubuntu.me/taking-a-new-direction/
<kc2bez> That being said, Lubuntu is still very lightweight.
<leet_sleepyhead> hey
<leet_sleepyhead> hello
<lubot> <tbs61> hi
<lubot> <tbs61> @leet_sleepyhead [<leet_sleepyhead> hello], hi
<tijara> kc2bez: thanks for the info, I´m out of the loop I admit
